# Filthy Trails Belgien kicks ass!



## torbenrider (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, 

an alle die in der nähe von Belgien wohnen...schaut euch diese schmucke Sache mal genau an es ist einfach der Hammer was die Jungens da in Belgien auf die Beine stellen....sehet staunet und fahret!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.filthytrails.be.tt/


http://www.dirty-pages.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33394&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=375

es lohnt sich def. und ihr werdet euren Spaß haben glaubt mir....

ROCK & ROLL NEVER DIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justfake (11. Dezember 2007)

das sieht ja sehr nett aus. 
kann sich auf jeden fall fürs bessere wetter merken und sich das mal angucken (auch wenn ich sowas bisher noch nie gefahren bin  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (11. Dezember 2007)

wo liegt das denn in belgien?? sieht echt interessant aus...


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (11. Dezember 2007)

wo isn das is belgien!!
Nah bei aachen??

gruß


Sorry wegen doppelpost


----------



## justfake (11. Dezember 2007)

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=nl&msa=0&msid=108611021899646718573.000001128c49042c978c6&t=k&om=0&ll=51.013107,5.691948&spn=0.022626,0.077763&z=14

und dann oben rechts im ansichtsfenster auf "kaart" dann könnt ihr es erkennen


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (11. Dezember 2007)

ja geil!! is ja en keine entfernung aus aachen!!da kommn wir ma vorbei


----------



## Free_Rider (22. Dezember 2007)

Wie weit sind so die mittleren bis großen sprünge da?!


----------



## Holger78 (22. Dezember 2007)

Free_Rider schrieb:


> Wie weit sind so die mittleren bis großen sprünge da?!



  Guckst Du Video auf Homepage - dann weißt Du


----------



## Free_Rider (22. Dezember 2007)

joo hab ich schon... werd dort mal vorbei schaun...


----------



## Holger78 (22. Dezember 2007)

sag Bescheid - ich komm mit!
Winterferien bin ich leider weg...


----------



## bearcat211 (29. Dezember 2007)

Das schöne ist das man da auf Sandboden fährt.  Wenn das ganze Land im Schlamm versauft, hat man da noch immer ein sauberes Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tantebrisco (2. Januar 2008)

Ist direkt 2 Straßen hinterm Designer Outlet Maasmechelen
Frauen zum shoppen schicken und das Bike nicht vergessen;-)


----------



## mg! (7. Januar 2008)

also ich würde da auch gerne mal hin - hätte auch ein Auto und noch nen Platz frei ...


----------



## waldcrosser (11. Januar 2008)

Ist auf jedenfall lohnenswert. War schon ein paar mal da und ist ne kleine alternative zu Winterberg. Schaut einfach mal vorbei.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (24. März 2008)

nunja, kleine alternative zu winterberg ist was übertrieben 
aber man kann schon nen netten tag da haben...
das road gap macht spaß, vollgas und drüber


----------



## Holger78 (11. Mai 2008)

Fährt jemand am Montag zu den Filthy-Trails? War heut nochmal in Namur; langsam aber sicher lern ich fliegen - das möcht ich ausbauen; da scheint mir Maasmechelen echt geeignet 
Auto hab ich - im Extremfall paßt da auch n zweites Bike mit rein.... 

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Tantebrisco (12. Mai 2008)

Morgen (Dienstag) bin ich am Start;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (13. Mai 2008)

Schad! Fahr heut früh wieder nach Belgien... 
Next time 
Viel Spaß!

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Holger78 (8. Juli 2008)

jemand bock auf filthy trails dieses We?


----------



## uerland (9. Juli 2008)

Schade, Bock hab ich auf jeden Fall aber diese WE leider keine Zeit.

Gruß
Henning


----------



## stainlessstyles (27. August 2008)

Hello riders,

Am 21 september 2008 wird die erste One Minute Downhill Race georganisiert auf die Filthy Trails. da sind schöne preisen zu gewinnen von 661-oakley-fox-maxxis und Go Fast.
Fur mehr info check hier:
http://filthytrails.be/NEW/EN/NEWS/index.php?id=10

Wir können noch circa 15 riders annehemen fur teilname an die race.

Habt ihr interesse mail dann dein (name-age-bike-ort) nach: [email protected] fur anmeldung.

Entschuldigung fur mein Deutsch!!!

Gruß

Styles


----------



## stainlessstyles (3. September 2008)

Es ist nicht mehr möglich an zu meldden. 65 riders sind angemelded.

Cheers!


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (4. September 2008)

Hi stainlessstyles,
kannst du mir sagen, wie lange der Park dieses Jahr geöffnet hat?

Gruß aus Aachen


----------



## stainlessstyles (4. September 2008)

Tuse Dohnfisch schrieb:


> Hi stainlessstyles,
> kannst du mir sagen, wie lange der Park dieses Jahr geöffnet hat?
> 
> Gruß aus Aachen


 
Der Park ist 365 tagen pro Jahr geöffnet. Nach die sommer ist es bis 17.00 geöffnet. Jetzt wennn die tagen noch lang sind, bleibt es geöffnet bis es dunkel (<dark) wird!

Cheers!


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (4. September 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort


----------



## stainlessstyles (11. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Riders,

Die neue northsore auf der filthy trails is fertig.Come and Check it out!
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/


www.filthytrails.be

Cheers!


----------



## stainlessstyles (19. Oktober 2008)

Die Bilder von heute, eswar eine schöne tag. Bis nächsten mal
Check our weekly pictures
http://filthytrails.be/NEW/EN/MEDIA/index.php 
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/The-Filthy-Trails/
Cheers.

www.filthytrails.be


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaspero (19. Oktober 2008)

Sehr cool! Die filthy trails sind cool, immer gute zeit da. Viel coole jumps und North Shore stunts.
hab dahr viel gelernt auf die strecke dahr.

Nachste woche bin ich wieder da, mit meinem neues fahrad


----------



## eLw00d (20. Oktober 2008)

Jo, geht ab.
Paar Teile der Trails in nem kleinen Video von von mir: *klick*


----------



## stainlessstyles (27. Oktober 2008)

Hey,
Check der neue videoclip von The Filthy Trails!
http://filthytrails.be/NEW/EN/NEWS/index.php?id=12

Thanx 2 'mrtnrider'


----------



## stainlessstyles (1. November 2008)

Pupsbaer schrieb:


> Hört sich prima an. Vielleicht kriegen wir das auch mal hin, da vorbeizuschneien.


 
Ja sicher einmal vorbei kommen, im wochenende sind ofter fahrer aus Deutschland dar. Sie kommen von Aachen, Köln, Dusseldorf etc.
Aber auch aus Holland und Belgiën.
Fur ein Tag spaß sind die Filthy Trails super!

Hier sind 2 links zu niederlandische fora, dann könnt ihr sehn das die Filthy Trails sehr popular sind fur viele bikers! 
http://www.dirty-pages.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33394&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=900
http://www.mountainbike.be/forum/viewtopic.php?t=36700&start=468


Gruß,

Styles


----------



## stainlessstyles (2. Dezember 2008)

Hello,

Bikepark Filthy Trails ist das ganse Jahr geöffnet. Come and Check it out!!!!

www.filthytrails.be

Check also unsere hyves
http://filthytrails.hyves.nl/

Cheers,

.S.


----------



## stainlessstyles (7. Dezember 2008)

Hello Riders,

Hier sind die pictures die Ich heute von ihr gemacht hab!!! Check die pictures.

http://filthytrails.be/NEW/EN/MEDIA/index.php

Bis nächsten mal!

.S.


----------



## eLw00d (7. Dezember 2008)

Thanks Styles, nice shots !

Haven´t been there for over a month... but we´ll visit the trails again soon.


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (7. Dezember 2008)

yeah what a service!! 

Thanks


----------



## Raoul Sous (8. Dezember 2008)

Ein kleines Video, in dem u.a. Szenen von den Filthy Trails "verbaut" sind 

@Elwood: Da sind auch Bilder von der Filthy Trails Ski Schanze dabei - kommt leider nicht so spektakulär rüber, aber du kennst den Hang ja und siehst bis wo geflogen wird 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=QzaFkGBMVQI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (8. Dezember 2008)

"Die Schrift ist geil"



Hab mich weggeschmissen. 

Schönes Video!
"Unspektakulär" ? Garnich... sieht superheftig aus wie du dich immer weiter vom Boden entfernst nach dem Absprung. Echt üble Höhe und verdammt weiter Flug!

Das Video ist schön. Darf man erfahren wo die ganzen schnellen Trails sind mit den schönen Anliegern und die Line auf der Wiese ?

Toblerone und Filthy Trails hab ich wiedererkannt, sonst nichts.


----------



## Raoul Sous (8. Dezember 2008)

Hi

Das zum Schluss bin nicht ich - da hatte ich mir ja vorher den Fuß am "Roadgap" gehauen und war ausser gefecht 

Der Rest ist leider ein Secret Spot!

Gruß,
Raoul


----------



## stainlessstyles (13. Dezember 2008)

Hello Riders,

Gestern hab Ich noch viele bilder gekriegt von die One Minute DH Race 08 in Bikepark www.filthytrails.be 
Enjoy :-q 










































































Die andere Bilder könnt ihr finden uber 2 oder 3 tagen Check dann diesen link
http://filthytrails.be/NEW/EN/NEWS/index.php

Cheers,
.S.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (13. Dezember 2008)

Hey stainlessstyles,
gibts es irgendwelche Pläne für 2009? Werden die Strecken aufbereitet? Sollen sonst irgendwelche Sachen verändert werden?

Greets


----------



## stainlessstyles (14. Dezember 2008)

Tuse Dohnfisch schrieb:


> Hey stainlessstyles,
> gibts es irgendwelche Pläne für 2009? Werden die Strecken aufbereitet? Sollen sonst irgendwelche Sachen verändert werden?
> 
> Greets


 
Hallo 'Dohnfisch',

In 2009 kommt vieleicht noch eine dirtspot dabei wenn alles gut geht und wenn der landherr das oke findet.
Letzte woche sind wir mit eine neue strecke angefangen. Das wird eine strecke mit hipjumps, berms, big jumps, and some drops. Bilder kommen später noch.
Bist du schön einmal dahr gewesen?

Cheers,

S.S.


----------



## stainlessstyles (14. Dezember 2008)

Die erste 100 Bilder die von euch gemacht sind bei dem one minute race konnt ihr finden auf diesen link: 

http://filthytrails.be/NEW/EN/NEWS/index.php?id=14
Enjoy!

Die andere 200 Bilder wirden in die woche noch fur ihr online gezetst

Bis nächsten mal und Ride On!!!!!

.S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (14. Dezember 2008)

Neue Strecke und eventuell Dirt-Spot ? 

Let us know, if we can help building the new line.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (14. Dezember 2008)

stainlessstyles schrieb:


> Hallo 'Dohnfisch',
> 
> In 2009 kommt vieleicht noch eine dirtspot dabei wenn alles gut geht und wenn der landherr das oke findet.
> Letzte woche sind wir mit eine neue strecke angefangen. Das wird eine strecke mit hipjumps, berms, big jumps, and some drops. Bilder kommen später noch.
> ...



Jau, war schon bestimmt sechs mal da . Ich finde den Park richtig klaasse und die Strecken sind auch immer in einem sehr guten Zustand...
Freu ich auf die neuen Sachen...


----------



## Raoul Sous (14. Dezember 2008)

Eine richtig lange und schwierige Northshoreline mit langen Skinnys wär geil - muss nicht gefährlich hoch sein, aber sowas gibts kaum. Den gesamten Hügel hinab - im oberen, steileren Bereich ähnlich wie im Funride in Winterberg und nach untenhin mit schönem Übergang zu den vorhandenen Flowshores!

A long and demanding Northshoreline with some long Skinnys would be cool - doesnt have to be dangerously high, but theres just a few spots with some real Northshore stuff. It could be built like winterbergs Funride in the steeper upper section of the Filthy trails and have a nice connection to the existing flowshores 

Just a thought 

Filthy trails rocks!

Raoul


----------



## eLw00d (14. Dezember 2008)

Naja. 
Da find ich...


> eine strecke mit hipjumps, berms, big jumps, and some drops.


... aber besser.

Es sei denn sie unterscheidet sich nachher kaum vom Rest des Parks.

Ein paar richtig große Anlieger wären mal nicht schlecht, die "Hipjumps" sollten vielleicht mal nicht nur aus Holz bestehen und die drops vielleicht mal andere Landungen bekommen.
Die Landung vom 2m Drop macht mir mehr Angst als die Höhe. ^^

Bist du so ein großer Skinny-Fan Raoul? 
Kann mich bisher noch nicht wirklich dafür begeistern.
Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich nicht ganz so gut klarkomm auf den Dingern. 

edit: Du meinst doch die superschmalen Balken mit "Skinnies", oder?


----------



## Raoul Sous (14. Dezember 2008)

Genau! Wie in den vielen schönen Videos 

Auf dem Hügel da ist doch genügend Platz für beides


----------



## stainlessstyles (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

Dar sind wieder 90 bilder online von euch. Noch 100 zu gehn und dann habt Ihr alle Bilder
Stehn schöne Bilder dabei
http://filthytrails.be/NEW/EN/NEWS/index.php?id=14

Cheers,

.S.


----------



## Airhaenz (16. Dezember 2008)

Lohnt es sich jetzt im Winter auf den Filthy Trails zu fahren, wenn es mal 2-3 Tage von oben trocken ist? Hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die meisten Northshore Holz Gerüste im Winter nie richtig trocknen und dann sehr rutschig sind  Und auf den Filty Trails scheinen ja die meisten Sprünge daraus zu sein.


----------



## stainlessstyles (24. Dezember 2008)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich jetzt im Winter auf den Filthy Trails zu fahren, wenn es mal 2-3 Tage von oben trocken ist? Hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die meisten Northshore Holz Gerüste im Winter nie richtig trocknen und dann sehr rutschig sind  Und auf den Filty Trails scheinen ja die meisten Sprünge daraus zu sein.


 

Hallo,

Wenn es geregnet hat dann sind die shores ein bisschen rutschig, aber es es nicht so das die meisten Sprungen aus holz bestehn. Die bodem saugt viel wasser auf und hier und dahr sind was kleine wasser(pools) aber es ist immer gut zu fahren.

Gruß,

Styles


----------



## stainlessstyles (24. Dezember 2008)

Hello Riders,

Die letzte Bilder von die One Minute Downhill Race stehn online.
http://filthytrails.be/NEW/EN/NEWS/index.php?id=14 

Greets,

.S.


----------



## Airhaenz (24. Dezember 2008)

stainlessstyles schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wenn es geregnet hat dann sind die shores ein bisschen rutschig, aber es es nicht so das die meisten Sprungen aus holz bestehn. Die bodem saugt viel wasser auf und hier und dahr sind was kleine wasser(pools) aber es ist immer gut zu fahren.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Nachricht. Dann komm ich die Tage mal vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stainlessstyles (31. Dezember 2008)

Hello,

Hier sind die bilder von letzte Sonntag!!!
http://filthytrails.be/NEW/EN/MEDIA/index.php

oder
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/The-Filthy-Trails/

Guß,

.S.


----------



## stainlessstyles (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Es war eine schöne tag heute, hier is ein bild von die neue northshore/wallride/berm







Und die bilder von euch heute stehn wieder hier.
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/The-Filthy-Trails/

Bis nachsten mal,

Gruß,


----------



## PlanB (4. Januar 2009)

Nice!  Und vor allem alles grün bei euch! Hier um Aachen sind alle Trails zugeschneit...


----------



## Saliva (4. Januar 2009)

PlanB schrieb:


> Nice!  Und vor allem alles grün bei euch! Hier um Aachen sind alle Trails zugeschneit...


 

Kalt ist es da trotzdem ;-)


----------



## stainlessstyles (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo Riders,


Heute war es wieder eine schöne sonnige Tag!!! Hier sind die Bilder von ihre ertse mal Filthy Trails.
http://filthytrails.be/NEW/EN/MEDIA/index.php

Bis nächsten mal

Gruß,

.S.


----------



## Airhaenz (24. Januar 2009)

Hey Dankle, 

für die Bilder, das war mal schnell. Das erste Mal bei euch hat super Spaß gemacht. 
Wir kommen wieder!


----------



## Drakush (24. Januar 2009)

Auf jeden Fall kommen wir wieder!
Klasse Sache.


----------



## hellvis (27. Januar 2009)

hi,
wir wollen mit ner kleinen ruhrpott abordnung am samstag, den 7.2., zu den filty trails kommen. hoffe das wetter spielt mit.

eine frage zu den strecken, kann ich da mit nem downhill bike spaß haben, oder sollte man lieber mit nem leichten freeride bike kommen?

wer ist noch an dem tag da?

grüße
max


----------



## Fiveages (27. Januar 2009)

Mahlzeit!

Wat heisst denn leichter Freerider?  Der Begriff ist ordentlich dehnbar.

Hab gerad in deinem Fotoalbum dein Demo entdeckt, also so schwere Geschütze brauchste da nicht unbedingt auffahren. Aber schaden tuts auch nicht. Is alles auch gut mit nem Hardtail fahrbar weil die Strecken in der Regel in super Zustand sind. Selbst das dicke Roadgap und der große Drop gehen damit klar würd ich sagen...auch wenn ich es selbst damit noch nicht versucht, sondern nur beobachtet habe 

Rocken tun die Filthy Trails in jedem Fall...machen einfach richtig Spaß.

Dann mal ordentlich Rockn`Roll am Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stainlessstyles (28. Januar 2009)

Danke 'Fiveages'

Das hast du schön geantwortet an 'hellvis'.


Diesen wochen sind wir angefangen mit 'Chikckenwire' fur die Northshores auf die filthy trails. Jetzt sind auch die NS section wenn naß besser zu fahren dan vorherr.
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/

Habt ihr das hier unter auch gesehen, vieleicht etwas fur euch oder kennt ihr jemand die hier mit machen willen?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=376136

Cheers and see u @ Filthy Trails,

.S.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (28. Januar 2009)

Hey Stainless,
ich habe auf ein paar Fotos gesehen, dass parallel zu den drei Drops noch eine neue Strecke ensteht... Gibts es da noch mehr Fotos von? Was wird da genau hingebaut?


----------



## hellvis (28. Januar 2009)

@fiveages:
jau, danke für die antwort!
ich über lege halt ob demo oder sx trail. hab aber mehr bock auf demo, da neues bike, hehe.
oder meinste ich bin damit total übermotorisiert und hätte mit dem leichten und wendigeren sx mehr spaß?

grüße
max


----------



## Fiveages (28. Januar 2009)

Ahoi!

Also ich sach mal Demo müsste nicht sein, aber geht gut klar! Die Strecken sind schnell, kurvig und mit jeder Menge Bäumen an den Seiten gespickt.  Knüppelharte DH-Action gibts dort nicht. Alles sehr flowig und nicht zu krass. 

Bin immer mit Dirthardtail dagewesen, und alles war super fahrbar. Werde aber auch trotzdem beim nächsten Mal mein DH-Schätzchen mitnehmen ...wofür hat man es denn sonst.

Grüße


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (28. Januar 2009)

@Fiveages
Na, noch ist deine Karre nicht fertig


----------



## Airhaenz (28. Januar 2009)

Hey Max,

du wirst mit dem SX Trail mehr Spaß haben. Hab mich mit meinem Gemini Pudelwohl gefühlt. Und du musst auch nicht soviel Gewicht wieder berghoch schieben..Vor dem großem Gap muss man nochmal ordentlich treten, da macht es auf dauer mit weniger Gewicht mehr Spaß.

Greetz Airhaenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (28. Januar 2009)

ich würde auch was leichtes empfehlen.
wollte diesen samstag nochmal vorbei schauen.

gruß


----------



## hellvis (28. Januar 2009)

mein demo ist mit 18 kg doch leicht


----------



## Drakush (28. Januar 2009)

was ich mein ist,das du mit 200 mm die strecke nicht mehr fühlst.
das ist nur noch runter brettern


----------



## stainlessstyles (31. Januar 2009)

Gutentag Leute,

Hier findet ihr die Bilder von Heute! es war kalt aber sehr schönes wetter und eine gute ambiance mit die Riders!
Check it out:
http://filthytrails.be/NEW/EN/MEDIA/index.php

Bis nächsten mal,

Gruß,

.S.


----------



## Drakush (31. Januar 2009)

Abend Männer!
Es war ein perfekter Tag bei euch heute.
Vielen Dank ein riesen Spaß

Gruß Darius


----------



## hellvis (6. Februar 2009)

hey,
morgen kommen wir mit 3 männekes aus essen vorbei. wer ist noch da?
wie ist die wetterprognose für morgen bei euch (an die locals)?

grüße
max


----------



## Drakush (6. Februar 2009)

schade. samstag kann ich nicht.

wetter kannst du hier nach sehen:

http://www.zoover.de/belgien/limburg-belgien/lanklaar/wetter


wünsche viel spaß den ihr sicher haben werdet.


gruß  darius


----------



## stainlessstyles (6. Februar 2009)

hellvis schrieb:


> hey,
> morgen kommen wir mit 3 männekes aus essen vorbei. wer ist noch da?
> wie ist die wetterprognose für morgen bei euch (an die locals)?
> 
> ...


 

Hallo,

Morgen ist das wetter nicht sehr schön aber auch nicht sehr slecht. Vieleicht geht es regenen. Sonntag wird es besser und ist es trocken gemeldet.

Ride On!!!

Styles


----------



## hellvis (6. Februar 2009)

hey styles,
vielen dank für das wetter update. wir kommen aber morgen auf jeden fall, regenkleidung wird eingepackt.
lernen wir uns morgen kennen? bist du da?

grüße
max


----------



## hellvis (7. Februar 2009)

so, wir waren heute da und hatten super wetter, keinen einzigen tropfen regen. 
der park ist echt toll, man kann sich einen ganzen dag dort super aufhalten, viele coole lines und toller, griffiger boden.
wir kommen auf jeden fall wieder! 

danke an styles und die filty crew für so einen coolen track und den service hier im forum. 

max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stainlessstyles (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo Max,

Danke fur deine positieven feedback. Immer schön  zu hören das der besucher spaß habben auf die filthy trails.

Bis nächsten mal!!!

Tsjuusch!!!

.S.


----------



## stainlessstyles (14. Februar 2009)

Gutentag Riders,

Hier sind die bilder von heute.
http://filthytrails.be/NEW/EN/MEDIA/index.php

Gruß,

.s.


----------



## stainlessstyles (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo Bikefreunden,

Heute ist angefangen mit der 'renovation' von die erste landung auf die 'gapline' Die erste Landung ist weiter ,langer und higher.
Alle jumps und landungen wirden renoviert in die kommende wochen.
So geht es ungefär aus sehn.





http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/
Gruß und Ride On!!!

.S.


----------



## Raoul Sous (24. Februar 2009)

Was ist denn an den Gerüchten einer neuen Line von ganz oben aus dran?


----------



## Raoul Sous (24. Februar 2009)

Ach ja - und wann kommt der Schlepplift?


----------



## stainlessstyles (25. Februar 2009)

Raoul Sous schrieb:


> Was ist denn an den Gerüchten einer neuen Line von ganz oben aus dran?


 

Hallo Raoul,

Das stimmt, dahr kommt eine neue strecke! Wenn der fertig ist weiß ich noch nicht aber dahr wird an gearbeitet.

Schlepplift kommt leider nicht!

Gruß,

Styles


----------



## Raoul Sous (25. Februar 2009)

Das mit dem Lift war auch ehr als Scherz gemeint 

Um welche Art Strecke handelt es sich denn? Langsamer, Trialorientierter Northshore, oder ehr flowig? Mit Holz?

Gruß,
Raoul


----------



## Jaspero (28. Februar 2009)

Immer spaß auf Filthy Trails:






Thanks styles für dass serh cooles Bike Park !


----------



## stainlessstyles (1. März 2009)

Raoul Sous schrieb:


> Das mit dem Lift war auch ehr als Scherz gemeint
> 
> Um welche Art Strecke handelt es sich denn? Langsamer, Trialorientierter Northshore, oder ehr flowig? Mit Holz?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Raoul, es wird eine schnelle strecke mit anleger, drops und jumps. Kein holz oder wenig holz in diese strecken.

Greets,

.S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stainlessstyles (1. März 2009)

Jaspero schrieb:


> Immer spaß auf Filthy Trails:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke, 

Das ist gut zu hören!!!!

Bis nächsten mal.


----------



## stainlessstyles (1. März 2009)

Hey Riders,

Heute war es ein super tag schönes wetter ud viele riders. Dahr sind wieder gute bilder gemacht von ihr!








Die andere bilder könnt ihr hier finden:

http://filthytrails.be/NEW/EN/MEDIA/index.php

Bis dem nächsten mal!


.S.


----------



## eLw00d (1. März 2009)

stainlessstyles schrieb:


> Hallo Raoul, es wird eine schnelle strecke mit anleger, drops und jumps. Kein holz oder wenig holz in diese strecken.
> 
> Greets,
> 
> .S.



Perfekt!
Klingt richtig gut.


----------



## Raoul Sous (2. März 2009)

Allerdings! Das ist schön!

Gibts einen kleinen Anhaltspunkt, wann die Line ungefährt fertig sein soll?

Schönen Gruß,
Raoul

@Elwood: Bei dir alles fit? Hier gehts demnächst wieder los. Hatten alle eine kleine Art Winterpause eingelegt


----------



## eLw00d (3. März 2009)

Jo, alles bestens. Ich hab mir die Winterpause verkniffen 
Rest siehe PN.


----------



## fearandloathing (7. März 2009)

Hab mal kurz ne Frage. Hab irgendwo in der Galerie von Filthy Trails Bilder von nem Foampit gesehen. Aber sonst gibts in Videos/Bilder nie? Ist das noch nicht fertig? Wenn nein, wann ist es soweit? Werd übernächste Woche aber so oder so mal nach Belgien fahren und mir das mal alles vor Ort ansehen-scheint sich ja schon zu lohnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellvis (7. März 2009)

es gibt auf den filthy trails kein foam-pit. es heißt ja "trails" und nicht "parks".

bald kommen wir auch wieder , war so geil bei euch! ;-)

grüße
max


----------



## fearandloathing (8. März 2009)

Naja-was soll ich dazu sagen? Dem Namen nach würde ich es ja auch nicht vermuten, aber überzeug dich einfach selbst:

http://picasaweb.google.nl/audiotrash/Foampit#


----------



## Fiveages (8. März 2009)

...geil nen Foampit??? Wirklich??

Das wäre ja mal lustig, ich wollte schon immer mal in sowas reinhüpfen!!


----------



## eLw00d (8. März 2009)

Es gibt leider keins.
Wäre wirklich verdammt cool.

Was mit der halbfertigen Box auf den Bildern passiert ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## fearandloathing (8. März 2009)

Jo...Schade! Hätte gerne mal ein paar Sachen getestet. Aber danke für die Info.


----------



## stainlessstyles (8. März 2009)

Hallo BikeFreunden,

Die foampit is nicht fertig gekommen, weil wir nicht genug 'foam' darvor hätten und nicht gefunden haben!

Gestern wahren auf die trails wieder viele deutsche riders. Dahr wahr auch eine fotograaf die had noch coole bilder gemacht von euch.

Ihr könnt die hier finden:
http://markmeisner.pinkbike.com/album/Filthy-Trails-07-03-09/

Gruß,

Styles


----------



## stainlessstyles (11. März 2009)

Update:

Attention!!!! Die landung vond der zweite 'gapjump' ist erändert. Diese ist höher,langer und weiter (3mtr)!!! Der zweite jump/absprung ist das nächsten was erändert werd.

Landung:








http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/

Gruß und bis schnell!!!

.S.


----------



## eLw00d (11. März 2009)

Ja hoppla, gut zu wissen. ^^

Sieht gut aus!

Wird das alte 3m Gap jetzt zu einem 4m Gap ? 


Bezüglich Foampit: Würdet ihr nochmal eins aufbauen, wenn man euch den Schaumstoff besorgen würde?


----------



## hellvis (12. März 2009)

hi,
wir sind morgen mit einer kleinen abordnung aus essen auf den filthy trails.
sieht man noch nemanden dort, das wetter soll ja ganz gut werden? wäre cool wenn wir nicht wieder den ganzen tag alleine fahren müssen. ;-)

grüße
max


----------



## stainlessstyles (12. März 2009)

hellvis schrieb:


> hi,
> wir sind morgen mit einer kleinen abordnung aus essen auf den filthy trails.
> sieht man noch nemanden dort, das wetter soll ja ganz gut werden? wäre cool wenn wir nicht wieder den ganzen tag alleine fahren müssen. ;-)
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Max,

Es könnte sein wenn es gut wetter ist das noch riders kommen aber normal durch die woche ist es ruhig weil die meisten arbeiten oder in die schule gehn.

Im wochenende habt ihr mehr chance andere riders zu treffen.

Gruß,

Styles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stainlessstyles (13. März 2009)

Hallo,

Die neue auflage von Landscape Magazine is released

Check hier die online version (FR): 
http://www.landscape-magazine.com/ 


Greets,

Styleshttp://www.team-solid.nl./forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=517&sid=6ff36604d41fe1f5ce1c335d2e517ab8


----------



## stainlessstyles (13. März 2009)

stainlessstyles schrieb:


> Hallo Max,
> 
> Es könnte sein wenn es gut wetter ist das noch riders kommen aber normal durch die woche ist es ruhig weil die meisten arbeiten oder in die schule gehn.
> 
> ...


 
Hello Max,

Hier sind 2 bilder von euch schicke mich ein pm mit dein mailadresse dann schick ich die andere:











Bis nachsten mal,

Gruß,

Styles


----------



## Raoul Sous (13. März 2009)

Ich will mal erwähnen, dass ich das (der Sprachbarriere trotzende) Arrangement von Stainlessstyles spitzenmäßig finde! 
You rock!

Raoul


----------



## Drakush (13. März 2009)

Find ich auch.


----------



## hellvis (13. März 2009)

Raoul Sous schrieb:


> Ich will mal erwähnen, dass ich das (der Sprachbarriere trotzende) Arrangement von Stainlessstyles spitzenmäßig finde!
> You rock!
> 
> Raoul



ja, da kann ich nur zustimmen, war heute wieder ein hammer tag und styles ist ein super netter typ.

sorry, aber eine kleine klug*******rei, du meinst bestimmt engagement. 

danke und grüße
max


----------



## Raoul Sous (16. März 2009)

Hehe  Nene - das Wort Arrangement war durchaus so gedacht  Sagen wir mal ein engagiertes Arrangement


----------



## stainlessstyles (16. März 2009)

Raoul Sous schrieb:


> Ich will mal erwähnen, dass ich das (der Sprachbarriere trotzende) Arrangement von Stainlessstyles spitzenmäßig finde!
> You rock!
> 
> Raoul


 

Besten Raoul,

Ich bin sehr stolltz auf deinen comment uber mir. Danke darfur!!!!!

Die dritte(3) 'gap'jump landung is auch fertig. Er is höher,langer und breider.









http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/

Greets,

Ride on and Go with the Flow!!!

S.


----------



## Drakush (16. März 2009)

stainlessstyles schrieb:


> Besten Raoul,
> 
> Ich bin sehr stolltz auf deinen comment uber mir. Danke darfur!!!!!
> 
> ...




Das kannst du auch sein!  es gibt wenige wie dich! Danke dafür und den spaß den man bei euch hat.


gruß darius


----------



## fearandloathing (17. März 2009)

War heute auch mal zu Besuch. Waren nur fünf Leute aus Belgien und ich mit nem Kollegen unterwegs. Meinen größten Respekt an die Erbauer! Ziemlich cool angelegter Park, man kann sich den ganzen Tag beschäftigen, ohne das es langweilig wird (Waren 6std da, die letzten beiden Stunden ganz alleine. Die Double-Strecke mit Road-Gap ist perfekt, man merkt kaum die Sprünge und landet extrem sanft. Den ersten landungshügel (1m Double) finde ich persönlich etwas kurz,bin fast immer drübergeschossen. Danach alles super, man kann treten ohne Ende.
Kann jedem nur empfehlen, da mal hinzufahren. Ist das Geld auf jeden fall wert (von Essen Mitte 130km).


...komm auch auf jeden Fall wieder, der Thread-Titel übrigens passt perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mickenelli (17. März 2009)

ist diese woche irgendeiner von euch da?


----------



## stainlessstyles (18. März 2009)

fearandloathing schrieb:


> War heute auch mal zu Besuch. Waren nur fünf Leute aus Belgien und ich mit nem Kollegen unterwegs. Meinen größten Respekt an die Erbauer! Ziemlich cool angelegter Park, man kann sich den ganzen Tag beschäftigen, ohne das es langweilig wird (Waren 6std da, die letzten beiden Stunden ganz alleine. Die Double-Strecke mit Road-Gap ist perfekt, man merkt kaum die Sprünge und landet extrem sanft. Den ersten landungshügel (1m Double) finde ich persönlich etwas kurz,bin fast immer drübergeschossen. Danach alles super, man kann treten ohne Ende.
> Kann jedem nur empfehlen, da mal hinzufahren. Ist das Geld auf jeden fall wert (von Essen Mitte 130km).
> 
> 
> ...komm auch auf jeden Fall wieder, der Thread-Titel übrigens passt perfekt.


 
Hallo Fearandloathing,

Vielen Dank fur deinen feedback, YEAH!!!!

Durch die woche ist est immer ruhig, nur mit urlaub nicht und in die wochenendes. Dann sind dahr viel mehr riders und hangt dahr eine gute ambiance zwisschen alle riders.

Die erst double ist fur die 'ervaren' rider sicher zu kurtz. Der beste 'solution' ist, und das geh ich auch machen, der erste absprong zu splitzen, so das eine halbe weiter ist fur die 'ervaren' riders und eine halbe die kurtze fur die 'beginner' weil die dan die erste double noch uben können.

Normaal war ich gestern auch dahr aber ich hatte andere sachen zu machen. Vieleicht treffen wir uns die nächsten mal.

Gruß, Ride on & Go with the Flow!

.S.


----------



## fearandloathing (18. März 2009)

@Stainlessstyles:
Gute Idee, so hätten sicherlich alle mehr davon. Weiterhin viel Vergnügen, im Moment ist ja allerbestes Wetter.


----------



## Drakush (18. März 2009)

abend männer. so gott will,wird am sonntag eine kleine gruppe von links und rechtsrheinischen schwestern aus dem gebiet düsseldorf bei euch aufschlagen. wir hoffen auf bestes wetter.

gruß darius


----------



## stainlessstyles (22. März 2009)

Hallo Bikefreunden,

Hier sind ihr bilder von heute. Es war ein super schöne tag.


























































Die uberige Bilder findet ihr hier:
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/The-Filthy-Trails/


.S.


----------



## Drakush (22. März 2009)

wie zu erwarten,war es wieder ein riesen spaß bei euch.
danke dafür.wir kommen wieder!!!


gruß darius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MuniPunk (22. März 2009)

Hallo !

Da kann ich Darius nur beiflichten ! War ein toller Tag auf den FilthyTrails. So einen Park aus Eigeninitiative auf die Beine zu stellen  Alle Achtung. !!!!!!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## schroeti (25. März 2009)

Hi Leute! 

@Drakush: Eine Neusser hier??? Cool, komme aus Kaarst. Da könnte man doch glatt mal zusammen ne Tour nach BE organisieren. Ich habe jede Menge Kumpels aus dem Raum Oberhausen, die hätten bestimmt auch Bock auf eine kleine Reise. Scheint ja ein wirklich spassiger Park zu sein, gerade für Leute, die nicht von 4 mtr. runter droppen, sondern lieber flowig fahren. Wie sind dort die Schiebepassagen? Gibt es da ein "Oben" und wie lang schiebt man dann da hoch? Nicht, dass man unterwegs verdurstet... 

@Stainlessstyles: Du sorgst echt für klasse Völkerverständigung. Respekt!!! Normalerweise trifft man meistens halb Holland in Winterberg und die Jungs gehen echt gut ab. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum. Die waren vorher alle auf den Filthy Trails.   Weiter so!!!!!!

Man sieht sich in Belgien!

Schroeti


----------



## eLw00d (25. März 2009)

Schieben ist angenehm, da (bis auf den Drop-Hügel am Anfang) alles recht flach ist.
Ich fahr sogar meistens hoch bis Anfang Gap-Line und dann den letzten Hügel halt schieben.
Hab noch nie so wirklich nen lift vermisst.


----------



## Raoul Sous (26. März 2009)

Lügner


----------



## eLw00d (26. März 2009)

Jaja, bin's schon gewöhnt für meine überdurchschnittliche Ausdauer und Kraft beneidet zu werden...


----------



## Raoul Sous (26. März 2009)




----------



## Fiveages (26. März 2009)

Oberhausener auf die Filthy Trails!! Juhuuuuuuu!! Auch wenn ich mittlerweile Wahlaachener bin


----------



## stainlessstyles (26. März 2009)

*Kona Freeride Series'09*
Ein mix von Dirt,Slopestyle,Freeride,Downhill und Northshores und auf den erste platz FUN. Wilkommen zu dem KONA FREERIDE SERIESâ09
Nach die letzte âsuccesvollenâ KonaFreerideCompâ08 auf der Filthy Trails ist das idÃ©e entschtanden um nochmall 2 competitons zu organisieren fur âfreeriders und dirtersâ aus Niederlande,BelgiÃ«n und Deutschland. Der KONA FREERIDE SERIESâ09 wird dieses jahr in 2 bikeparken im BENELUX organisiert. NÃ¤mlich in BelgiÃ«n (Maasmechelen) www.filthytrails.be und in Nederland (Doetinchem) www.stichtingfreerideachterhoek.nl 
Die 2 bikeparken haben beiden seine eigenen âsignatureâ. Auf der Filthy Trails sind schnelle, flowende trails, mit roadgaps, big drops und northshores. In bikepark SFA sind grossen dirts, ein pumptrack und northshores.
Die competitions finden platz in die wochenenden von 27&28 Juni(FilthyTrails) und 4&5 Juli(SFA) 
Anmeldden fur Filthy Trails check: www.filthytrails.be fur SFA check: www.stichtingfreerideachterhoek.nl
Teilname kostet 15â¬ pro competition. Jeden teilnehmer kann auf 27 juni und 4 Juli Samstag âfreeâ (gratis) trainieren.
Auf der Filthy Trails wird der âfreerideâ comp gefahren auf 2 strecken mit verschiedene obstacles. Pro obstakel bekommst du punkten und beim verlassen und es machen von ein trick bekommst du auch punkten. Zeit spielt keine rol, wohl style&tricks!!!!
De âdirtâ comp wird gefahren auf 2 dirt/northshore strecken in Bikepark SFA. Hier bekommt mann auch punkten fur die âtricksâ und es fahren uber die northshores.
In beide bikeparken soll ein Tagrangliste gemacht wirden. Jeden competition hat eine sehr gut gefÃ¼llte preisenpot, gesponsord durch:
KONA: goodies/wear
DAKINE: goodies/wear
HOPE: brake sets
P.O.C: goodies/wear/protection
FOX Racing Shox: Forks
FB Travels: 2x weekend Winterberg
Red Bull: Free drinks ( deelnemers comp)
GULPENER: Free drinks (deelnemers comp) 

Gleichzeitig ist auch ein totall Rangliste. Hier wirden die resultaten von die erste und zweite ârunâ zusammen gezÃ¤hlt. Die besten 15 fahrer die an beide comps (Filthy Trails und SFA) teilnehmen fahren die grosse Finale auf eine âsecretâ strecke in SFA(doetinchem). Fur die 5 besten ist dann auch noch preisengeld zu gewinnen.
Facts:
Kona Freeride Series #1, 27&28 juni, Filthy Trails, Maasmechelen, BelgiÃ«
Kona Freeride Series #2, 4&5 juli, SFA Bikepark, Doetichem, Nederland
Info fur Anmeldungen/Zahlungen: www.filthytrails.be www.stichtingfreerideachterhoek.nl
Maximum anmeldungen pro race; 75 riders
Anfang; 10.00 Uhr
Mit sponsoren: 
KONA,RED BULL, FB-TRAVELS, O2Bikers, LANDSCAPE MAG., DIRTY-PAGES, SDG, HOPE, DAKINE, GULPENER BIER, POC, HARTELMAN


----------



## Marc B (26. März 2009)

Hi Leute,

sieht ja echt super aus der Park. Da werde ich mal vorbeischauen in dieser Saison, es ist ja wirklich nicht weit weg. 

Wie sind die Trails abseits des Parks für Enduro-Touren etc.? Habt ihr da Erfahrungen gemacht?

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Drakush (26. März 2009)

tach freunde.

@Schroeti: es gibt sogar 2 neusser
                wie oben beschrieben.alles tip top 
                du wirst schon nicht verdursten (camelback)
                meld dich einfach wenn du hin willst.ich kenn auch noch ein  paar geisterfahrer die bestimmt mit kommen

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (26. März 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Wie sind die Trails abseits des Parks für Enduro-Touren etc.? Habt ihr da Erfahrungen gemacht?



Da muss ich leider sagen, dass die ausgeschilderte 13,5km Tour doch zu wünschen übrig lässt. Dafür lohnt sich die Anreise bestimmt nicht.
Da die kleineren Strecken (teilweise) darin enthalten sind, dürften die ebenfalls nicht allzu toll sein.
Es geht in quasi unfahrbaren Steigungen drei berge rauf und kurz wieder runter. Der Rest ist Waldautobahn. (Grob zusammengefasst) 
Die kurzen Abfahrten machen Spaß, der Rest nicht so wirklich.


----------



## Marc B (26. März 2009)

Werde es mir vor Ort mal anschauen. Manche Landungen sehen etwas flach aus (bei den Drops). Ansonsten sehr clean der Baustil, gefällt mir


----------



## Airhaenz (27. März 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Werde es mir vor Ort mal anschauen. Manche Landungen sehen etwas flach aus (bei den Drops). Ansonsten sehr clean der Baustil, gefällt mir



Keine Sorge auch der größere Drop lässt sich mit dem Enduro bequem springen, da man recht schnell ist. Locals sprinegn den sogar mit dem HArdtail.


----------



## stainlessstyles (28. März 2009)

*Kona Freeride Series'09*
Ein mix von Dirt,Slopestyle,Freeride,Downhill und Northshores und auf den erste platz FUN. Wilkommen zu dem KONA FREERIDE SERIESâ09
Nach die letzte âsuccesvollenâ KonaFreerideCompâ08 auf der Filthy Trails ist das idÃ©e entschtanden um nochmall 2 competitons zu organisieren fur âfreeriders und dirtersâ aus Niederlande,BelgiÃ«n und Deutschland. Der KONA FREERIDE SERIESâ09 wird dieses jahr in 2 bikeparken im BENELUX organisiert. NÃ¤mlich in BelgiÃ«n (Maasmechelen) www.filthytrails.be und in Nederland (Doetinchem) www.freerideachterhoek.nl 
Die 2 bikeparken haben beiden seine eigenen âsignatureâ. Auf der Filthy Trails sind schnelle, flowende trails, mit roadgaps, big drops und northshores. In bikepark SFA sind grossen dirts, ein pumptrack und northshores.
Die competitions finden platz in die wochenenden von 27&28 Juni(FilthyTrails) und 4&5 Juli(SFA) 
Anmeldden fur Filthy Trails check: www.filthytrails.be fur SFA check: www.freerideachterhoek.nl
Teilname kostet 15â¬ pro competition. Jeden teilnehmer kann auf 27 juni und 4 Juli Samstag âfreeâ (gratis) trainieren.
Auf der Filthy Trails wird der âfreerideâ comp gefahren auf 2 strecken mit verschiedene obstacles. Pro obstakel bekommst du punkten und beim verlassen und es machen von ein trick bekommst du auch punkten. Zeit spielt keine rol, wohl style&tricks!!!!
De âdirtâ comp wird gefahren auf 2 dirt/northshore strecken in Bikepark SFA. Hier bekommt mann auch punkten fur die âtricksâ und es fahren uber die northshores.
In beide bikeparken soll ein Tagrangliste gemacht wirden. Jeden competition hat eine sehr gut gefÃ¼llte preisenpot, gesponsord durch:
KONA: goodies/wear
DAKINE: goodies/wear
HOPE: brake sets
P.O.C: goodies/wear/protection
FOX Racing Shox: Forks
FB Travels: 2x weekend Winterberg
Red Bull: Free drinks ( deelnemers comp)
GULPENER: Free drinks (deelnemers comp) 

Gleichzeitig ist auch ein totall Rangliste. Hier wirden die resultaten von die erste und zweite ârunâ zusammen gezÃ¤hlt. Die besten 15 fahrer die an beide comps (Filthy Trails und SFA) teilnehmen fahren die grosse Finale auf eine âsecretâ strecke in SFA(doetinchem). Fur die 5 besten ist dann auch noch preisengeld zu gewinnen.
Facts:
Kona Freeride Series #1, 27&28 juni, Filthy Trails, Maasmechelen, BelgiÃ«
Kona Freeride Series #2, 4&5 juli, SFA Bikepark, Doetichem, Nederland
Info fur Anmeldungen/Zahlungen: www.filthytrails.be www.freerideachterhoek.nl
Maximum anmeldungen pro race; 75 riders
Anfang; 10.00 Uhr
Mit sponsoren: 
KONA,RED BULL, FB-TRAVELS, O2Bikers, LANDSCAPE MAG., DIRTY-PAGES, SDG, HOPE, DAKINE, GULPENER BIER, POC, HARTELMAN


----------



## stainlessstyles (28. März 2009)

Gutentag,

Entschuldigen mir fur den wiederholung aber ich wollte mein erste bericht andern aber es geht nicht..... oder ich weis nicht wo, weil ich 'ändern' nicht mehr sehn, nur 'zitieren'!!!!

Ich wollte das hier ändern, Die internetadresse von Bikepark SFA ist www.freerideachterhoek.nl   und nicht ....stichtingfreerideachterhoek.nl

Gruß,

Bis Schnell!!!


----------



## schroeti (29. März 2009)

@Stainlessstyles: kann es sein, dass ihr in Achterhoek noch eine coole BMX-Bahn habt? Die sieht man auf einem der google-maps-Bilder. Sieht spassig aus.


----------



## stainlessstyles (30. März 2009)

Hallo Shroetie,

Ich glaub dahr ist eine BMX strecke in die nähe! In www.freerideachterhoek.nl selbst sind dirts,northshores und pumptracks (kan mann auch mit ein BMX-bike fahren) fur anfanger und ervarene riders.

Machst du mit an die contest(s)?

Wirde cool sein!!!!

Greets,

Styles


----------



## Marc B (30. März 2009)

Hi Styles,

habe die Änderung weitergeleitet

Bis demnächst, ride on,
Marc


----------



## schroeti (31. März 2009)

stainlessstyles schrieb:


> Hallo Shroetie,
> 
> Ich glaub dahr ist eine BMX strecke in die nähe! In www.freerideachterhoek.nl selbst sind dirts,northshores und pumptracks (kan mann auch mit ein BMX-bike fahren) fur anfanger und ervarene riders.
> 
> ...




Ich schau mal, ob ich mich anmelde. Habe leider kaum Kondition, so dass mich wohl 60 Jahre alte Fahrer bestimmt abhängen. Ich kenne Euch BeNeLuxer noch gut von Rennradrennen. Da ward ihr immer unschlagbar schon zu Beginn der Saison.  

Freue mich aber auf das erste Mal fahren bei Euch!

cu
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stainlessstyles (1. April 2009)

Vielen dank!!! @ Marc

@ Dirk

Das macht nichts, der kondition ist nicht wichtig! Fun kommt auf dem erste platz!!! Uberleg mit freunden oder so und komm einmal vorbei in der zukunft.

Es geht gut mit die anmeldungen, auf dem moment haben wir 25 riders angemledet! wart nicht zu lang weil dahr sind jetzt nur noch 50 platzen frei.

Auch wollte ich sagen gegen die fahrer die zweifelen das auf der filthy trails ofter deutsche fahrer kommen weil es immer bekannter wird, Sie finden es cool und auch wert die zeit dahr hin zu fahren.
Check diesen topic uber Filthy Trails hier im forum. 'Aachen/Dreiländepunkt':
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...=311805&page=6

Die fahrer die ich kenne gelernt hab das letstes Jahr kommen aus:
Aachen
Grevenbroich
Cologne/keulen
Oberhausen
Duisburg
Duren 
Kerpen

Und so weiter!

Come.....ride and/or participate!!!!!!

Riders United!!!!!

Greets,

Styles


----------



## Marc B (1. April 2009)

...bald kommen noch Bonn und das Bergisches Land dazu


----------



## <JoKo> (1. April 2009)

Bonn ist schon dabei bzw Bonnergegend


----------



## Marc B (4. April 2009)

Die Bonner-Connection

Wann wirst du hinfahren? Ich besuche den Park demnächst auch!


----------



## stainlessstyles (6. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Hier sind die bilder von gestern! Es war wieder ein super-Tag!!!
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/The-Filthy-Trails/

Bis nachsten mal.

Gruß,

Styles


----------



## Fussy (6. April 2009)

Hey Styles,

wir wollen nächste Woche am Freitag (Karfreitag) wieder zu den Filthys. Ist der Park an diesem Feiertag geöffnet???

Grüße,
Fussy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raoul Sous (6. April 2009)

War ein geiler Tag gestern! 
Ich hab unsere Bilder mal raus sortiert und ins MTB News Bilderalbum gesetzt, damit wir nicht solange suchen müssen. Hoffe das ist ok!

Vielen Dank für die Mühe und bis die Tage!
Raoul


----------



## Raoul Sous (6. April 2009)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:



















Ich werd mal sehen, dass ich die Bilder anderer Leute die "versehentlich" gemacht wurden vielleicht noch bekomme. Versprechen kann ich nichts. Werden dann hier zu sehen sein!

Gruß,
Raoul


----------



## stainlessstyles (8. April 2009)

Fussy schrieb:


> Hey Styles,
> 
> wir wollen nächste Woche am Freitag (Karfreitag) wieder zu den Filthys. Ist der Park an diesem Feiertag geöffnet???
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Fussy,

Der Park ist auf die freitag geoffnet! Komm sicher mal wieder vorbei

Gruß,

Styles


----------



## stainlessstyles (8. April 2009)

Raoul Sous schrieb:


> War ein geiler Tag gestern!
> Ich hab unsere Bilder mal raus sortiert und ins MTB News Bilderalbum gesetzt, damit wir nicht solange suchen müssen. Hoffe das ist ok!
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Mühe und bis die Tage!
> Raoul


 
Hey Raoul,

Das ist sicher oke, danke das du die bilder hier ins album gesetzt hast. Nachsten mal soll ich mal sehn ob ich die bilder von euch hier ins album setz. Es war schön dich 'kennen' gelernd zu haben. 

Bis nachsten mal!!!

Tschjuus.


----------



## stainlessstyles (10. April 2009)

Hallo Bikefreunden,

Update!: die landung von der 'roadgap' is renoviert. Er ist hoher,langer und hat eine neue 'toplaag' (schwartzen gravel)

Bis die tage!!!

.S.


----------



## stainlessstyles (20. April 2009)

Gutenmorgen Riders,

Hier sind die bilder von gestern!

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/The-Filthy-Trails/

Gruß,

Styles


----------



## Drakush (20. April 2009)

Danke Styles

war wieder ein perfekter tag bei euch.bis zum nächsten mal.


und hier mal der chef

gruß darius


----------



## Tom Servo (2. Mai 2009)

Gibt es da oben auch Trails für Anfänger? Soll heissen Tables anstatt Roadgaps und so Witze? Und sind da auch Chickenways?

--edit: Auf der Webseite steht man soll mit zwei Leuten kommen, ist das Pflicht? Von meinen Bekannten macht keiner Freeride.


----------



## Holger78 (2. Mai 2009)

für jeden was dabei - aber damit man eine line durch fahren kann, sollte man schon etwas im hüpfen geübt sein....
gibt auch noch jede menge unterschiedlichst anspruchsvoller northshores dort - denke das is ne ganz nette attraktion!
zu zweit aus versicherungstechnischen gründen.


----------



## fearandloathing (2. Mai 2009)

es gibt ja auch unterschiedliche Strecken da (siehe auch Trails auf der Website). Aber trotzdem würd ich empfehlen, vorher schonmal ein paar mal so 1-1.50 zu springen (Double oder Table ist bei der Weite eigentlich egal) und von 50-cm Kanten zu droppen. Danach kann man schon fast alles alles dort fahren.
Meine Erklärung zu der "Zwei-Personen-Pflicht": Keine Aufsicht vor Ort. In der Woche kann es passieren, dass niemand ausser dir da fährt. Wenn du dich dann zerlegst, hast du unter Umständen ein Problem.

Frag doch mal herum, wer bei Gelegenheit da hin will (aus dem Ruhrgebiet sind auf jeden Fall hin und wieder Leute da).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stainlessstyles (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo riders

Vielen dank fur das erklären von die fragen uber der filthy trails!!!

Super!!!


----------



## stainlessstyles (4. Mai 2009)

Hello Fellow Bikers,

Letsten wochenende wahr ein fotograaf auf der trails. Er hat bilder gemacht von die besuchers. Hier könnt sie die bilder finden.

http://robbybriers.pinkbike.com/album/Filthy-Trails-02-05-2009/
Danke Rob!!!!!!


Hier sind die andere bilder von letste wochenende:
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/The-Filthy-Trails/

Sportlichen gruß und bis die Tage,

.S.


----------



## schroeti (5. Mai 2009)

Hi Styles,

mein Sohn und ich waren am Sonntag 03.05. bei Euch. Mein Sohn fuhr ein schwarzes GMP-Hardtail und trug einen grünen Sponsoree-Dirthelm. Ich hatte das braune Dual Faces Hardtail mirt single-speed und trug einen schwarzen Dirthelm. 

Nun die Frage: kennst Du jemanden, der meinen Sturz auf der rechten Line im oberen Teil gesehen hat? Ich bin am Sprunghügel den Drop rechts vom großen Holzdrop gesprungen, danach nach rechts auf den Northshore. Kurz nach dem Northshore-Table kommt eine Konstruktion, wo vorne in der Anfahrt ein Metallblech vor liegt. Dazwischen muss ich wohl gestürzt sein, ich kann mich aber nicht mehr an den Sturz erinnern, da ich k.o. war. Irgendwann war einer da und hat mich "geweckt" und gefragt, ob alles in Ordnung ist. Vielleicht hat er auch den Sturz gesehen. Wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht mehr, warum, wann und wo ich gefallen bin. Jedenfalls war es ziemlich derb: schwere Schulterprellung, Brustprellung, Halswirbelprellung, diverse Wunden an der Schulter, Hals, Kinn und am Arm und jede Menge blaue Flecken an anderen Stellen. 

Auf jeden Fall war es bis zum Sturz sehr schön bei Euch. Gute Strecken und viel Abwechslung. Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum der Mann vorne am Tor gefragt hat, ob wir ein Erste Hilfe-Set dabei haben.  

Vielleicht kennst Du ja den Jungen, der mir geholfen hat. Ich würde mich gerne bei ihm bedanken.


----------



## Drakush (5. Mai 2009)

so ein mist!  gute besserung!

gruß


----------



## eLw00d (5. Mai 2009)

Von mir auch!

Ist aber ne komische Stelle um sich zu zerlegen.


----------



## schroeti (5. Mai 2009)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Von mir auch!
> 
> Ist aber ne komische Stelle um sich zu zerlegen.




Danke!

Ja, die Stelle ist eigentlich total easy, weil du den Holztable gut  durchspringen kannst und danach eigentlich nur noch die Leiter von dem nächsten Obstacle hochrollen mußt. Daher suche ich jemanden, der mir sagen kann, wann und wo ich vom Rad runter bin. Filmriss eben. Tief gefallen sein kann ich nicht, dafür sind die Schäden am Bike zu gering (Lenker krumm...). Vorher Blackout schließe ich auch aus, dann wäre ich nicht so glimpflich weg gekommen. Nur hatte ich vom Drophügel ziemlich viel Speed drauf und die Dirtreifen (Timo Pritzel) hatten auf dem Sand nicht den allerbesten Grip. Daher schließe ich einen Fahr- oder Landefehler nach dem Holztable nicht aus. Ist halt blöd, wenn man das nicht mehr weiß, was los war. Das letzte, woran ich mich erinnere, war, dass ich am Drophang den zweiten von rechts (von unten gesehen) gesprungen war und dann schon den Hügel runter in die Nortshore line. Danach ist Ende.

Naja, hoffe, ich kann mich wenigstens bei dem bedanken, der mich wieder auf die Beine gebracht hat.


----------



## stainlessstyles (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo Schroetie,

Das ist schade was passiert ist! Ich wunschen sie auch besserung!!! Dahr du nichts mehr errinnern kannst weißt du aucht nicht mehr ob es ein Niederländer war oder ein Belgische fahrer der ihr hat geholfen? Dan kann ich mal nachsehn wer es vieleicht gewehsen ist.

Ich hoffe du kannst wieder schnell biken!!!

Gruß,

Styles


----------



## schroeti (7. Mai 2009)

stainlessstyles schrieb:


> Hallo Schroetie,
> 
> Das ist schade was passiert ist! Ich wunschen sie auch besserung!!! Dahr du nichts mehr errinnern kannst weißt du aucht nicht mehr ob es ein Niederländer war oder ein Belgische fahrer der ihr hat geholfen? Dan kann ich mal nachsehn wer es vieleicht gewehsen ist.
> 
> ...




Hi Styles,

leider weiß ich das nicht, da er mit mir englisch geredet hat. Aber ich war froh, dass er mir geholfen hat. 

Ich sage dann einfach mal so "DANKE" an den unbekannten Fahrer!!!  


Gruß
Schroeti


----------



## greno (7. Mai 2009)

gibts bei den filthy trails auch was, wo man als Anfänger springen üben kann?
Alle sagen immer, man sollte nur hinfahren, wenn man schon was springen kann, aber ich hab keine Ahnung wo ich das üben/probieren soll da ich auch sonst keinen kenne der den sport macht 

gruß
greno

edit: Gute Besserung @ schroeti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (7. Mai 2009)

Das ist eine der Anfängerfreundlichsten Locations die ich kenne.
Da wirste schon auf deine Kosten kommen.

In Winterberg hat der kleinste drop schon 50cm. Da trauen sich viele schon nicht runter. 
Hier fängste mit Bordsteinkantenhöhe an und kannst dich langsam steigern.


----------



## greno (7. Mai 2009)

ok das freut mich zu hören  
wie ist denn der Andrang so in der Woche? da ich grad im Abi bin, kann ich mich als einer der glücklichen schätzen, der auch morgens frei hat und dahin fahren könnte  

Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch ne 2. Person die evtl mal mitfährt 

gruß
greno


----------



## eLw00d (7. Mai 2009)

Während der Woche is tote Hose.


----------



## Tom Servo (7. Mai 2009)

Im Sommer werd ich wohl auch ein-/zweimal da rauf karren. Bis dahin werd ich wohl mein Bike besser unter Kontrolle haben. Deutschsprachiges Volk scheint dort oben ja öfters vertreten zu sein am Wochenende (bin zwar Belgier, heisst sprachlich bei uns in der Grenzregion aber absolut gar nichts).


----------



## greno (7. Mai 2009)

bei mir ist das größte problem dass ich sonst keinen kenne der biked und alleine machts halt nicht soviel bock wie zu 2., mal sehn ob ich jemanden finde der mitkommt, zur not wird die freundin aufs rad geschleppt


----------



## eLw00d (7. Mai 2009)

Wo kommst du denn her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grashalm (8. Mai 2009)

Hätte definitiv auch großes Interesse mal nach Maasmechelen zu fahren- Bike ist da, unter der Woche auch möglich, fehlt nur nen Auto.


----------



## Raoul Sous (8. Mai 2009)

Am Wochenende ist es da auch ok. Ist ja kein Lift da an dem man warten muss. Man sollte dann nur nicht über die Lines hoch schieben. 

Die Sprachbarriere ist da unter Ridern eh kein Ding. 

Wenn mehr Leute da sind kannst du auch von mehr Leute was lernen. Jemandem auf bekannter Strecke zu folgen erweitert hier und da den Horizont enorm


----------



## schroeti (8. Mai 2009)

Dort kann man in aller Ruhe alles ausprobieren, ohne andere zu stören, und sich so immer mehr steigern. Besonders Holzfans (Northshores) kommen da auf ihre Kosten. Am WoEnde waren dort um die 30-40 Mann, man kam sich nie zu nah. Echt entspannte Atmosphäre. Vom Parkplatz geht es ca. 5 Minuten per Rad über eine Schotterpiste zu den Trails (Holzschild folgen). Hochschieben ist auch sehr gut, da nicht zu steil. Nehmt Euch immer gut zu essen und trinken mit, den Rucksack kann man dort ohne Probleme in einem Häuschen ablegen.


----------



## stainlessstyles (8. Mai 2009)

Update:  www.freerideseries.com




stainlessstyles schrieb:


> *Kona Freeride Series'09*
> Ein mix von Dirt,Slopestyle,Freeride,Downhill und Northshores und auf den erste platz FUN. Wilkommen zu dem KONA FREERIDE SERIES09
> Nach die letzte succesvollen KonaFreerideComp08 auf der Filthy Trails ist das idée entschtanden um nochmall 2 competitons zu organisieren fur freeriders und dirters aus Niederlande,Belgiën und Deutschland. Der KONA FREERIDE SERIES09 wird dieses jahr in 2 bikeparken im BENELUX organisiert. Nämlich in Belgiën (Maasmechelen) www.filthytrails.be und in Nederland (Doetinchem) www.stichtingfreerideachterhoek.nl
> Die 2 bikeparken haben beiden seine eigenen signature. Auf der Filthy Trails sind schnelle, flowende trails, mit roadgaps, big drops und northshores. In bikepark SFA sind grossen dirts, ein pumptrack und northshores.
> ...


----------



## maxxmaxx (27. Mai 2009)

Hey,
nachdem ich jetzt mal aufm Naturknaller den Drop und auf Eldorado den letzten Kicker, der vorm Anlieger gemacht hab, würd ich sagen, dass das mit den 50cm droppen hin kommt, 1-1,5 weit springen is auch drin, wenn es ein gute Kicker is. Also wollten wir nächste Woche Montag oder Dienstag mal zu den Filthy Trails fahren. Auf der Website steht, dass an jedem Tag auf is, aber auch an Feiertagen?

Gruß Max


----------



## tokessa (29. Mai 2009)

Würd mich auch interessieren.


----------



## eLw00d (29. Mai 2009)

die haben echt IMMER auf.

Der Typ anner Schranke ist meiner seiner Bude verwachsen. ^^


----------



## tokessa (30. Mai 2009)

Danke,wir werden demnächst mal vorbei schauen  Vielleicht sogar montag. Scheinen ja sehr nette locals zu sein und die bilder sprechen für sich.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (31. Mai 2009)

ja mal schauen was da so geht


----------



## schroeti (31. Mai 2009)

@Daniel/Thomas: paßt aber gut auf die Bäume auf.....die scheinen einem dort in den Fahrtweg zu hüpfen. Nordamerikanische Hüpfbuchen, glaube ich...     


Und nimm die Kamera mit, lohnt sich. Blitz ist auf jeden Fall nötig. Der ganze Park liegt im Schatten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mylo (31. Mai 2009)

ich bin sehr wahrscheinlich auch montag oder dienstag mit nem Freund dort vertreten


----------



## JOHN-DOE (31. Mai 2009)

wir sind doch in Willingen, ohne Cam der Onkel will fahren


----------



## tokessa (31. Mai 2009)

Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben 
In meinem alter zieht man halt den lift vor


----------



## schroeti (1. Juni 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> wir sind doch in Willingen, ohne Cam der Onkel will fahren




na, hoffentlich biste den DH nicht wieder runter... denk an Dein Knie!!


----------



## maxxmaxx (1. Juni 2009)

Wir wollten morgen zu den Trails, haben aber ein Problem.
Mein Kumpel hat noch keinen Rückenprotektor, wollte sich einen geholt haben, aber ging damals nicht. Jetzt auf die Kürze noch den richtigen zu finden wird sich wohl als schwierig erweisen. Kann man dort auch einen Protektor leihen?

Gruß Max


----------



## eLw00d (1. Juni 2009)

Ne, leihen geht nich.
Zur Not halt ohne fahren und die sache etwas ruhiger angehen.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. Juni 2009)

schroeti schrieb:


> na, hoffentlich biste den DH nicht wieder runter... denk an Dein Knie!!



nö mit den jungen Wilden die wir da getroffen haben wollte ich nicht und die alten Herren mit denen ich da war hatten keine Lust


----------



## Saliva (2. Juni 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Wir wollten morgen zu den Trails, haben aber ein Problem.
> Mein Kumpel hat noch keinen Rückenprotektor, wollte sich einen geholt haben, aber ging damals nicht. Jetzt auf die Kürze noch den richtigen zu finden wird sich wohl als schwierig erweisen. Kann man dort auch einen Protektor leihen?
> 
> Gruß Max



Hab noch nen 661 hier liegen, ist mir zu groß geworden. Sollte so ab 1,85 und 85 kilo passen. Wenn dein Freund das Format hat, soll er sich melden.

Gruß

Saliva


----------



## mylo (3. Juni 2009)

hab hier mal ein bild von den filthytrails:




rider:ich
Foto: Mein Vater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stainlessstyles (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo Riders,

Hier ist der rangliste von der KonaFreerideSeries'09 round 1 in der Filthy Trails. Es war ein super wochenende. 

Rangliste:

Uitslag Filthy Trails Round 1 17jr en ouder

1.Joris ottschytsch--------285pnt
2.Dylan Vervoort ........275pnt
2.Benji Claes .......275pnt
3.Dirk Elsermans .......270pnt
4.Roy Groenewegen......250pnt
5.Dennis Nieling .......245pnt

T/m 16jr

1.Alex Buczko ....... 235pnt 
2.Loek Quaedvlieg ....... 230pnt
3.Enno Knevels ....... 225pnt

Niels Van Craen ......220pnt
Mark V.Lankveld ......220pnt
Jean-P vd Akker ......220pnt
steve sfa sfa ......220pnt
Aaron Conings ......215pnt
Maarten Conings ......215pt
Jeroen Verkammen ......210pnt
Wannes De Maerschalk ....210pnt 
Emiel Bongers ......185pnt
Henk van der Pluym.......175 pnt
Mark van Waalijk ......175pnt
Kenneth Barnhoorn ......170pnt
Juul Criens ......165pnt
Tanguy Houtmans ......150pnt
Melvin Botteram .......75pnt
Mike Bons .......75pnt
Tristan Botteram .......60pnt
Montell Monti .......55pnt
Giel Gerets .......50pnt
Romain Sproncken .......50pnt
Douwe Rooselaer .......DNF

Und hier sind etwas bilder von den wochenende:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasperleenarts/sets/72157620686032151/

http://freerideseries.pinkbike.com/album/KonaFreerideseries2009-Round1/http://freerideseries.pinkbike.com/a...es2009-Round1/

Jasper Leenarts Danke fur die Bilder.!!!!!


Bis nachsten woche in www.freerideachterhoek.nl

Cheers,

.S.


----------



## MirSch (2. Juli 2009)

ganesh und ich waren gestern zum ersten mal zu besuch auf den filthy trails. man kann nur sagen - der park rokkt!  wir hatten richtig, richtig viel spaß und die umgebung mit den zahlreichen seen in denen man noch nach der action schwimmen kann ist einfach nur geil. werden ab jetzt öfters mal zum fahren nach belgien kommen!


----------



## mylo (3. Juli 2009)

geiles bild


----------



## stainlessstyles (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

Morgen (samstag 04-07-09) ist der bikepark geschlossen. Sonntag ist es wieder geofnet.

Gruß,

Styles


----------



## tokessa (3. Juli 2009)

Danke für die info


----------



## Raoul Sous (4. Juli 2009)

Morgen wer da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stainlessstyles (5. Juli 2009)

Raoul Sous schrieb:


> Morgen wer da?


 
Hallo Raoul,

Heute ist es wieder geofnet aber ich bin nicht dahr. Ich bin in Doetinchem fur die 2te runde von der KonaFreerideSeries.

Gruß,

Styles


----------



## MirSch (5. Juli 2009)

Raoul Sous schrieb:


> Morgen wer da?



Ich war heute mit meiner Freundin da. Musste deshalb noch ne Runde planschen gehen. Habe dich aber gesehen 
Richtig schöner Spot ist das. Werde jetzt öfters mal vorbei schauen  

Hier ein paar Bilder von heute...











Bis demnächst dann mal!

Rock on!


----------



## Raoul Sous (5. Juli 2009)

Alles klar. Jetzt wo ich die Bilder sehe. Dachte du wärst französisch sprachig. Beim nächsten mal sollten wir an der Kommunikation feilen   
Planschen waren wir auch noch. Ist echt Frauen tauglich der Spot 
Schöne Bilder!

Beim nächsten mal einfach hier posten und verabreden würd ich sagen!
Gruß,
Raoul


----------



## Raoul Sous (5. Juli 2009)

stainlessstyles schrieb:


> Hallo Raoul,
> 
> Heute ist es wieder geofnet aber ich bin nicht dahr. Ich bin in Doetinchem fur die 2te runde von der KonaFreerideSeries.
> 
> ...



Hi Styles!

Hatte deine Antwort ganz überlesen. Wie ists denn beim letzten mal gelaufen? Kenne deinen bürgerlichen Namen ja nicht  

Werden im Sommer noch oft zu den Filthies kommen. Mit dem See das ist echt genial. 
Hoffe du findest dann neben dem Knipsen auch mal Zeit zum biken.

Bist du evtl. am 2.08 in Lüttich beim City DH?


----------



## MirSch (6. Juli 2009)

Raoul Sous schrieb:


> Beim nächsten mal einfach hier posten und verabreden würd ich sagen!
> Gruß,
> Raoul



Ja, auf jeden Fall! 

Gruß,
Mirko


----------



## tokessa (15. Juli 2009)

So morgen komm ich dann endlich auch mal nach belgien


----------



## MirSch (15. Juli 2009)

tokessa schrieb:


> So morgen komm ich dann endlich auch mal nach belgien



Ich freue mich schon! Wir bestimmt cool :daumen.


----------



## tokessa (15. Juli 2009)

Ja, sieht ja echt gut aus da


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Juli 2009)

*schnüff*


----------



## tokessa (16. Juli 2009)

So, kurzer bericht. Der park ist der hammer, ich bin total begeistert. Wir waren heute mit sechs mann da und hatten den ganzen park für uns  Kann einen besuch jedem empfehlen, super lokation. Hab mich gefühlt wie im urlaub, strand alles da.
werd auf jeden fall jetzt öfter kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirSch (16. Juli 2009)

Ich sag nur "Filthy Trails kicks ass!" 

War super!!!


----------



## MirSch (17. Juli 2009)

Helmcam-Video von gestern ist nun online. Ich hoffe es gefällt dem einen oder anderen


----------



## Fiveages (17. Juli 2009)

Gefällt definitiv!! 

Echt Hammer!!


----------



## tokessa (17. Juli 2009)

Ja sehr schön


----------



## MirSch (27. Juli 2009)

Danke, freut mich


----------



## Grashalm (27. Juli 2009)

Jo super Video- bekommt man direkt wieder Lust. War jetzt auch endlich mal in Belgien und kann nur sagen: hat sich total gelohnt. Erstmal auf den Trails verausgaben und anschließend in den kühlen See springen- geile Kombi


----------



## schroeti (31. Juli 2009)

MirSch: cooles Video. Wenn ihr demnächst wieder hinfahrt, Bescheid sagen. Komme auf jeden Fall mit. Aber nur mit Safety Jacket...   hab da ja so meine Belgien-Baum-Knutsch-Erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## MirSch (1. August 2009)

schroeti schrieb:


> Wenn ihr demnächst wieder hinfahrt, Bescheid sagen. Komme auf jeden Fall mit. ...



sauber schroeti. werde wahrscheinlich die kommende woche mal wieder dort aufschlagen  sag dir dann noch bescheid


----------



## tokessa (1. August 2009)

Kommendes wochenende wäre mir persöhnlich ja lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schroeti (1. August 2009)

Frühestens in 8-14 Tagen !!! Vorher ist meine Lunge noch nicht aufnahmefähig für krasse Aktionen. Ich röchel noch rum trotz 1 Woche Antibiotika, als wäre ich nen Oppa. 

MITLEID !!!! 


Freue mich aber schon auf BE, der Park ist echt ein Erlebnis. Auch wenn dort manche Bäume echt schnell wachsen und dann im Weg stehen....


----------



## Raoul Sous (8. August 2009)

Sind kurz entschlossen morgen da


----------



## Börnd (10. August 2009)

hi, weiss jemand ob man in dem gebiet, speziell am see grillen darf?


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (10. August 2009)

Hey,
Grillen ist an den Filthys und am See nicht erlaubt. Der Typ aus dem Metallcontainer meinte, dass vor ein paar Jahren mal ein Waldbrand deswegen ausgebrochen ist...


----------



## gobo (13. August 2009)

hi männer

klärt mich doch mal auf,ist es war das die filthytrails vor dem aus stehen??

grüchten zufolge soll da ein centerpark gebaut werden.und eine neue 

strecke soll dann von den jetzigen betreibern in der nähe von lüttich ent

stehen(da ist auch ein lift!!!!).

wäre super wenn sich einer der betreiber dazu äussern könnte,weil der rest

ist nur spekulation.

mfg


----------



## PacMan (13. August 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> klärt mich doch mal auf,ist es war das die filthytrails vor dem aus stehen??


Beim Lesen dieses Satzes habe ich gerade Kopfschmerzen bekommen. Vielleicht kann ich dies ein paar Leuten ersparen, indem ich den Satz noch mal hinschreibe:



			
				gobo's ghostwriter schrieb:
			
		

> Klärt mich doch mal auf: Ist es wahr, dass die FilthyTrails vor dem Aus stehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rollerhotte (13. August 2009)

tanke pfür diene corhecktur


----------



## PacMan (13. August 2009)

Kärn gehscheen!


----------



## Jule (13. August 2009)

pacman schrieb:


> _geändert von pacman (heute um 15:57 uhr) grund: Rechtschreibfehler korrigiert _


----------



## Raoul Sous (14. August 2009)

Es soll ja Leute geben die an Legasthenie leiden. Ich weiss, dass diese es ohnehin schwer haben und so mancher dämlicher Kommentar schonmal von weiterem Schreiben abhält. Bei sowas wird mir schlecht.
Es kann ja sein, dass er keiner ist, aber das sollte man doch erstmal rausfinden, oder etwas weniger herablassend verbessern 

Zum Thema: Ich denke kaum, dass da was abgerissen wird. Das ist mitten in einem Naturschutzgebiet und da gibt es andere Gegenden in denen ein Centerpark errichtet werden könnte.

Der Park bei Malmedy wird von Styles mitgebaut. Vielleicht kann er sich ja noch äussern. Er würde davon wissen 

Bis später!


----------



## rollerhotte (14. August 2009)

Raoul Sous schrieb:


> Es soll ja Leute geben die an Legasthenie leiden. Ich weiss, dass diese es ohnehin schwer haben und so mancher dämlicher Kommentar schonmal von weiterem Schreiben abhält. Bei sowas wird mir schlecht.
> Es kann ja sein, dass er keiner ist, aber das sollte man doch erstmal rausfinden, oder etwas weniger herablassend verbessern
> Bis später!



Hi Raoul,
da hast du sicher Recht, aber der Kommentar, auf den ich (wir) so herablassend geantwortet haben, wirkt auf mich nicht wie Legasthenie, sondern eher nach "quick and dirty"

Sei es drum - du hast Recht, mal sollte immer über der Gürtellinie und beim Thema bleiben!


----------



## PioneerPixel (14. August 2009)

Hi Filthy Trail Riders, 

bin vor kurzem auf die Filthys gestoßen und sehr interessiert an dem Park. 
Kommt man dort auch als Anfänger mit einem Super Enduro der 160mm Klasse auf seine Kosten ?


----------



## maxxmaxx (14. August 2009)

Hey,
ich war gestern zum zweiten mal mit meinem Lapierre Spicy (160mm) da und es macht wirklich richtig Spaß.
Leider waren die Nortshores nass, sodass man sie nicht richtig fahren konnte.
Aber wirklich super ist, dass für jede Schwierigkeitsstufe etwas dabei ist, die Drops sind dort in verschiedenen Größen nebeineinander. Genau so wie die Doubles (wo jetzt soetwas wie eine "Mini- Nortshores" zwischengebaut wurde, was es insbesondere für Anfänger viel einfacher macht) hintereinander.
Ich würd ja auch gerne Bilder posten aber die sind alle verwackelt-->eine DSLR muss her <---- zu teuer, wenn man ein Fahrrad unterhalten muss


----------



## maxxmaxx (14. August 2009)

Jetzt hätte ich die gleiche Frage wie PioneerPixel aber bezüglich Ovifat, wie sieht es da aus?
Wenn ich auf Filthy Trails bin, dann lass ich den großen Drop und das Roadgab aus, sonst sogut wie alles. Lohnt es sich für mich Ovifat mal zu besuchen, auf den Fotos sahen die Strecken nämlich schwieriger aus?


----------



## Raoul Sous (14. August 2009)

rollerhotte schrieb:


> Hi Raoul,
> da hast du sicher Recht, aber der Kommentar, auf den ich (wir) so herablassend geantwortet haben, wirkt auf mich nicht wie Legasthenie, sondern eher nach "quick and dirty"
> 
> Sei es drum - du hast Recht, mal sollte immer über der Gürtellinie und beim Thema bleiben!



Soll ja keine Welle sein - rheinische Schnauze halt


----------



## PioneerPixel (14. August 2009)

Danke MaxxMaxx für deinen Erfahrungsbericht. Evtl schau ich mir den Park morgen schon an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (14. August 2009)

Raoul Sous schrieb:


> Es soll ja Leute geben die an Legasthenie leiden. Ich weiss, dass diese es ohnehin schwer haben und so mancher dämlicher Kommentar schonmal von weiterem Schreiben abhält. Bei sowas wird mir schlecht.


Ja, sowas gibt's. Aber warum treffen die sich alle hier im Forum? 

Ok ok. Also wenn du, gobo, den Satz einfach nicht besser schreiben konntest, dann möchte ich mich bei dir entschuldigen.
(Ich würde ja auch nicht über einen Beitrag von z.B. stainlessstyles lästern.)

Aber falls das doch so ein "quick 'n' dirty" Beitrag war, dann möchte ich dir folgenden Rat geben: *Du* bist derjenige, der eine Frage an andere stellt. Also sollte es auch in *deinem* Interesse sein, dass andere verstehen, was du meinst. Daher gib dir bitte die gleiche Mühe bei deinen Beiträgen, wie du von den Antworten der Anderen erwartest.


----------



## Drakush (14. August 2009)

freunde was ist denn los?  sich über rechtschreibung zu streiten ist doch humbuck
ich glaube jeder wusste was gobo meinte.
sich darüber aufzuregen ist korinthenkackerei.(meine meinung will niemanden auf die füße treten) mir persönlich ist es egal ob was groß oder klein geschrieben wurde. solange man den inhalt versteht.

gebt euch die hand und seid freunde 


let´s rock


gruß darius


p.s.  sonntag jemand da??


----------



## PioneerPixel (14. August 2009)

rIcHtiG ist doch egal ob man mal nen komma oder die groß KLEIN schreibung vergisst.

Fährt morgen jemand in den Filthys rum ? Bin schwer am überlegen ob ich mich dort morgen als Anfänger versuchen sollte


----------



## Drakush (14. August 2009)

morgen nicht. aber wenn sonntag jemand da ist, komm ich auch.
allein hab ich irgendwie kein bock.


als anfänger kannst du ohne probleme hin.

gruß


----------



## kinschman (14. August 2009)

servus,
sind morgen mit ein paar leuten (auch tw. einsteigern ins "freeride-business") auf den filthy trails.
hoffen wir mal das die northshores bis dahin abgetrocknet sind und schönes wetter ist


----------



## PioneerPixel (14. August 2009)

Ich und mein weißes Canyon Torque werden morgen in Begleitung eines schwarzen Spezi Enduro Fahrers morgen sicher auch da sein.  

Wenn uns jemand erkennt einfach ansprechen  

Für uns als Einsteiger ist jeder geübte Fahrer bei dem man sich was abgucken kann gold wert


----------



## Raoul Sous (14. August 2009)

Von mir aus kann auch jeder schreiben wie er will. Den Beitrag von Gobo konnte ich auch ohne Verbesserung bestens verstehen. Für Antworten von mir brauchst du dir nicht mehr Mühe geben.

Lieb haben wir uns sowieso. Man kennst sich schliesslich  Da weiss der eine wie der andere am Rechner sitzt


----------



## gobo (14. August 2009)

da frag ich mich doch ob die leute keine anderen sorgen haben als meine rechtschreibung?!
ich hatte von einem freund gehört das da schluß sein soll und deswegen hab ich das hier mal reingesetzt.
würd mich freuen wenn das einer der betreiber mal klar stellen könnte ob
das nun geschichte ist oder nicht,wäre schade drum.

anstatt hier blöd zu labbern sollte die jenigen doch lieber rad fahren gehen oder zumindest was zum thema beisteuern.

mfg


----------



## Drakush (14. August 2009)

lassen wir das thema auf sich beruhen
schön das ihr euch kennt. sah nicht so aus, auf den ersten blick.

vielleicht trifft man sich mal vor ort.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (15. August 2009)

Drakush schrieb:


> lassen wir das thema auf sich beruhen


Einverstanden. Ich hab meine Meinung dargelegt. Wenn andere Leute eine andere Meinung haben, ist mir das Recht. Darf man sich nur nicht wundern, wenn die "Zusammenarbeit" nicht immer reibungslos funktioniert. 



> schön das ihr euch kennt. sah nicht so aus, auf den ersten blick.


Tun wir auch nicht. Also ich zumindest kenne keinen der "Diskussions-Teilnehmer", außer Raoul, persönlich. Aber macht ja nix.



> vielleicht trifft man sich mal vor ort.


Könnte sein. Ich bin heute mit Kinschman auch mal dort.


----------



## PioneerPixel (16. August 2009)

Das war ein wirklich cooler Samstag auf den Filthy Trails.

Hat mich gefreut, dass man sich dort getroffen hat und ihr auch ein paar Tipps gegeben habt ;-P  

Eure Fotos besonders von den Gaps heraus würden mich interessieren  


Wo fahrt ihr eigentlich sonst solche Manöver besonders hier im Raum MG ? 
Würde mich gern mal dranhängen um den ein oder anderen neuen Trail zu entdecken


----------



## PlanB (16. August 2009)

Ah, die Gladbacher... 



PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Wo fahrt ihr eigentlich sonst solche Manöver besonders hier im Raum MG ?
> Würde mich gern mal dranhängen um den ein oder anderen neuen Trail zu entdecken


Leider garnicht... :/ In MG siehts freeride-technisch sehr mau aus. Es gibt in der Nähe Frimmersdorf ne alte Halde, das sog. Indianertal, wo wir zu Anfangszeiten mit den Dirtbikes ein bisschen rumgehüpft sind. Monteklamott kennt ihr sicher, dann gibts bei Viersen noch ne kleine Dirtline. Und Biken am/im Braunkohleloch ist nicht gerne gesehen, außerdem ist fast immer der Bagger schneller... 

Also alles nicht so das wahre, besonders wenn man Aachen kennt. Aachen ist in der Hinsicht wirklich das Paradies. Also wenn ihr euch mal ne halbe Stunde in den Zug setzen wollt - wir spielen gerne den Guide für euch!


----------



## PioneerPixel (17. August 2009)

Also ohne das Bike ins Auto zu schieben sprich Feierabendrunde fahre ich immer die süchtelner Höhen nähe Viersen an. Dort wurde Ende letzten Jahres der Dirtpark auch vergrößert und is jetzt auch abgezäunt. In den süchtelner Höhen kann man ne schöne Enduro runde mit der ein oder anderen Freeridestelle fahren.   
Ansonsten kenne ich hier aber leider nichts tolles.

Auf dein Guideangebot komme ich gerne mal zurück - am besten wenn Basti und sein Spezi Enduro auch zeit haben  

Jetzt bin ich aber noch etwas verwirrt. Sagtest du nicht du kommst aus MG ? 


Da fällt mir noch eine Frage ein: Ihr fahrt ja hauptsächlich Freeride-Niveau sitzt dabei aber ehern auf Super-Enduros der 160mm Klasse. Kann man diese Bikes so sehr belasten ? Bei einigen Drops in den Filthy Trails hab ich mir schon ein wenig gedanken um mein neues Bike gemacht


----------



## Drakush (17. August 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Da fällt mir noch eine Frage ein: Ihr fahrt ja hauptsächlich Freeride-Niveau sitzt dabei aber ehern auf Super-Enduros der 160mm Klasse. Kann man diese Bikes so sehr belasten ? Bei einigen Drops in den Filthy Trails hab ich mir schon ein wenig gedanken um mein neues Bike gemacht




zum glück sagt der federweg nichts über die stabilität der rahmen aus.
ich persönlich fahre z.B. ein commencal mini dh mit 160mm.das ding ist unzerstörbar,genau wie ein sx-trail.die dinger halten mehr aus als sich manch einer traut.


gruß


----------



## PioneerPixel (17. August 2009)

Das der Federweg keine Aussage über die Stabilität macht ist klar. Aber ich denke mit meinem Torque ES welches als Super Enduro gehandelt wird sollte man den großen der 3 Drops in den Filthys vermeiden 

Dafür verwende ich das Super Enduro aber auch als Allrounder CC - Tour - Enduro - Freeride. Natürlich sind die Grenzen CC und Freeride mit Abstrichen zu genießen. 
Wenns mir in der Luft immer mehr Spaß macht kann ich ja immer noch ein Freeride dazuholen wo ich nicht so sehr auf die Klettereigenschaft achten muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (17. August 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Das der Federweg keine Aussage über die Stabilität macht ist klar. Aber ich denke mit meinem Torque ES welches als Super Enduro gehandelt wird sollte man den großen der 3 Drops in den Filthys vermeiden




dann mußt auch sagen das es dir um das eine bike geht. ich dachte das du allgemein die bikes dieser klasse meintest.egal falsch verstanden


----------



## PioneerPixel (17. August 2009)

Naja die Frage war auch ehern allgemein gestellt. 
Ihr kennt das ja sicher wenn man sein Bike neu hat will man es erstmal nicht überbelasten. Ich tüftel auch noch an dem Setup fürn Bikepark. Der Dämpfer war mit ca 17% Sag evtl. noch etwas zu prall. 

Laut Canyon ist das Torque ES jedenfalls Bikepark zugelassen und 1 Meter Dropps sollte kein Problem darstellen.  Für mich als Freeride-Einsteiger reicht das ja voll aus


----------



## PulpO (17. August 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> ...Laut Canyon ist das Torque ES jedenfalls Bikepark zugelassen und 1 Meter Dropps sollte kein Problem darstellen...



meine torque FR ist _filthy-drop-proof_.. also gut durchgetestet und fühlt sehr stabiel an. Ich weis aber nicht ob sich da in den rahmen viel tut in unterschied. Ich denke es sollte kein problem sein. Einfach immer schön in die landung landen


----------



## PlanB (17. August 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich aber noch etwas verwirrt. Sagtest du nicht du kommst aus MG ?


Ich sagte ich sei gebürtiger Gladbacher. 



PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Da fällt mir noch eine Frage ein: Ihr fahrt ja hauptsächlich Freeride-Niveau sitzt dabei aber ehern auf Super-Enduros der 160mm Klasse. Kann man diese Bikes so sehr belasten ? Bei einigen Drops in den Filthy Trails hab ich mir schon ein wenig gedanken um mein neues Bike gemacht


Mit dem Torque würd ich mir da garkeine Sorgen machen, der Rahmen ist ja quasi derselbe wie beim FR. Und auf den Rahmen kommt es in erster Linie an und bei gröberen Geschichten auch zunehmend auf die Fahrtechnik. Wenn das beides passt, dann langen 160 mm Federweg in meinen Augen für alles auf den Filthy Trails locker aus! Ist schliesslich nicht Winterberg.

Wir fahren halt hauptsächlich im Aachener Wald und erkämpfen uns alle Trails auf Achse, dafür sind stabil aufgebaute Enduros einfach ein guter Kompromiss. Mit nem echten Freerider ist man nach dreimal hochstrampeln einfach platt, und nen ganzen Tag immer denselben Trail hochschieben ist für uns keine Alternative. Klar, kann man mal machen, aber nicht auf Dauer.

Natürlich bin ich auch juckig auf ein reines Bikepark-Tool als Zweitbike. Das wär die perfekte Lösung. Ein Luxus, den ich mir hoffentlich nächstes Jahr gönnen kann.


----------



## PioneerPixel (17. August 2009)

PlanB schrieb:


> Ich sagte ich sei gebürtiger Gladbacher.



OK alle Klarheiten beseitigt 

Wenns mal zeitlich und wettermäßig passt hängen wir uns gerne mal bei euch in Aachen drann


----------



## Phileasson (22. August 2009)

Moin moin...

Weiss jetzt nicht, ob dass hier so hineingehört, aaaaber..
ööööhm.. ick und mein Gambler suchen als Noob Mitfahrer, bzw. Guide für die Filthy Trails... Und vllt. noch in Ac und Umgebung lockere Trails.


----------



## PioneerPixel (22. August 2009)

Die Filthy Trails sind so übersichtlich da brauchst du keien Guide =) 

In Aachen kenne ich mich leider nicht aus.

Aber fahr lieber direkt nach Winterberg. War heute dort und es war genial  

Es gibt 3 Strecken welche auch Einsteigerfreundlich sind.


----------



## Phileasson (22. August 2009)

Hmm.. okay.. Aber Filthy is fast umme Ecke.
Guide nicht grade, aber Eener der mitfährt.
Allein macht koa Schpass


----------



## schroeti (23. August 2009)

Phileasson schrieb:


> Hmm.. okay.. Aber Filthy is fast umme Ecke.
> Guide nicht grade, aber Eener der mitfährt.
> Allein macht koa Schpass




Alleine ist dort auch nicht sinnvoll, da man teilweise wirklich alleine dort ist und beim Unfall etwas auf Hilfe warten muss. Ich sag Dir das aus eigener Erfahrung    bei mir hat es 5 Minuten gebraucht, bis mich ein freundlicher Belgier aus meinem K.O. herausgeholt hat. Ich war zwar mit meinem Sohn da, aber der fuhr immer parallel eine Strecke runter und kam dann nach ca. 10 Minuten erst wieder hoch (hat unten auf mich gewartet). Und wenn mal was richtiges passieren sollte, ist jede Minute eh wertvoll. Zumal man dort nicht gerade nah beim Tor ist.



.


----------



## Phileasson (23. August 2009)

Klingt vernünftig..
Und da ich mich Bruchpilot auch gut kenne.
Also in diesem Sinne such ich auch leute, an die ich mich dranhängen kann, wenns genehm is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raoul Sous (25. August 2009)

Noch ein kleiner Anreiz


----------



## Drakush (25. August 2009)

so ists schön.


----------



## Lübke27 (25. August 2009)

Hab auch noch 2 Bildchen vom letzten WE.









Bisschen unscharf. Aber ich denke der Spaß kommt rüber...


----------



## Drakush (25. August 2009)

da ist ja alles grün......gott war ich lang nicht da 

auch cool


----------



## Phileasson (25. August 2009)

Boah.. 
Ich will mit ^^


----------



## tokessa (26. August 2009)

Sehr schön, da werd ich mich wohl nie rüber trauen


----------



## Gudyo (27. August 2009)

Wissen eure Mutties eigentlich was ihr da treibt?
Im Ernst, hat schon richtig Style wie ihr da durch den Park hämmert. Als bekennender Chicken Way Nutzer bleibt mir nur ein anerkennendes Staunen ob solcher Fahrkunst! 
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## Raoul Sous (27. August 2009)

Am ersten Oktober Wochenende ist das DH Rennen in Namur (bei Lüttich). Wenn du auf Action stehst, dann kommt doch da mal gucken. Da gibts einen wirklich dicken Sprung und noch einiges mehr an Action 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClA2JxQnN9w"]YouTube - DH Namur ( belgique ) [Nico Vink][/ame]


----------



## Totoxl (27. August 2009)

Der Weg nach Belgien lohnt sich wirklich. Das hochschieben ist schon schei$e, aber die Strecken sind echt gut gemacht, für alle was dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stainlessstyles (30. August 2009)

Hallo Riders,

Hier sind eure bilder von heute wieder zu finden.

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Sportlichen gruß

.S.


----------



## shoebird (2. September 2009)

hey, wie siehts denn aus wenn es regnet? die holzsachen sind dann nicht fahrbar klar, aber wie siehts mit dem rest aus? wir wollen am sonntag mit 8 leuten auftauchen.


----------



## Raoul Sous (2. September 2009)

Wir waren mal im Regen da und es ging mit dem Holz. Es ist größtenteils mit Draht präpariert und um Welten besser als in Winterberg. Dort ist das ja wie Schmierseife!


----------



## maxxmaxx (2. September 2009)

Es gibt zwar Stellen wo Draht drauf ist, aber es war trotzdem noch rutschig. Man kann es fahren aber wir haben es dann ausgelassen weil es uns doch etwas zu gefährlich war. Häng natürlich auch etwas vom fahrerischen Können ab.
Aber es gibt ja auch noch was anderes als Northshores  Also macht´s auch im Regen noch Spaß.


----------



## stainlessstyles (5. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Hier die bilder von heute

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Cheers,

.S.


----------



## shoebird (6. September 2009)

moers ist morgen (sonntag) ab ca. 11 uhr am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (6. September 2009)

Neuss auch


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. September 2009)

Mülheim geht jetzt ins Bett


----------



## Drakush (6. September 2009)

schlaf schön


----------



## stainlessstyles (6. September 2009)

Hallo Riders,

Es war wieder eine super schöne tag. Gutes wetter, viele leute und eine relaxe ambiance. Wass will mann noch mehr?

Hier sind eure bilder von heute:
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Tot ziens, Au revoir, Aufwiedersehn!!!

.S.


----------



## stainlessstyles (20. September 2009)

Hey Bikers,

Die bilder von 20-09-09

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

.S.


----------



## stainlessstyles (22. September 2009)

Hallo Riders

Freeridebike mieten? 

http://filthytrails.be/NEW/EN/NEWS/index.php?year=2009&page=1&id=18

Gruß

.S.


----------



## cubeltdracestol (7. Oktober 2009)

Bin grad nach Brüssel gezogen und wollte mal fragen was es in belgien den so an Bikeparks /dh oder freeridestrecken gibt?

Kenne bisher nur: Namur, Filthy Trails, ovifat bikepark.

Bitte um Ergenzunng!!

thx


----------



## Holger78 (8. Oktober 2009)

hier die ergänzung:

chaudfontaine (kann ich persönlich empfehlen), huy


----------



## Raoul Sous (8. Oktober 2009)

La Roche en Ardennes;
Malmedy;
Houvalize


----------



## maxxmaxx (21. Oktober 2009)

Hab ich richtig gelesen, dass die Trails zur Zeit nur bis 17:30 auf sind?

Is morgen jemand da?

greetz max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (21. Oktober 2009)

Wir warn letzten Sonntag dort und da hieß es bis 18 Uhr ist das Tor vorne offen  

Wer auch immer morgen Fährt - VIEL SPAß  

Ich würd sofort mitkommen wenn ich könnte


----------



## maxxmaxx (21. Oktober 2009)

Ok, solange uns niemand vertreibt. Zur Not kommen wir schon über das Tor. Meinst du das Tor direkt wenn man von Teer auf den Schotter fährt oder das an der Hütte wo kassiert wird?

Gruß Max


----------



## PioneerPixel (21. Oktober 2009)

Der Typ in der Hütte hat 18 Uhr gesagt und direkt auf dieses Tor gezeigt. Ich würds aber dennoch nicht drauf anlegen da es anscheinend eine Militärzone ist die auch gut bewacht wird.


----------



## Drakush (9. November 2009)

tach freunde. super tag gestern. coole bilder styls 

jemand hat noch ein bild von mir auf dem roadgap gemacht,als ich nofoot geflogen bin   kannst du das posten oder mir zukommen lassen?

dank und gruß


----------



## Totoxl (28. November 2009)

Wie lange kann man noch fahren? Macht der Park über Winter zu?


----------



## Drakush (28. November 2009)

der müsste offen sein. glaube bis 18 uhr


----------



## Tom Servo (9. Dezember 2009)

Ist um die Jahreszeit Wochenends noch genug los, dass man sich erlauben kann alleine zu kommen? Vonwegens gesehen zu werden, wenn man sich zerlegt hat. Sind die North Shores überhaupt befahrbar in dem nassen Wetter wie wir's momentan haben?


----------



## Bee Wilder (10. Dezember 2009)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Wie lange kann man noch fahren? Macht der Park über Winter zu?



hey, macht ihr mal wieder nen Ausflug?
dann meld dich beizeiten

greetz
Bee


----------



## Holger78 (10. Dezember 2009)

hey Mario!

mir wurde von dem typ am tor erzählt, daß man nicht allein aufs gelände gelassen würde wenn man nicht zumindest jemanden anrufen kann (sich verabredet hat), der sich grad aufm spot tummelt.

wie es in der praxis aussieht - keine ahnung.....

lieben gruß
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (10. Dezember 2009)

Somit kann ich meine spontanen Attacken ja knicken. Hab mich nur gewundert, weil in Ovifat frug auch keiner danach. Andererseits, da ist es ja auch relativ klein.

Falls einer dieses WE da ist, wär nicht schlecht zu wissen.

--edit: Naja, gucken, wenn ich bis Samstag den Swampthing hab, gurk ich vielleicht et Sonntags nochmal nach Malmedy.


----------



## acmatze (10. Dezember 2009)

ich kann holgers aussage bestätigen...


----------



## Holger78 (10. Dezember 2009)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Somit kann ich meine spontanen Attacken ja knicken. Hab mich nur gewundert, weil in Ovifat frug auch keiner danach. Andererseits, da ist es ja auch relativ klein.
> 
> Falls einer dieses WE da ist, wär nicht schlecht zu wissen.




in ovifat gibts immer jemanden der am lift steht - ganz in der nähe der strecke somit....
filthy trails? nee, ich nich..... wollt samstag nochmal mit dem pascal in aachen rocken gehen! lust? matze, wie schauts bei dir?


----------



## acmatze (10. Dezember 2009)

bin das we über bei meiner schwester in berlin. wird also nix bei mir...


----------



## Tom Servo (10. Dezember 2009)

Mal gucken, wenn BC mir den Reifen noch zeitig besorgt, lass ich mich vielleicht blicken. Habs vorige Tage versucht, war wie auf nackte Füsse Schlittschuh laufen.


----------



## Holger78 (10. Dezember 2009)

ok matze - viel spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inonoob (10. Dezember 2009)

Hey

Wir waren gestern da. Alles geil aber die North Shore sind UNFAHRBAR, das ist wie auf Schmierseife. War kein da war echt geil. Aber er wollte nur das wir zu zweit fahren allein geht es wohl nicht.

mfg Ino


----------



## inonoob (14. Dezember 2009)

hey

wer ist morgen auf filthy trail da ? wollen morgen hin fahren

mfg Ino


----------



## mkernbach (14. Dezember 2009)

hatten vor zu zweit ab samstag/sonntag für 1-2 tage hinzufahren..


----------



## Holger78 (14. Dezember 2009)

@styles
ik wil geen 'schleichwerbung' voor een ander spot maken hoor...

sonntags gibts in beverce bei malmedy nen lift für nen astreinen fourcross und nen netten freeride. vielleicht als nette draufgabe für ein gelungenes we!


----------



## mkernbach (15. Dezember 2009)

inonoob schrieb:


> hey
> 
> wer ist morgen auf filthy trail da ? wollen morgen hin fahren
> 
> mfg Ino



... und wart ihr da..?


----------



## inonoob (16. Dezember 2009)

hey

mein reifen Händler hat mir meine Winter reifen für denn Bulli nicht geliefert also konnten wir  net dahin fahren . 

mfg Flo


----------



## mkernbach (20. Dezember 2009)

waren vorhin kurz vor ort, aber durften nicht auf die trails.. hoffentlich klappts morgen


----------



## cubeltdracestol (20. Dezember 2009)

ja kein wunder liegt ja auch Schnee und schneit (zumindest in Brüssel)


----------



## mkernbach (20. Dezember 2009)

ach was, schnee ist doch ok. nur das es schneit nervt ;-)


----------



## mkernbach (20. Dezember 2009)

so schlimm ists doch auch nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubeltdracestol (20. Dezember 2009)

ja also bei mir schneits jetzt schon den ganzen tag


----------



## kinschman (23. Dezember 2009)

moin,
wir sind heut mal fürn quickie dort 
wer noch ??

...hoffentlich ist überhaupt offen ??!!




edit:
tjaaa, schade schade....waren so gegen 11:00 da....aber bei gut 5cm eisdicke war es verständlich das die trails geschlossen waren.
naja, auf ein neues in 2010


----------



## stainlessstyles (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo Bikefreunden,

Der schnee is ganz weg und die trails sind wieder gut zu fahren. Wir sind langzam angefangen mit das ausbreiten von ein neue strecke. Auch wird alles in der zukunft unterhalten (landungen/anleger/sprungen etc etc)

Hier sind die erste bilder von dieses jahr die ich gemacht hab:
Beste, 

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/ 

Sportlichen gruß,

.S.


----------



## Drakush (5. Februar 2010)

sauber styles  

werden dich am sonntag mal besuchen kommen.
bis jetzt zu viert. hoffe man sieht sich.


gruß


----------



## stainlessstyles (6. Februar 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> sauber styles
> 
> werden dich am sonntag mal besuchen kommen.
> bis jetzt zu viert. hoffe man sieht sich.
> ...


 
Hey Drakush,

Morgen bin ich auch wieder dahr. Wir sehn uns sicher!!!

Hier die bilder von heute: http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Sportlichen gruß

.S.


----------



## Tom Servo (6. Februar 2010)

Da du den Thread wieder liest: Kann man am Wochenende auch alleine kommen, da ja dann sowieso andere Leute da sind?


----------



## stainlessstyles (7. Februar 2010)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Da du den Thread wieder liest: Kann man am Wochenende auch alleine kommen, da ja dann sowieso andere Leute da sind?


 

Hallo Tom,

Im wochenende ist es 'sicher' das noch andere leute dahr sind. Nur mit schnee oder viel regen ist der 'chance' großer das keine fahrer kommen.

So, allein kommen im wochenende soll kein 'problem' sein.

Gruß,

.S.


----------



## stainlessstyles (7. Februar 2010)

Hier ist noch ein short video von der neue trail (unde construction)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/121515/


Cheers,

.S.


----------



## Drakush (7. Februar 2010)

der trail des bösen   das ist der an dem ich mir die schulter zerschossen hab  
   bis später leute 

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hike (7. Februar 2010)

naja, "neu" ist der Trail aus dem Video aber nicht, oder?
der war doch schon letzten sommer da?!

Gruss Hike


----------



## stainlessstyles (7. Februar 2010)

Hike schrieb:


> naja, "neu" ist der Trail aus dem Video aber nicht, oder?
> der war doch schon letzten sommer da?!
> 
> Gruss Hike


 
Hallo Hike,

Genau, aber der trail war nur 'rohbau'. Dahr werden in der zukunft weiter an gearbeitet!

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Hier sind die bilder von heute:
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Gruß,

.S.


----------



## stainlessstyles (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo Bikers,

Die bilder von heute!!!
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Gruß und bis die nachsten mal!!!

.S.


----------



## stainlessstyles (22. Februar 2010)

Gutentag Riders

Der neue sprung in der 'neue' trail is fahrbar aber noch nicht ganz fertig. In kurze zeit wird der trail langer gemacht und noch mit mehr obstakels bebaut.
Auf diesen moment seht der sprung zo aus
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/

Gruß

.S.


----------



## Drakush (22. Februar 2010)

das ding sieht verdammt gut aus 


bis zum nächsten mal....


----------



## tokessa (23. Februar 2010)

Nix für mich  aber ich muß da auch bald mal wieder hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (23. Februar 2010)

Ich fänds gut wenn man die Kante der Landung noch etwas "entschärfen" würde, dass wenn man mim Hinterrad zur kurz ist, nicht dran kleben bleibt. Ansonsten siehts sehr geil aus 

Edit: I hope you undestood what I mean otherwise I´ll try to explain in english or dutch.


----------



## stainlessstyles (23. Februar 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Ich fänds gut wenn man die Kante der Landung noch etwas "entschärfen" würde, dass wenn man mim Hinterrad zur kurz ist, nicht dran kleben bleibt. Ansonsten siehts sehr geil aus
> 
> Edit: I hope you undestood what I mean otherwise I´ll try to explain in english or dutch.


 
Hallo Maxxmaxx,

Dahr kommt nocht etwas zwisschen zu liegen. 

Vieliecht is der sprung im wochenende ganz fertig.

Gruß,

.S.


----------



## maxxmaxx (23. Februar 2010)

Super, dieses Wochenende schaff ich es leider nicht, aber demnächst werde ich bestimmt nochmal vorbei schauen 


Greetz Max


----------



## cubeltdracestol (23. Februar 2010)

IS das nicht alles noch zu matschig? regenet ja jetzt schon die ganze letzte Woche zu mindest in Bxxl naja mal schaun also bei mir gehts dieses Wochenende mal nach Namur


----------



## hellvis (27. Februar 2010)

cubeltdracestol schrieb:


> IS das nicht alles noch zu matschig? regenet ja jetzt schon die ganze letzte Woche zu mindest in Bxxl naja mal schaun also bei mir gehts dieses Wochenende mal nach Namur



also meine erfahrungen vom letzten jahr sind das das der boden sehr sandig und locker ist, dadurch das wasser gut abfließt. matschlöcher hab ich da garnicht in erinnerung. ließ sich auch bei regen immer gut fahren.

grüße
max


----------



## stainlessstyles (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo Bikefreunden,

Heute ist der neue sprung fur das erste mal getestet. Dahr waren kein fahrer weil das wetter ganz slecht wahr, aber ich hatte meine bike bei mir und hab den sprung getestet. Es ist 5 meter, aber dahr kommt noch etwas zwisschen zu liegen.
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/124697/
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/124696/

Und die bilder von letzten samstag:
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/ 


Gruß,

.S.


----------



## PlanB (28. Februar 2010)

Und das bei dem Sturm... Wie sich die Bäume biegen!  Das hat uns heute von einem Besuch abgehalten. Vielleicht nächste Woche wieder...


----------



## j0ker_mtb (2. März 2010)

Etwas windig aber sonst siehts echt fluffig aus wie der rest von Filthy Trails.

---

A little bit windy but otherwise it looks really fluffy like the rest of Filthy Trails.


----------



## Drakush (6. März 2010)

sind morgen am start.-

gruß darius


----------



## stainlessstyles (7. März 2010)

Hier sind die bilder von gestern. Auch von der neue sprung! War gut getestet gestern. Vieleicht bin ich heute nicht dahr! Baby kommt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Gruß und viel spaß,

Styles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (7. März 2010)

DANN SAG ICH DOCH HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hoffe es wird gesung!!  ALLES GUTE AN KIND UND FRAU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stainlessstyles (7. März 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> DANN SAG ICH DOCH HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hoffe es wird gesung!! ALLES GUTE AN KIND UND FRAU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Hey Darius,

Danke fur die comment! Meine frau hat noch immer 'weeen' Hoffe die kleine kommt in die nacht.

Trotzdem war es ein schöne tag heute auf der filthy trails. Hier sind wieder eure bilder

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Gruß

.S.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (7. März 2010)

danke war heute echt super da


----------



## Drakush (8. März 2010)

war ein tolles wetter und ein super tag.
video mach ich heute abend mal fertig.

gruß und bis zum nächsten mal 

darius 


P.S. IST SIE SCHON DA???


----------



## stainlessstyles (10. März 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> war ein tolles wetter und ein super tag.
> video mach ich heute abend mal fertig.
> 
> gruß und bis zum nächsten mal
> ...


 
Hallo Darius,

YES, sie ist dahr!!! Was ist das schön zu erfahren!

Wir sehn uns spater wieder.

Gruß,

Styles


----------



## acmatze (10. März 2010)

congratulations...


----------



## Drakush (11. März 2010)

GEIL!!!!!!!!  Alles gute euch allen. Da erheb ich jetzt das Glas.  

bis bald


----------



## Totoxl (12. März 2010)

Wie sieht es in Belgien aus? Schnee getaut? Wie soll das Wetter am WE werden?

Fragen über Fragen, aber egal, kommen das WE sowieso.


----------



## stainlessstyles (15. März 2010)

acmatze schrieb:


> congratulations...


 
Danke!!!


Update: 

Heute sind auf de filthy trails etwas landungen angepast und dahr ist neue gravel auf die landungen. In die nachtsten wochen wird das mit alle landungen gemacht.

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/

Gruß,

.S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (15. März 2010)

Werden die Landungen in der Dropzone auch erweitert?
Besonders die Landung vom großen ist ja schon ziemlich kurz...

Gruß, Phil


----------



## Drakush (16. März 2010)

nein. nicht ändern bitte


----------



## tokessa (16. März 2010)

Wieso kurz Phil ? Hast doch den ganzen hang als landezone oder meinst du nen anderen drop als den ganz oben ?


----------



## maxxmaxx (16. März 2010)

Ich versteh dein Problem auch nicht, du hast den ganzen Hang zum landen...


----------



## Drakush (16. März 2010)

das ist so nicht ganz richtig. in die eigentliche landung passt gerande mal das bike.
man kann zwar den hang nutzen,knallt aber mehr als wenn man den kleinen hügel trifft.
mit nem starren bike sollte man nicht im hang landen


----------



## Drakush (16. März 2010)

phil meint den kleinen hügel. besseres bild hab ich grad nicht zur hand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (16. März 2010)

Ich find den eigtl. gut so, ansonsten wäre die Landung etwas zu weit weg für einige die nicht so weit springen, wie ich zum Bleistift.


----------



## tokessa (16. März 2010)

Seh ich auch so sonst greif ich den nie an


----------



## Drakush (16. März 2010)

es sieht schlimmer als als es ist. 3 mal springen.geschwindigkeit merken und feddisch is.


----------



## maxxmaxx (16. März 2010)

Ja, dann hat man die richtige Geschwindigkeit, aber beim 4. mal bin ich trotzdem nicht weitergekommen als vorher. Außerdem muss man erstmal die richtige Geschwindigkeit kennen, wenn man zu langsam ist und die Landung noch weiter weg ist, dann...

@ Drakush: Sehr schöne Videos über die Trails, die du in deinem Album hast


----------



## tokessa (16. März 2010)

Bei so was ist es am besten einem ders kann hinterher zu fahren, aber ich muß dazu erst noch das kopfkino ausschalten


----------



## Drakush (16. März 2010)

kopfkino   mit dem hinterher fahren ist ganz ok. nur wenn der vorderman nen fehler macht,haben beide was davon  

weit springen ist auch nicht richtig. wenn du mit dem vorderrad in den landehügel gleitest hast du es richtig gemacht. wenn es das hintere ist, bist du nen tick zu schnell.

von oben rollen lassen.dann sollte es passen.

danke max.


----------



## tokessa (16. März 2010)

Lol, stimmt aber mein vordermann macht keine fehler


----------



## Drakush (16. März 2010)

auch der macht mal welche   nobody is perfect.


----------



## tokessa (16. März 2010)

Der hat mich doch wohl nicht belogen  Hast schon recht


----------



## Drakush (16. März 2010)

das ist aber schon der richtige man dafür  
hatte zwar persönlich noch nicht das vergnügen.sollte aber demnächst klappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (16. März 2010)

Da isser  Wir sollten uns auf jeden fall mal treffen


----------



## maxxmaxx (16. März 2010)

Also ich kann das mit dem hinterherfahren nur empfehlen, aber auf eine etwas andere Art.
Ich hab mich an einen drangehangen, der den schon gemacht hatte, der ist ihn dann gesprungen und ich kurz vorm Drop links abgebogen, dann hat man ungefähr ein Gefühl dafür wie schnell man sein muss. Allerdings sollte man das Abdrücken trotzdem nicht vergessen.
Ich find schon, dass man mim HR in der Landung aufkommen sollte, bei der Landung ist es zwar nicht so schlimm, aber andere Landungen verzeihen das nicht, wenn man zu kurz kommt.


----------



## Drakush (16. März 2010)

machen wa auch. das bild ist klasse.hab das mal von vorn


----------



## tokessa (16. März 2010)

Sehr schön, ich hab meine probleme mit dem kicker davor, verlier zu viel geschwindigkeit. Aber üben üben üben


----------



## Drakush (16. März 2010)

der kickt schon ganz gut. es ist auch nicht einfach die richtige geschwindigkeit zu finden.vorallem hab ich immer angst über das holz hinweg zu fliegen


----------



## Phil DeLonge (16. März 2010)

naja drops sind eh nicht so meine spezialität....hab bis jetzt nur den ganz kleinen beim arsten mal nach dem anrollen genommen, und bin im hang eingeschlagen. dann hab ich dreimal den mitleren gemacht und bin auch jedes mal völlig eingeschlagen und konnte mich grade noch halten...gut ich war vllt auch ziemlich schnell unterwegs

ich muss da eh bald wieder hin, find die location einfach geil und genau mein ding vom schwierigkeitsgrad her.

@tokki: der "mirsch-in-shorts" day, ich habs im kalender angestrichen


----------



## tokessa (17. März 2010)

Ja ist schon selten  Bin auch begeistert von dem spot, auch nicht sooo viel zu schieben


----------



## Drakush (17. März 2010)

hast du schlafstörungen kumpel  5:43 ist ja noch mitten in der nacht


----------



## tokessa (17. März 2010)

Arbeit arbeit nix als arbeit, aber mit internet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (17. März 2010)

bis zum morgen oder ab morgens?


----------



## tokessa (17. März 2010)

Ab


----------



## Tomek (17. März 2010)

Hallo!
Hat jemand vor am Samstag auf den Trails unterwegs zu sein?Würde auch gern nur leider bin ich bisher alleine!
Würde auch idealerweise eine Mitfahrgelegenheit aus dem raum Duisburg anbieten........
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MirSch (17. März 2010)

ich hätte bock. muss mal mit meinen leuten quatschen...


----------



## Tomek (17. März 2010)

Cool würde mich freuen!Hoffe das geht klar das ich noch ein "Greenhorn" bin was DH,Sprünge,etc. angeht.......
Fahrgemeinschaft?
Ich schau morgen Abend nochmal hier rein!
Gruß Thomas


----------



## tokessa (18. März 2010)

Würd ja so gerne mal wieder fahren, wetter soll aber sehr bescheiden werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stainlessstyles (18. März 2010)

Trailupdate:

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/
Landung von o.a das roadgap ist höher,langer und breiter.

Bis schnell!!!

.S.


----------



## Tom Servo (19. März 2010)

So wie die Landung jetzt ist, würd ich den Sprung wahrscheinlich auch probieren. Hoffentlich ist nächsten Samstag schönes Wetter, dann kommt unser Trupp auch mal.


----------



## stainlessstyles (19. März 2010)

Hallo Bikefreunden,

Bilder von heute 19-03-10

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Ciao,

.S.


----------



## stainlessstyles (20. März 2010)

Bilder von Heute 20-03-10

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Bis später!!!

.S.


----------



## stainlessstyles (21. März 2010)

Gutentag,

Heute wahr das wetter slecht aber trotzdem haben die fahrer viel spaß gehabt.

Wie gewönlich, die bilder: 
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Hertzlichen gruß,

.S.


----------



## Drakush (22. März 2010)

kommen morgen mal rum. vielleicht ist ja noch jemand da.

gruß


----------



## stainlessstyles (22. März 2010)

Hallo,

Die andere bilder von gestern stehn auch online!!!

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/ 

Trailupdate: 

Der tablesprung nach den roadgap ist angepast. Jetzt ist er 8 mtr lang!!! Der absprung wird auch noch an gearbeitet.
Check die bilder: 

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/ 


.S.


----------



## Drakush (24. März 2010)

waren gestern da.ganzer park für 2 mann.hammer  
die neuen sachen sind super styles  doch die 8m werden nicht so einfach.bin immer nur mit dem vorderrad bis zur landung gekommen
nach dem roadgap muß man noch ordentlich treten um drüber zu kommen 
neues video gibts auch falls es jemanden interessiert  

gruß bis bald


----------



## acmatze (24. März 2010)

moinmoin,
wir kommen morgen gegen mittag mal mit drei, vier leuten vorbei...


----------



## stainlessstyles (24. März 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> waren gestern da.ganzer park für 2 mann.hammer
> die neuen sachen sind super styles  doch die 8m werden nicht so einfach.bin immer nur mit dem vorderrad bis zur landung gekommen
> nach dem roadgap muß man noch ordentlich treten um drüber zu kommen
> neues video gibts auch falls es jemanden interessiert
> ...


 
Hey Darius,

Der absprung von der table wird noch ändert!  Dann ist der vieleicht besser zu schaffen. Muss auch nicht zu einfach sein

Cheers,

Styles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (25. März 2010)

stainlessstyles schrieb:


> Muss auch nicht zu einfach sein




so seh ich das auch


----------



## tokessa (25. März 2010)

Lol, ich nicht


----------



## maxxmaxx (25. März 2010)

Gerade bei der Art wie der Sprung aufgebaut ist, finde ich das gut, dass es nicht einfach ist. Dann haben die die richtig gut fahren auch was, wo sie sich dran probieren können und die anderen haben kein eigtl. kein Problem wenn se zu kurz sind.


----------



## Drakush (25. März 2010)

max


----------



## tokessa (25. März 2010)

Ich werde kommen, sehen und versagen


----------



## maxxmaxx (25. März 2010)

Macht ja nix, ich wahrscheinlich auch, aber was solls


----------



## tokessa (25. März 2010)

Stimmt hauptsache spaß


----------



## Drakush (25. März 2010)

wieso versagen man hat es probiert,es hat nicht geklappt und man probiert nochmal  wie ihr schon sagt,der spaß zählt und die zeit mit guten leuten


----------



## stainlessstyles (25. März 2010)

Ooooh Heute wahr es wieder sehr schönes wetter! Diesen morgen ist der absprung re-shaped.

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/

Die fahrer von heute haben das table auch geschaft nach probieren und probieren. Ist nicht fur jeden fahrer zu 'clearen'.

Neue challange fur euch in der zukunft

Fotootjesssss:
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Groeten!

.S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (26. März 2010)

jetzt passt es


----------



## modul17 (27. März 2010)

stainlessstyles schrieb:


> Ooooh Heute wahr es wieder sehr schönes wetter! Diesen morgen ist der absprung re-shaped.
> 
> http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/
> 
> ...



Hallo Styles 
@alle die lesen(den Namen hatt er verdient und der ist da auch Programm)
Das waren wir die den Table klar gemacht haben!!! Sehr schön gebaut wie der rest auch, merkt man einfach das da ein Künstler am werk war Und das kleine Steinfeld Herzallerliebst mach weiter so bitte. Da macht sogar das schieben Spass.
Überhaupt ists sehr schön bei Dir im Wald und wir kommen wieder, dann werden wir auch mehr sein, und länger bleiben, und Zelten wenns geht an einem deiner Seen.
Styles.. auf meiner Liste der coolsten Typen für 2010  bist Du der 1ste bis jetzt.
@ Aachen Kombo Danke für die Kippen.

bis dahin


----------



## acmatze (27. März 2010)

@modul17: jo, gern geschehen. war echt n cooler Tag. Fotos gibts in meinem Album...
Bis denne


----------



## torbenrider (27. März 2010)

@modul17:

yo war ein top Tag in Belgien....sagt ma bescheid wenn ihr wieder fahren geht......

greetz


----------



## Tom Servo (27. März 2010)

Waren heute auch da. Coole Ecke. Könnte trotzdem en Lift vertragen


----------



## pratt (27. März 2010)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Waren heute auch da. Coole Ecke. Könnte trotzdem en Lift vertragen



Du musst nur mehr Touren (mit) fahren.

Doch war ganz nett dort, auf engen Raum war für jeden etwas dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stainlessstyles (27. März 2010)

modul17 schrieb:


> Hallo Styles
> @alle die lesen(den Namen hatt er verdient und der ist da auch Programm)
> Das waren wir die den Table klar gemacht haben!!! Sehr schön gebaut wie der rest auch, merkt man einfach das da ein Künstler am werk war Und das kleine Steinfeld Herzallerliebst mach weiter so bitte. Da macht sogar das schieben Spass.
> Überhaupt ists sehr schön bei Dir im Wald und wir kommen wieder, dann werden wir auch mehr sein, und länger bleiben, und Zelten wenns geht an einem deiner Seen.
> ...


 
Hallo Modul17,

Danke fur diesen comment! Schön zu hören dass sie spaß hatten. Noch immer bist du die erste die der table ganz geschaft hat Vieleicht morgen mehr fahrer die probieren sollen, gleich wie heute! (wenn ich dahr wahr heute, bis 15.00uhr ungefähr hat noch nemand der table geschaft)

Wir sollen uns bestimmt wieder sehn auf der trails!!!

Hier sind die bilder von heute:
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Sportlichen gruß,

Au revoir, tot ziens, auf wiedersehn!

.S.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (28. März 2010)

yo modul17, sag mal bescheid wenn ihr wieder am start seid! schönen gruß aus aachen, alex


----------



## stainlessstyles (29. März 2010)

Bonjour!

Ein bisschen spät aber hier sind die bilder von gestern
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Cheers,

.S.


----------



## acmatze (31. März 2010)

moinmoin,
also wir kommen am Freitag mal wieder vorbei, wenns Wetter einigermaßen passt.


----------



## Drakush (1. April 2010)

komm auch und bring noch ein paar verrückte mit


----------



## stainlessstyles (2. April 2010)

Hallo Bikefreunden,

Heute wahren viele fahrer (99% Deutsche) zu finden in Filthy Trails. Es war ein super schöne tag mit gute ambiance und spaß!

Neue 'coole' leute kennen gelernt heute! Hier finden sie wieder eure bilder:

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Bis nächsten mal!

Tot ziens, auf wiedersehn, au revoir!

.S.


----------



## torbenrider (2. April 2010)

Danke für die Bilder stylzzzzzz.....

war ein top Tah heute.....hat supa Spaß gemacht!!!!!!

..............Weiter so.....................................


----------



## j0ker_mtb (2. April 2010)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen

Bis nächstes Mal


----------



## LaRRes87 (2. April 2010)

Danke für die geile Strecke 
Hat richtig gerockt heute!!!


----------



## Tomek (2. April 2010)

Halöle,
wir waren heute auf den Filthy Trails unterwegs.Hat tierisch Spaß gemacht und es war bestimmt nicht das letzte mal das wir da waren.......
Danke an stainlessstyles für die Fotos!!!
Bis zum nächsten mal
Tomek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (2. April 2010)

Ja servus! 


Waren heute auch das erste mal auf den trails und hat uns echt gut gefallen
waren zwar glaub ich die einzigen mit Hardtails da außer dem jungen kranken Mann der alles mim BMX gerockt hat aber war echt super spaßig und alle leute waren auch super nett drauf! 

Werden aufjedenfall wiederkommen... ach ja ich glaub irgendwer wollte nochn video von der Northshore aktion haben...also schreib mal hier rein wer das war 

lg
martin

edit: so habs noch hochgeladen bekommen...hier der northshore drop reverse.... [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCwrv--xi8c"]YouTube- Filthy Trails Belgium northshore drop[/nomedia] (danke an alle Mutmacher  )


----------



## Drakush (3. April 2010)

sehr geil 

der park sollte immer so voll sein.super tag und super leute!

ich würde nicht sagen das der junge mann krank ist. einfach nur ein freak der es drauf hat 

nächstes mal sind mehr HT da  


bis bald und gruß


----------



## HeavyMG (3. April 2010)

der park ist echt cool! dank an den erbauer!
das stainlessstyles so viele fotos macht und direkt online stellt ist luxus!
hier ein kurzes video von gestern http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5493

vielen dank und bis bald!


----------



## trialsrider (3. April 2010)

jo heavymg sehr cooles video! besonders roadgap im train zu springen und so finde ich schon nice. Auch sehr flüßig und fein gefahren.  also daumen hoch! 

Wasn das für ne Helmcam? und was kostet wollte mir auch mal wieder eine zulegen...


----------



## HeavyMG (3. April 2010)

das is mit ner gopro hero 5 wide gedreht!
hab mir bei ebay für 119 euro das set hier geholt!
http://cgi.ebay.de/GoPro-HERO-5-WID...mcorder_Digitalkameras_PM?hash=item19ba993227
da kamen wohl noch mal 35 euro für den rollbar mount hinzu...
da is ein verstellbarer arm bei für die montage seitlich am helm und ne rohrhalterung für´s bike!
die quali is nich die beste... aber 350 euro für ne gopro hd oder contour hd war mir zu teuer!


----------



## rigger (3. April 2010)

Hi 
Wir werden am Montag auch bei den Filthys aufschlagen.

Ich wollte fragen welche trails ihr mir als Noob mit Pike HT empfehlen könnt, habs noch nicht so mit sprüngen und so.

Gruß


----------



## Phil DeLonge (3. April 2010)

also mitm hardtail würde ich die großen drops auslassen und die gap line.

ansonsten kann man da alles auch locker mit hardtail fahren  

guck dir aber lieber alles selbst and u wirst am besten wissen was du dir zutraust und was nicht


----------



## Drakush (4. April 2010)

mit nem HT würd ich nix auslassen 

kannst alles umfahren


----------



## Korfu (4. April 2010)

Morgen,
Wir waren gestern auch das erste Mal da und ich muss es sagen es macht super viel Spaß dort zu fahren.
Wetter war Traumhaft, wenn man auf Regen und Matsch steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (4. April 2010)

Wer wäre denn Montag also morgen alles am start?
Und weiss einer wie das Wetter da werden soll bzw
wohnt in der nähe und kann es einschätzen weil dem Wetterbericht
vertrau ich momentan mal garnicht.


----------



## tokessa (4. April 2010)

Wenns kein erdbeben gibt kommen wir mit ner ganzen horde


----------



## JOHN-DOE (4. April 2010)

Der Pott rückt mit 10 Leuten in Maasmechelen ein


----------



## torbenrider (4. April 2010)

Hellau,

für die die es am Freitag gesehen haben: dicke Prellung am Rücken und Muskel in der Schulter angerissen............sch................ssssssss.............eeeeeeeeeeee

jetzt kommt das gute Wetter.....

dank an die Ersthelfer die mein Radel untersucht haben ;-)


----------



## tokessa (4. April 2010)

Danke für die motivation  Gute besserung


----------



## trialsrider (4. April 2010)

JO wetter morgen sieht ja echt gut aus!


weiß einer ob man momentan im slopestly in winterberg fahren kann?
ist ja noch ne alternative sonst...oder ist der irgendwie dicht...
also ich weiß das keine lifte fahren und so...aber slopestyle müsste ja gehen oder? hmm auf filthy hab ich aber auch bock ach ******** ist dat schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schroeti (4. April 2010)

Also, wir kommen wohl am Dienstag nach Belgien. Morgen muss ich noch mein Bike zusammen schrauben. Wollte ja mal dort ohne Crash fahren, hab ich mir vorgenommen.  

Auf jeden Fall machen wir Fotos. Bringe mal mein Blitzgerödel mit. 

cu
Schroeti


----------



## Drakush (5. April 2010)

war mal wieder sehr geil heute 
danke an alle die für super stimmung gesorgt haben.

bis bald


----------



## rigger (5. April 2010)

Jo ich fand es heute auch echt Genial!! Für mich als Anfänger. 

Die großen Gaps hab ich augelassen und han mich erstmal auf den 1 klewinen sprung oben konzentriert und die beiden kleinen danach, auch ein paar Northshores mitgenommen und das Teil hinter dem Dicken Roadgap:


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. April 2010)

jawoll, Filthy Trails rockt 

und super nette entspannte Leute vor Ort 

An den jungen Mann mit dem Verdacht auf Leberriss noch mal alles Gute von hier, wäre schön von Dir zu hören wenn es wieder besser geht


----------



## stainlessstyles (5. April 2010)

Hallo Bikers,

Genau, so wahr es! Ein super relaxten Tag mit viel frohe Luete. Heute sehr viel bilder geschossen, denke ungefär 230 stück. Das wird suchen, aber dahr sind schöne dabei.

Trotzdem schade von der fahrer der sich verletzt hat! Wunsche ihn auch viel besserschaft und höre auch gern wie es met ihn geht wenn jemand etwas mehr weist uber ihn! 

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Bis die Tage,

.S.


----------



## MirSch (6. April 2010)

War ein sehr spaßiger Tag gestern. 
Gutes Wetter, coole Leute, nice Trails! Bilder sind gut geworden Styles!
Gute Besserung an den Bruchpiloten!!!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. April 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Wenns kein erdbeben gibt kommen wir mit ner ganzen horde



und wo war das Epizentrum?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (6. April 2010)

ja tokki was war los?


----------



## Drakush (6. April 2010)

das würd mich jetzt aber auch brennend interessieren

freu mich auf die bilder von john,das video von mirsch und die nächste session mit euch


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (6. April 2010)

super tag gehabt heute, alles perfekt! 
was nicht so cool war ist dass viele kids ohne helm da waren, ist zwar nix passiert aber vielleicht sollte der herr am tor da mal mit drauf achten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (6. April 2010)

torbenrider schrieb:


> Hellau,
> 
> für die die es am Freitag gesehen haben: dicke Prellung am Rücken und Muskel in der Schulter angerissen............sch................ssssssss.............eeeeeeeeeeee


Auha.
Gute Besserung von Hopi und mir.

Und nochmal vielen Dank für's das ungewöhnliche "über den Double ziehen" mit Abzweig.

War ein schöner Saisonauftakt am Freitag.


----------



## trialsrider (7. April 2010)

Jo wir waren auch Montag dagewesen, war ein Hammer Tag da waren viele coole Belgier die im Train den Roadgap gesprungen sind und dank der netten Leute (ich denke auch hier ausm Forum) bin ich dann auch noch den Roadgap gesprungen (Der Baumarkt Radler war schuld)  vlt erinnern sich welche .... 

War ein Hammer Tag und man kann alles auch sehr gut mim Hardtail springen!
ich denke wir sind Sonntag wieder da 


P.s: ach ja und danke für die vielen fotos echt geil!


----------



## Drakush (7. April 2010)

der typ mir dem baumarktrad  ich hätte angst das mir das zeug unterm arsch weg bricht.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (7. April 2010)

Darius, kannste dich noch an den Typen mit dem cc-fully erinnern der immer im roadgap eingeschlagen ist und meinte es sei nur ein lackplatzer?


----------



## MirSch (7. April 2010)

Erste Testfahrt mit neuer Helmcam. Die Perspektive und Einstellungen werden in Zukunft noch optimiert. An meiner Fahrtechnik muss ich im Laufe der Saison auch noch ne Runde feilen...


@Drakush: Hat richtig viel Bock gemacht der Tag! Rock on!!!


----------



## Drakush (7. April 2010)

ja phil der war hart drauf 


ein kleinen ticken höcher und es passt. man sind wir langsam 
du feilst nicht an deiner technik,dann komm ich nicht mehr hinterher  

hat mir auch sehr viel spass gemacht rentnertrain rokken war ein riesen spaß.freu mich aufs nächste mal

gruß


----------



## MirSch (7. April 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> rentnertrain


----------



## schroeti (7. April 2010)

Alex und ich waren auch gestern da.... war ein cooler Tag. Fotos folgen. Muss mal sehen, ob der Styles bei sich einen Guestzugang zum Hochladen hat. 

Mirko: wenn ihr das nächste Mal fahrt, sag Bescheid. Evtl. sind wir am nächsten WoEnde wieder dort. 

cu
Dirk


----------



## Hike (7. April 2010)

@ Trailsrider: jop der Baumarkt kracher war echt deprimierend 

sind wahrscheinlich Samstag wieder vor Ort!

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirSch (7. April 2010)

schroeti schrieb:


> Mirko: wenn ihr das nächste Mal fahrt, sag Bescheid. Evtl. sind wir am nächsten WoEnde wieder dort.
> 
> cu
> Dirk



Wird gemacht  Kannst auch die Dating-Gruppe im Auge behalten. Darüber wird bei uns alles klar gemacht...


----------



## stainlessstyles (7. April 2010)

Hallo Bikefreunden,

Hier ist noch ein video von letzten montag wo die hollandische fahrers hinten einander fahren  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X71zR6FSg24"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X71zR6FSg24[/COLO"]YouTube- Filthy Trails 5 april 2010[/nomedia]


Auf das letzten von der video seht man wirklich wie 'lang' der table hinten das roadgap ist. Seht gut aus!!!

Cheers,

.S.


----------



## Drakush (7. April 2010)

geiles video!!!


----------



## tokessa (7. April 2010)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> und wo war das Epizentrum?



Mehr so untenrum


----------



## maxxmaxx (7. April 2010)

Geiles Vid, die treten aber alle wie die Verrückten in die Pedale. Muss man wirklich so schnell sein um über das Roadgap zu kommen?
Ich hatte mir eigtl. vorgenommen, das beim nächsten mal zu probieren, allerdings sollte man dabei glaub ich besser nicht zu kurz kommen, weil es einen dann ziemlich über zerlegen kann. Ist einer von euch schonmal zu kurz gesprungen?


----------



## schroeti (7. April 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Mehr so untenrum




  man sollte ja auch nichts sitzend droppen oder nen double nehmen...



Meine Fotos vom 06. April sind jetzt bei Pinkbike und hier online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (7. April 2010)

Gutes Vid, das nächste mal komm ich mit Protektoren und hoffentlich ohne mein CC HT , hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht.


----------



## schroeti (7. April 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Geiles Vid, die treten aber alle wie die Verrückten in die Pedale. Muss man wirklich so schnell sein um über das Roadgap zu kommen?
> Ich hatte mir eigtl. vorgenommen, das beim nächsten mal zu probieren, allerdings sollte man dabei glaub ich besser nicht zu kurz kommen, weil es einen dann ziemlich über zerlegen kann. Ist einer von euch schonmal zu kurz gesprungen?




Also, gestern war einer da, der ziemlich gut fährt und der meinte, man muss schon richtig nach dem letzten double in die Pedale gehen, um rüber zu kommen. Ist auch etwas schwierig, da man dabei noch etwas um die Bäume rum zirkeln muss. Zu kurz springen ist sicher unangenehm - zumindest, wenn Du mit dem Vorderrad hängen bleibst.   Mit dem Hinterrad bekommste halt nen derben Schlag, je nachdem wie satt Du das in den Langehügel rammst.


----------



## Drakush (8. April 2010)

man tritt nur beim ersten mal um sein leben
die jungs im video sind viel zu schnell.die haben teilweise ihre bikes runter drücken müssen um nicht zu weit zu fliegen.
NEIN!!! man muß nicht so schnell sein.ich lebe ja auch noch


----------



## der Digge (8. April 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> NEIN!!! man muß nicht so schnell sein.ich lebe ja auch noch



du bis Rodeo Profi, jeder andere wäre bei dem Einschlag abgeworfen worden


----------



## Drakush (8. April 2010)




----------



## rigger (9. April 2010)

Hier mal das Vid von uns an Ostermontag.


----------



## acmatze (9. April 2010)

nais


----------



## acmatze (10. April 2010)

moinmoin,
wir kommen gleich mal wieder die filthys rocken...


----------



## stainlessstyles (12. April 2010)

Gutemorgen Bikers,

Das wochenende war wieder sehr gut. Wie immer, die bilder:

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Tot ziens, Au revoir, auf wiedersehn, goodbye!

.S.


----------



## modul17 (14. April 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Geiles Vid, die treten aber alle wie die Verrückten in die Pedale. Muss man wirklich so schnell sein um über das Roadgap zu kommen?
> Ich hatte mir eigtl. vorgenommen, das beim nächsten mal zu probieren, allerdings sollte man dabei glaub ich besser nicht zu kurz kommen, weil es einen dann ziemlich über zerlegen kann. Ist einer von euch schonmal zu kurz gesprungen?



Gasen was geht, das Gap ist eigendlich sehr komfortabel gebaut und auch schön zu landen.
Kette rechts und gasen, death gripp, (kein finger auf der Bremse), und weiter gasen.
Wir haben das Ding Kanone getauft, wen drüber bist weiste warum, wieder gasen fürn langen Double der ist auch gut..... ich war der erste der den geknakt hatte.
Nu ist gasen vorbei werf den Anker aus, setz dich auf die Bank und freu dich was fürn Krasser Typ Du bist.
Zu kurz....... das will ich mir nicht vorstellen ;-)
Ich glaube mit Vorderrad in der landung bleibste im Sattel, schaffste das nicht............ schreib mal ob die Dich im Krankenhaus wieder hergerichtet haben.
Der geht! Warte auf einen schönen tag wenns Radl schön geht und Du nen guten Tag hast. Und dann Gasen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j0ker_mtb (14. April 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Geiles Vid, die treten aber alle wie die Verrückten in die Pedale. Muss man wirklich so schnell sein um über das Roadgap zu kommen?
> Ich hatte mir eigtl. vorgenommen, das beim nächsten mal zu probieren, allerdings sollte man dabei glaub ich besser nicht zu kurz kommen, weil es einen dann ziemlich über zerlegen kann. Ist einer von euch schonmal zu kurz gesprungen?









Frag mal den Alex wies war


----------



## Drakush (14. April 2010)

der war doch schnell genug


----------



## tokessa (14. April 2010)

Oh gott was ein alptraum


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (14. April 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> der war doch schnell genug



menno, ich war wirklich schnell genug, frag die die dabei waren ! hab aber statt dran zu ziehen dämlicherweise die kante weggeschluckt 

zu thema wies war  :
hat ordentlich gescheppert, ist aber bei ein paar prellungen und nem verstauchten fuß geblieben.
schlimmer als ich kann mans kaum machen, also legt mal los!


----------



## Korfu (14. April 2010)

Und was ist dir oder dem Rad passiert?


----------



## Drakush (14. April 2010)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> menno, ich war wirklich schnell genug, frag die die dabei waren ! hab aber statt dran zu ziehen dämlicherweise die kante weggeschluckt
> 
> zu thema wies war  :
> hat ordentlich gescheppert, ist aber bei ein paar prellungen und nem verstauchten fuß geblieben.
> schlimmer als ich kann mans kaum machen, also legt mal los!




hast du ja erzählt,das es schnell genug war  muß trotzdem immer lachen wenn ich dran denk nicht böse sein.ich leide mit dir.

und JA.schlimmer geht ni mehr Und NEIN. ich werd nich los legen 

nächstes mal passt es wenn nicht wieder der DHler durchkommt


----------



## maxxmaxx (14. April 2010)

Ich fänds gut wenn die Stelle, wo der Alex mim VR aufgekommen ist, etwas abgeflacht wird. Also in der Form, dass die eigtl. Landung nicht verändert wird, aber dass was davor ist länger und somit flacher gemacht wird, sodass man nicht mit dem HR (oder auch VR ) dort hängen bleiben kann


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (14. April 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> und JA.schlimmer geht ni mehr Und NEIN. ich werd nich los legen



wieso, du machst das gap doch?

bike ist heile, hab alles mal zerlegt und wieder zusammengesetzt, ohne befund  südafrikanische qualitätsarbeit 

nächstes mal wird sich etwas mehr konzentriert und anständig rausgezogen, dann passt das. ich finde gerade die "do-or-die" - situation macht den reiz vom gap aus!


----------



## Drakush (14. April 2010)

ja ich fliege das ding  bin aber auch schon vor müdigkeit mit den hinterrad eingeschlagen. konnte mich noch halten. wa wie rodeo  


jetzt wollt ihr aber das ding langweilig machen er hat schon das holz zwischen die doubels gemacht. vor allem ist der sprung vor dem gab schwieriger als das gap.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (14. April 2010)

Sowas hatte ich mir schon gedacht


----------



## Drakush (14. April 2010)

pasiert halt. sonst muß man schach spielen.da tut man sich nicht weh


----------



## Tom Servo (15. April 2010)

j0ker_mtb schrieb:


> Frag mal den Alex wies war


Ah, genau die Sorte Situation, die mir andauernd durch den Kopf ging, als ich davor gestanden hab.

Interessanterweise sieht dat Gap auf Fotos immer weiter aus, als es tatsächlich ist.


----------



## Hike (16. April 2010)

Morgen jemand da? hatte überlegt vorbei zu kommen bis jetzt leider allein ..


----------



## stainlessstyles (19. April 2010)

Hallo Bikers,

Wir haben wieder eines schönes wochenende gehabt! Das wetter war super, viele riders und gut gelachen.

Bis die Tage!

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Ride On!!!

.S.


----------



## stainlessstyles (20. April 2010)

Hallo Riders,

Der neue trail ist under construction. Es dauert noch, aber das begin ist dahr. In der zukunft kommen neue obstakels in der trail. Northshores, drops, jumps etc etc!

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/

Sportieve groeten,

.S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bee Wilder (20. April 2010)

stainlessstyles schrieb:


> Wir haben wieder eines schönes wochenende gehabt!



yep! war prima!  
und thnx für die Fotos

cheers
 Bee


----------



## acmatze (23. April 2010)

moinmoin,
sind morgen mal wieder mit ein paar mann am start...


----------



## stainlessstyles (24. April 2010)

stainlessstyles schrieb:


> Hallo Riders,
> 
> Der neue trail ist under construction. Es dauert noch, aber das begin ist dahr. In der zukunft kommen neue obstakels in der trail. Northshores, drops, jumps etc etc!
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Riders,

Der erste ladung holz vor die neue northshores in der neue strecke ist arriviert.

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/

Cheers,

.S.


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (24. April 2010)

jowa fahren jetz auch mal hin, für mich ist es Premiere dahin zufahren ;-) mal sehen wie es da ist ;-)


----------



## stainlessstyles (24. April 2010)

GutenAbend Bikefreunden,

Hier sind eure Bilder von Heute 24-04-10,
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Auf wiedersehn!

.S.


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (24. April 2010)

Danke für die vielen schönen Fotos ;-)

ist echt geil dort, hoffe dort wird mehr gemacht, ist aufjedenfall lohnenswert hinzufahren, denke ich werde nun öfters da sein, macht mega laune da ;-)
und Nochmals thx für die guten fotos ;-)

bis denne  ;-)


----------



## acmatze (25. April 2010)

jo, war mal wieder echt spitze...


----------



## Raoul Sous (26. April 2010)

Hey Styles! 

Danke für die Bilder. Der Anfang der neuen Line sieht schon seeeeehr interessant aus!

War trotz langer Nacht davor ein schöner Tag!


----------



## stainlessstyles (26. April 2010)

Gutenmorgen,

Gestern konnte ich nicht die bilder hochladen auf pinkbike. Heute hab ich es wieder probiert und jetzt stehn die bilder von 25-04-10 darauf.

Entschuldigung weil es 1 tag später ist

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/


Regards!!!

.S.


----------



## Tom Servo (26. April 2010)

Cool!

Gestern waren noch einige andere Leute Fotos an machen. War da jemand von euch mit bei? Kann man die irgendwo sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (26. April 2010)

Coole Fotos Danke Styles! 

Wir haben gestern auch ein paar gemacht. Zu sehen gibts diese hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/28984


----------



## Raoul Sous (27. April 2010)

Übrigens - der neue Table hinterm Gäpchen ist wirklich cool! Könnte was mehr nach oben schiessen, aber alles in allem ein klasse Weitflug


----------



## PioneerPixel (27. April 2010)

Hier noch nen ganz kurzes Video von Sonntag. Am Table danach muss ich mich noch langsam herantasten  

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6025/h


----------



## stainlessstyles (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Der northshore step-down (6mtr gap) ist under construction. Im nachsten wochenende kann man der vielleicht fahren.

Seht ungefar so aus:

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/


Danke fur eure bilder und videos!!!!

.S.


----------



## PioneerPixel (3. Mai 2010)

Hey Styles,

wir konnten den neuen Streckenverlauf ja am Samstag schon begutachten. Was wir bereits an strecke sehen konnten lässt uns auf die Fertigstellung freuen. Wir sind gespannt auf den ersten Ride - die Line wird sicher super 

Hier noch ein kurzes ( leider nicht sehr guten Qualität ) Video von uns am Samstag (01.05.10)
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6128/h


----------



## stainlessstyles (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Das erste teil von der neue trail is heute grundig getested. Die step-down geht 'flowig' und die anleger sind sehr schnell. Hier und dar musst noch etwas angepast werden (gravel und shapen) aber das kommt gut! Der erfolg von der trail soll so schnell wie moglich weiter gebaut werden. 

Foto's:
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Gruß,

.S.


----------



## kinschman (7. Mai 2010)

.


----------



## stainlessstyles (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo Damen und Herren,

Die Bilder von Heute 08-05-10:

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Bis nächsten mal,

Gruß,

.S.


----------



## stainlessstyles (15. Mai 2010)

Hey Riders,

Die bilder von Heute (15-05-10) stehn wieder fur sie online.

Bis die Tage!

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stainlessstyles (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo Fahrer,

Gestern hatte pinkbike wieder ein problem, deswegen hab ich der bilder von gestern (16-05-10) heute online gestellt:
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Stehn sehr schone dabei!!!!

Cheers,

.S.


----------



## torbenrider (19. Mai 2010)

muss dat ja nochens öffentlich sagen....

double merci für die juten strecken...styles....

die neue line wird supa....

ps: die büffel sind cool hehehehe


----------



## DiscopunX (20. Mai 2010)

Das müsst ihr sehen. Unglaubliches passiert auf den Filthys  nicht wahr Torben???

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/647687


----------



## maxxmaxx (20. Mai 2010)

Edit: Ich war mal so frei das Bild schnell zu überarbeiten.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (20. Mai 2010)

geil.


----------



## stainlessstyles (21. Mai 2010)

Hahahaha sehr cooles bild!!!!

Update neue trail. Der step-up kommt langsam zusammen so nachsten wochen soll die fertig sein.
Bilder: http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/ 

Greets,

.S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torbenrider (21. Mai 2010)

hehehehe vielen dank zu erst mal Sascha und Max hehehehehe geile sache mit dem bild los los kräftig voten damit es bild der woche wird heheheehehe


----------



## stainlessstyles (26. Mai 2010)

Trailupdate:
Der step-up (gap 3mtr)  table (6mtr) in der neue trail. 
Check die foto's: http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/
Cheers,
.S.


----------



## Drakush (28. Mai 2010)

wir kommen morgen testen chef


----------



## acmatze (31. Mai 2010)

So...zurück vom Geißkopf werden wir am Donnerstag auch ma wieder die Filthys rocken.


----------



## stainlessstyles (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo Riders,

Der step-up table ist fertig. 

Hier die bilder von der step-up table':
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/

in action:
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/5120010/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/5120009/

Gruß,

.S.


----------



## PioneerPixel (1. Juni 2010)

Cool   Ich freu mich auf den nächsten Besuch.


----------



## Drakush (1. Juni 2010)

das ding ist klasse chef 
mit genug speed kann man es sogar überspringen  

donnerstag sind wir wieder da.


----------



## stainlessstyles (2. Juni 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> das ding ist klasse chef
> mit genug speed kann man es sogar überspringen
> 
> donnerstag sind wir wieder da.


 

Danke!!!

Es ist sehr sicher möglich die table ganz uber zu springen.  Neue challange fur viele riders.

Gruß,

Styles


----------



## Raoul Sous (6. Juni 2010)

...das is ja geil 







Danke Styles!


----------



## acmatze (6. Juni 2010)

hammer, wie geil is dat denn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (6. Juni 2010)

sorry chef  für die arbeit die ich dir heut gemacht hab.
weiß auch nicht was heute los war


----------



## stainlessstyles (7. Juni 2010)

@ Raoul: Der Filthy 'picknick' Table foto ist nice!  Habt ihr irgendwo die foto von vorne auch noch?

@ Darius: Kein problem! Ist wieder in ordnung.

@ die uberige fahrer: Die bilder von gestern und sammstag stehn online

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Gruß,

.S.


----------



## Raoul Sous (7. Juni 2010)

Hi

Ich lad die Bilder heute mittag mal hoch. Dat war echt witzig! Nächstes mal als Candlelight Dinner mit allem drum und dran


----------



## Asha'man (7. Juni 2010)

War mal wieder ein sehr netter Tag auf den Filthys. Deutlich schwüler, als Donnerstag...aber nach dem Regen war es gut. 

Hat viel Spass gemacht. Wie immer. Danke an Styles.


----------



## Raoul Sous (7. Juni 2010)

Der Mittags-Table von Vorne


----------



## Totoxl (7. Juni 2010)

Irre Witziges Bild


----------



## DiscopunX (8. Juni 2010)

Das Bild ist so geil, ich würd sagen Foto der Woche Vorschlag!!!

Hier auch en paar Bilder u.a von den Filthys in ein Video gepackt ... 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6995


----------



## stainlessstyles (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo Riders,

Danke fur die bilder und das video.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hier ist ein kleines video von der neue step-up table. Der ganze table wird uber gesprungen. 

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/143722/


Sportlichen gruß und ride ON!!!

.S.


----------



## stainlessstyles (20. Juni 2010)

Goodmorning Bikefriends,

Hier sind die bilder von gestern 19-06-10:

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/


Have Fun,

.S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big_Foot (21. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mal eine Frage zu den Filthys.
Ich fahre ein Bulls Hardtail (ich weis ist nicht sehr doll das Teil), lohnt es sich damit in die Filthys zufahren? Mir geht es auch nicht umbedingt ums springen, sondern einfach mal einen Bikepark testen und rausfinden, ob das was für mich ist. Ein neues Bike gibt es dann im Herbst (wenn die Preise fallen und das Sparschwein voll ist )

Greetz und Danke


----------



## DiscopunX (21. Juni 2010)

Auf jedenfall, bei den Filthys gibts genug Sachen die du mit nem Hardtail fahren kannst. Zum antesten eigentlich ein idealer Park.


----------



## Big_Foot (21. Juni 2010)

Dann steht dem austesten der Filthys nichts im Wege!

@DiscopunX: Thx


----------



## stainlessstyles (27. Juni 2010)

Hallo Riders,

Ein bisschen spät, meine entschuldigung, aber die bilder stehn jetzt online:

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Gruß

.S.


----------



## stainlessstyles (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo Riders,

Nachsten Samstag 03-07-10 ist der Bikepark GESCHLOSSEN weil dahr ist in der Maasvallei ein großes event.

Sonntag 04-07-10 ist der Park wieder Geöffnet von 10.00uhr.


Foto's van gisteren:
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Freerideclinic voor beginners (pics):
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Mikeys-Bike-Adventure/

Gegroet,

.S.


----------



## MissGin (28. Juni 2010)

hey Styles - danke für die Bilder! Freu mich schon auf's nächste Mal Filthy's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stainlessstyles (2. Juli 2010)

Erinnerung:

Morgen, Samstag 03-07-10 ist der bikepark GESCHLOSSEN.

Sonntag darf man wieder fahren.

Cheers,

Styles


----------



## stainlessstyles (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo Bikers,

Die bilder von heute 04-07-10:

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

gruß,

.S.


----------



## stainlessstyles (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

Hier die bilder von letzten sonntag:

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/dashboard/


Tot ziens!

.S.


----------



## stainlessstyles (25. Juli 2010)

Goodevening,

Die bilder von 25-07-10

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Groeten,

.S.


----------



## Raoul Sous (26. Juli 2010)

...noch vier Wochen dann darf ich wieder


----------



## Drakush (26. Juli 2010)

noch 2


----------



## stainlessstyles (28. Juli 2010)

Raoul Sous schrieb:


> ...noch vier Wochen dann darf ich wieder


 




Drakush schrieb:


> noch 2


 


Was ist passiert? Beide unfall gehabt???

In 2 wochen ist der neue sprung hinten den step-up table fertig. Wird ein großes gap. 8-10 meter. Habt ihr etwas neues zu probieren wenn ihr wieder kommt

Hier der vorschau:
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/


Gute besserung bikefreunden!!!

Styles


----------



## Drakush (28. Juli 2010)

jo hab nen finger ausgerenkt  

so bald ich wieder vernünftig greifen kann, komm ich rum.

was ist eigentlich mit ofivath oder wie das dingens da hieß ?   war noch nicht da.

gruß


----------



## faradfara (28. Juli 2010)

Zufällig jemand ausm Raum Mönchengladbach (Aachen, sonstewas) in den nächsten Tagen lust da mal hin zu fahren ? 
bzw. generell zu biken ?

Hab nen Bulli mit Gepäckträgern da, also Transport kein prob ...
Suche nur Leute ...


----------



## eLw00d (28. Juli 2010)

*handheb*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stainlessstyles (29. Juli 2010)

Trailupdate:

Der neue absprung von de gapjump hinten den step-up table ist fast fertig. 

Teaser:
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/

Cheers,

.S.


----------



## Phileasson (29. Juli 2010)

Das sieht auf den Fotos aus, wie "stairway to heaven"


----------



## tokessa (30. Juli 2010)

Alles nicht meine liga


----------



## faradfara (30. Juli 2010)

?!

Sieht doch fast so aus als gäbs da was für jeden Anspruch ... oder täusch ich mich da ?


----------



## tokessa (30. Juli 2010)

Ne bisher ist das so, aber die fetten sachen nehmen zu.


----------



## Phileasson (30. Juli 2010)

Stimmt schon, dass da mehr fette Sachen kommen. 
Aber sind ja auch noch genug einfachere Sachen da, sonst würd ich ja auch kaum da fahren können. ^^


----------



## MissGin (30. Juli 2010)

Ja, aber die leichten Sachen sind doch super zum üben... fahre ja auch gerne da


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (30. Juli 2010)

ist doch klar dass man immer höher, schneller, und weiter will! und für anfänger ist nun mal echt genug da.


----------



## stainlessstyles (30. Juli 2010)

YEAH!!!

Der sprung is fertiggggg!!!

Heute ist der auch getestet und hab gute feedback bekommen. Vieleicht wird der sprung noch modifisiert, aber jeszt bleibt es so.

Jump:
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/


In action. Rider: Thomas M.B
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Very nizzzze!

Gegroet,

.S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stainlessstyles (9. August 2010)

Gutemorgen Riders,

Letzte wochenende war es wieder gut. Neue leute kennen gelernt und viel spaß gehabt. Hier die bilder:
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/ 

Sportieve groeten en Ride on!!! 

.S.


----------



## stainlessstyles (17. August 2010)

Hallo,

Letste wochenende hab ich kein bilder gemacht aber jemand anders. Die Bilder stehn auf der website von Photographer Danny Jacobs. www.dannyjacobs.be   Die Bilder sind zu finden in 'Gallery' und dan 'New'.

Vielleicht sind dahr auch etwas bilder von euch dabei.

Cheers,

Styles


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (17. August 2010)

das neue road gap sieht echt verlockend aus, also ich werde demnächst aufjedenfall nochmal kommen alleine schon wegen dem neuen road gap ;D sieht ziemlich cool aus  das teil 

greetz 
Amin


----------



## stainlessstyles (18. August 2010)

Trailupdate:
Der neue sprunge hinten der neue raodgap is bald fertig. Nur die landung und absprung must geshaped und graveliert werden.

Check it out:
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/

Groeten,

.S.


----------



## PlanB (18. August 2010)

Gefällt!  Wird mal wieder höchste Zeit für einen Besuch.


----------



## stainlessstyles (20. August 2010)

Goedeochtend Bikevrienden,

Der neue step-gap-up-hip  ist fertig.  Der trails ist bald fertig von top to bottem. 6 trails totall jeszt und hochstwarscheinlich kommen dahr in die zukunft noch 2 bei

Die 3 erste (alte) trails wirden auch renoviert und besetzt mit neue obstakels.

Ride on!!!!

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/

.S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissGin (21. August 2010)

hey styles,

super wetter heute - ich komm gleich mal rum


----------



## schroeti (26. August 2010)

Das sieht aber chic aus!! Wird Zeit, dass wir auch mal wieder bei Euch vorbei sehen.


----------



## Phileasson (27. August 2010)

Test...1...2...3...4...
So.. Morgen Filthy's... Wer kommt mit rum?


----------



## acmatze (27. August 2010)

@phil: ich bin mit am start. ich denke das ich so gegen elf...zwölf uhr vor ort bin.


----------



## Drakush (27. August 2010)

wenn dann sonntag.  bis dann


----------



## Phileasson (27. August 2010)

@ matze. Läuft ^^
@ drakush, "Sie sind raus, Hoecker!"


----------



## MissGin (27. August 2010)

jupp, sonntag is n guter Plan, Draki


----------



## acmatze (28. August 2010)

...immer diese "Sonntagsfahrer" ;-)


----------



## MissGin (28. August 2010)

*lach* ja, genau. Biken nur sonntags zwischen 13.00 und 14.00 Uhr


----------



## Drakush (30. August 2010)

super tag gestern 

Den Anlieger mach ich wieder ganz Chef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (4. September 2010)

tach freunde der belgischen anlieger

morgen schlagen wir mit na ganzen horde ein und versuchen das land zu besetzen


----------



## Bee Wilder (4. September 2010)

hej, bin auch mal wieder dabei,
und hab noch nen Platz im Auto frei...
wenn jemand ne Mitfahrgelegenheit braucht

cheers
 Bee


----------



## Phileasson (4. September 2010)

Oha, dann werden morgen die filthy's zu klein.. 
werden unseren Sonntagsausflug auch dorthin machen


----------



## schroeti (6. September 2010)

Das war gestern ein richtig geiler Tag in Belgien !!   

Gibt es wieder Fotos, Styles?


----------



## MissGin (6. September 2010)

es war super geil gestern!!! Bin immer noch ein bissel k.o. 
... Fotos sind bei pinkbike, Schröti. Und ein paar bei Drakush im Album ;-)


----------



## Asha'man (6. September 2010)

Ok, gestern war zu knapp für uns.  Waren ja gerade aus dem Urlaub zurück. Wann gehen wir nochmal?


----------



## Kunstflieger (6. September 2010)

War echt super aber jetzt muss erst mal ein bisschen Schmerzgel her 
Und beim letzten Sprung habe ich mir noch einen Knoten vom aller feinsten ins Vorderad gezaubert.


----------



## schroeti (6. September 2010)

MissGin schrieb:


> es war super geil gestern!!! Bin immer noch ein bissel k.o.
> ... Fotos sind bei pinkbike, Schröti. Und ein paar bei Drakush im Album ;-)




merci, ich schaue da mal rein


----------



## Drakush (6. September 2010)

Super Teil Styles  hat aber echt ne mänge Mumm gekostet








und danke für das geile Bild 





War ein super Tag mit all den Leuten und Schroeti hätte mich ruhig mal anquatschen können  hab garnicht mitbekommen das du da warst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schroeti (7. September 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> Super Teil Styles  hat aber echt ne mänge Mumm gekostet
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich war wenigstens hinten beschriftet....    


Ich hab Dich gesucht, wußte aber nicht, wen ich zum Namen Drakush zuordnen sollte. Wir hatten vorher ja noch nicht das Vergnügen. 

Wie siehst aus: fährst Du am WoEnde auch in Krefeld die Niederrhein-Challenge? Mein Sohn Alex wollte dort starten.


----------



## Drakush (7. September 2010)

rennen fahre ich nicht   vielleicht komm ich zuschauen und versuche etwas zu knipsen wenn ich die cam bis dahin noch hab 

wir haben uns oben kurz gesehen ist mir dann gestern abend eingefallen.
du hast den helm mit abnehmbaren kinnbügel gehabt ne


----------



## schroeti (8. September 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> rennen fahre ich nicht   vielleicht komm ich zuschauen und versuche etwas zu knipsen wenn ich die cam bis dahin noch hab
> 
> wir haben uns oben kurz gesehen ist mir dann gestern abend eingefallen.
> du hast den helm mit abnehmbaren kinnbügel gehabt ne




Jo, der bin ich (Bruchpilot Schroeti ) 

... und nen neuen Helm hole ich mir auch in der nächsten Saison. Obwohl der eigentlich super leicht und luftig ist. Nur die Farben...


----------



## MissGin (8. September 2010)

.. und ihr standet im "Pausenbereich" auch mehr oder weniger nebeneinander  Aber war ja auch ein großer Haufen aus Ddorf und Umgebung da


----------



## schroeti (8. September 2010)

MissGin schrieb:


> .. und ihr standet im "Pausenbereich" auch mehr oder weniger nebeneinander  Aber war ja auch ein großer Haufen aus Ddorf und Umgebung da




Stimmt!! Sehr gelungen fand ich die Idee mit dem Geburtstagskuchen.  
War echt ne nette Geste von Euch. 

Und jetzt weiß ich endlich, wer der Styles ist. Ihn wollte ich immer schon mal ansprechen. Finde das echt toll, dass er die Fotos für jeden sichtbar ins Netz stellt, die er da macht. Dafür nochmal besten Dank!!!


----------



## Drakush (8. September 2010)

Deswegen liebe ich die Filthys.Das ist alles so familiär und Papa Styles passt auf  
Einer der coolsten Typen die ich kenne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (8. September 2010)

Und bauen kann er auch, wie wenig andere. 

Und zu den Filthys kann man absolut jeden mitnehmen. Vom Anfänger bis zum Möchtegernprofi.  Jeder hat da genug zum spielen.

Samstag simma dann wieder da, gelle?!


----------



## Drakush (8. September 2010)

jo das simma


----------



## stainlessstyles (9. September 2010)

Wow, Bikefreunden!  Das ist schöne commentar zu lehsen, danke danke. Der trails sollen in der zukunft hochstwarscheinlich ausbreiten nach 8 strecke.  ,YEAH!!!

update von trail#2 'the singletrail'. Viel baumen sind weg genommen, der neue sprung ist fertig, roller zwisschen anleger gebaut, und der sprung und anlieger am ende der trail sind renoviert. gravel und framework. Der trail ist jetzr sehr 'schnell'
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/

Alles gute!!!

.S.


----------



## j0ker_mtb (13. September 2010)

Echt super Arbeit, Styles! Freu mich, wenn ich endlich die Klausuren hinter mir hab und mal wieder die Filthys runterdüsen kann.


----------



## WRC206 (13. September 2010)

Huhu.

Ich wollt mal fragen, ob jemand überlegt das kommende Wochenende zu den Filthys zu fahren. Ich würde mich dann, wenn nichts großes dazwischen kommt, anschließen.
Würde dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall gerne nochmal hin...muss auch nicht nur einmal sein...


----------



## schroeti (14. September 2010)

WRC206 schrieb:


> Huhu.
> 
> Ich wollt mal fragen, ob jemand überlegt das kommende Wochenende zu den Filthys zu fahren. Ich würde mich dann, wenn nichts großes dazwischen kommt, anschließen.
> Würde dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall gerne nochmal hin...muss auch nicht nur einmal sein...



Samstag muss ich bis 17 Uhr arbeiten (Schulung...  ). Ob Sonntag klappt steht noch in den Sternen. Hab mir am Sonntag in Krefeld ne schöne Rotze mitgenommen...


----------



## waldcrosser (16. September 2010)

Habe gar nicht gesehen das die Filthy Trails nen eigenen Thread haben . Wir ( meist 2-5) Leute sind auch desöfteren dort. Ich glaube ich habe den schroeti auch schonmal gesehen. 

Wenn sich jemand an ein 09er glory dh erinnert mit weißem THE Helm war ich das


----------



## Drakush (17. September 2010)

sonntag rücken wir wieder an


----------



## MirSch (17. September 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> sonntag rücken wir wieder an



Yeah! Ich freue mich!


----------



## tokessa (17. September 2010)

Viel spaß und haltet die knochen zusammen, wie gern würd ich mitkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WRC206 (17. September 2010)

Hast du keine Mitfahrgelegenheit? Oder keine Zeit?

Wenn es ums fahren geht, könnte ich dich ja vllt  mitnehmen, wenn ich Sonntag Zeit habe...das klärt sich heute Abend.


----------



## Tom Servo (18. September 2010)

Weiss jemand, wer der Holländer war, der sich am neuen Gap die Mull aufgeschlagen hat? Der wollte sein blutiges Portrait haben.


----------



## waldcrosser (19. September 2010)

zwei von uns sind kommende Woche da ( unter der woche ) dankr urlaub. sagt mal bescheid wer noch so da wäre.


----------



## stainlessstyles (19. September 2010)

Hallo Bikers,

heute war es  eine schone tag. Hab wieder einzige forummembers  sehr gut fahren gesehn auf filthy's trail 'WINGS' (trail 6) Sehr cool!!!

Hier die bilder von heute:

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

.S.


----------



## MirSch (19. September 2010)

yeah! danke styles für die pics! 

mit dem wing-track hast du echt eine super strecke gezaubert! thx! 

greetz,

mirko


----------



## MissGin (19. September 2010)

yeah... nice day. too bad I hit the tree  Warum auch immer.


----------



## Kunstflieger (19. September 2010)

Geiler Tag 

@MissGin: vergiss den Baum, der Doubbel ist geknackt !


----------



## MirSch (19. September 2010)

Yes!!!


----------



## MissGin (19. September 2010)

Ach ja. Da war doch was... es hatte einen Grund... JETZT erinnere ich mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr_to_Dj (19. September 2010)

Da kann ich echt nur zu stimmen, wings ist echt ne absolut Mega Line 
War nen super Tag.


----------



## WRC206 (20. September 2010)

Mir hats auch mal wieder sehr gut gefallen...auch als Anfänger findet man sich da gut zurecht...man sollte es nur nicht übertreiben... -.-

Wenn die Schmerzen morgen immer noch so sind wie im Moment werde ich wohl doch mal zum Arzt gehen müssen. Bin ja gut auf den Brustkorb geknallt.

Aber Hauptsache dem Rad ist nichts passiert...werde ich auch nochmal schecken.

Aber alles in allem hat es sich wieder sehr gelohnt. Und auch schön, wie man von der Gruppe aufgenommen wird. Find ich super.


----------



## tokessa (20. September 2010)

Dank dir fürs angebot, aber ich fall krankheitsbedingt ne weile aus


----------



## MirSch (20. September 2010)

WRC206 schrieb:


> Mir hats auch mal wieder sehr gut gefallen...auch als Anfänger findet man sich da gut zurecht...man sollte es nur nicht übertreiben... -.-
> 
> Wenn die Schmerzen morgen immer noch so sind wie im Moment werde ich wohl doch mal zum Arzt gehen müssen. Bin ja gut auf den Brustkorb geknallt.
> 
> ...



ach du warst das! hättest du dich mal zu erkennen gegeben 
habe garnicht mitbekommen das du gestürzt bist...

...gute besserung!!!


----------



## Phil DeLonge (20. September 2010)

cool danke für die fotos, war einfach ein super tag 

und ein hardtail reicht einfach


----------



## WRC206 (20. September 2010)

Was mach ich falsch, dass ich mich mit nem 130mm Fully im Grenzbereich fühle und du mit dem Hardtail da überall runterrauschen kannst? :-D

@Mirsch: War ja nur im ersten Moment richtig schlimm  Aber danke. War gerade beim Arzt...zum Glück nur ne Prellung. Paar Tabletten und Zeit sollen das angeblich regeln 
Beim nächsten mal hole ich mir erst die Tipps bei euch und fahre dann...nicht andersrum :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (20. September 2010)

einfach laufen lassen


----------



## Drakush (21. September 2010)

WRC206 schrieb:


> Was mach ich falsch, dass ich mich mit nem 130mm Fully im Grenzbereich fühle und du mit dem Hardtail da überall runterrauschen kannst? :-D
> 
> @Mirsch: War ja nur im ersten Moment richtig schlimm  Aber danke. War gerade beim Arzt...zum Glück nur ne Prellung. Paar Tabletten und Zeit sollen das angeblich regeln
> Beim nächsten mal hole ich mir erst die Tipps bei euch und fahre dann...nicht andersrum :-D




ein HT reicht für jeden sprung auf den filthys wirklich jeden  ich fahre liebend gern mit einem  

bin aber auch auf so nem ding groß geworden. 
übung macht den meister mein freund


----------



## WRC206 (21. September 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> ...
> übung macht den meister mein freund



Das ist wohl war...also wann gehts wieder hin? ^^


----------



## Phil DeLonge (21. September 2010)

vllt steht bis dahin ja mein neues fully


----------



## waldcrosser (25. September 2010)

die "Wings" line ist mal Wahnsinn... beim nächsten mal steht der neue Roadgap an  hat beim letzten mal einfach noch nicht klick gemacht


----------



## Drakush (25. September 2010)

We love to entertain you


----------



## DiscopunX (27. September 2010)

So hier mal ein Video von gestern...
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9195


----------



## MissGin (27. September 2010)

schönes Video, Jungs


----------



## Totoxl (29. September 2010)

Echt gute Videos, der Spaß bei der Sache kommt sehr gut rüber


----------



## inonoob (30. September 2010)

hey

wer ist denn morgen vor ort ?? 

mfg Ino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stainlessstyles (6. Oktober 2010)

Trailupdate:

Der dropzone wird renoviert. Dahr kommen 5 neue drops. Höhe: 2mtr/4mtr gap, 1.5mtr/3mtr gap, 1mtr/2mtr gap und 2 kleine drops von 0.5mtr. 

Die landing ist/wird auch verbessert!

Check die bilder: http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/

Ride On!!!


----------



## PioneerPixel (6. Oktober 2010)

Super Styles - da muss ich bald wieder vorbeikommen


----------



## MissGin (7. Oktober 2010)

*juchuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu* Ich freu mich!!!!! Und Julia meinte noch zu mir: "wir müssen den Styles mal fragen, ob er uns noch so'n Zwischending baut".

Du kannst Gedanken lesen, Styles


----------



## Asha'man (7. Oktober 2010)

Sieht, wie immer, sehr sauber gebaut aus. Bin sehr gespannt. 

Dieses Wochenende wird es wohl leider nichts.


----------



## inonoob (7. Oktober 2010)

Hey

na wie geil ist das denn. Yeahhh wieder was neues zum spielen ^^.

mfg Ino


----------



## MirSch (8. Oktober 2010)

So geil Styles 

Ich freue mich auf den nächsten Besuch!!!


----------



## inonoob (8. Oktober 2010)

hey

Morgen soll ja ein geiler Tag sein wer ist denn morgen alles am Start ??

mfg Ino


----------



## MissGin (8. Oktober 2010)

wir wollten am Sonntag wohl hin....


----------



## Phil DeLonge (8. Oktober 2010)

die neuen drops sehen geil aus. endlich mal eine vernünftige landung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schroeti (8. Oktober 2010)

Schade, endlich schönes Wetter in Sicht, und wir müssen Sonntag Geburtstag feiern. Vattern wird 75... da konnte ich mich leider nicht verkriechen. 

Außerdem hab ich Aua im Fuß nach einem Sprung von 1500 mm auf Beton. Kann seitdem nicht mehr auf der Ferse gehen, sondern stöckel so rum wie eine Kackstelze.   M I T L E I D !!!!!!


----------



## Unknown (8. Oktober 2010)

Guien Abend zusammen, mal ne frage. Gibts hier auch einpaar Leute aus der Eifel bzw Aachen?? Denen man sich mal anschließen könnte??lese immer nur Neus .


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (8. Oktober 2010)

eschweiler....


----------



## inonoob (8. Oktober 2010)

Hey

Wenn sich meine Kollegen nicht bis 23h30 zurückgemeldet haben, Habe ich noch ein platz frei für filthy trails morgen . Aber leider nur für leute über 18 sonst habe ich die Aufsichtspflicht auf die ich kein Bock habe. 

mfg Ino


----------



## acmatze (8. Oktober 2010)

Würselen ;-)


----------



## MirSch (8. Oktober 2010)

schroeti schrieb:


> M I T L E I D !!!!!!



Du hast´s schon nicht leicht  Aber seit deinem Aprilscherz bekommst du von mir kein MITLEID mehr 

Hoffe das wir uns bald mal wieder sehen!!! 

Dann erstmal ne schöne Feier am Sonntag und bis demnächst! Grüß den Alex!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inonoob (8. Oktober 2010)

hey

So keiner meiner kollegen kann. Wer will einfach melden.

mfg Ino


----------



## Unknown (9. Oktober 2010)

Würselen Eschweiler, is ja cool. Liegt direkt ums Eck.  Komme aus Hamich. Wann fahrt Ihr denn?? Würde mich da mal anschließen.


----------



## inonoob (9. Oktober 2010)

Hey

Die neuen Drops sind EIN TRAUUMMM ^^. Die Landung ist genial einfach toll.

mfg Ino

ps: und der Reste ist auch Super geil ^^


----------



## kinschman (9. Oktober 2010)

wer istn morgen aus aachen am start ??

nach dem heutigen tag in ferme libert bräuchte ich morgen ein wenig entspannung auf smoothen trails


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. Oktober 2010)

es war sehr schön heute, wie immer
nur entspannte Leute vor Ort, Traumwetter und die Trails machen richtig Spass

und noch mal speziell an den Streckendesigner, ganz großes Kino danke für die neuen Sektionen


----------



## stainlessstyles (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Bikefreunden,

Gestern war es sicher wieder ein schöne Tag! Die neue drops sind gut gefahren gestern und die weitere anpassungen fur 'The Flight Trail' sollen a.s.a.p angefangen werden.

Hier die bilder von gestern:
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Bis die Tage!

.S.


----------



## MirSch (11. Oktober 2010)

War wirklich wieder ein super Tag!!! 

Die neue Dropzone ist super zu fahren, das Wetter war perfekt! 

Freue mich schon auf die nächste Filthy-Session!!!


----------



## Drakush (13. Oktober 2010)

Die Anfahrt auf den großen Drop ist etwas kacke wenn man die Line von oben fährt.
Die Landungen sind super 

bis bald


----------



## PioneerPixel (13. Oktober 2010)

Nen kleiner Anlieger vor dem Holz beim großen Drop für die Rechtskurve wäre doch cool 

Stört mich aber auch nicht wirklich so wie es ist, ist es etwas tricky und das macht die sache ja noch was interessanter  Die Landungen sind wirklich super.


----------



## Raoul Sous (14. Oktober 2010)

Sonntag nachmittag wer von hier da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissGin (14. Oktober 2010)

Japp. glaub wir fahren wieder am Sonntag


----------



## acmatze (14. Oktober 2010)

wir sind auch entweder am samstag oder halt am sonntag vor ort...


----------



## Raoul Sous (15. Oktober 2010)

Samstag solls regnen und Sonntag trocken sein 

Sind mit den Überresten unseres Teams da 

Dann an die, die Sonntag kommen - bis Sonntag!


----------



## Raoul Sous (15. Oktober 2010)

Ach ja - wir pennen aus - werden wohl so gegen 14 -15  Uhr da sein!


----------



## waldcrosser (16. Oktober 2010)

wir sind auch wieder da ( 4-5 leute )


----------



## MissGin (16. Oktober 2010)

wir sind mindestens zwei *lach* hoffe es kommen noch ein paar mehr mit


----------



## waldcrosser (16. Oktober 2010)

MissGin, wir haben uns da auf jedenfall schonmal gesehen!


----------



## MissGin (16. Oktober 2010)

@Waldcrosser: ja, wahrscheinlich. Nächstes Mal: lächeln und winken, gell 
hoffe dass ich morgen noch weibliche Verstärkung dabei hab.


----------



## MirSch (16. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal noch etwas von letztens...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissGin (16. Oktober 2010)

... nett...   aber krasse Mucke, Mirko


----------



## stainlessstyles (18. Oktober 2010)

Gutemorgen bikers,

Die bilder von gestern stehn fur euch online:
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Tot ziens, auf wiedersehn,au revoir!

.S.


----------



## Raoul Sous (18. Oktober 2010)

Bedaankt, Danke, Merci 

Die neue Line ist perfekt geshaped und macht richtig Spaß!!!


----------



## stainlessstyles (21. Oktober 2010)

Trailupdate:

Der bau an trail #7 ist angefangen.

Check die bilder fur eine kleine impression

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/

Groeten,

.S.


----------



## DiscopunX (21. Oktober 2010)

Yeah, schaut gut aus. SInd am Wochenende wieder da. Bis denne


----------



## Raoul Sous (22. Oktober 2010)

Trudeln morgen gegen 12 ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. Oktober 2010)

die "7" schaut schon mal gut aus


----------



## DiscopunX (24. Oktober 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9777


----------



## stainlessstyles (31. Oktober 2010)

hallo Riders,

Die Bilder stehn online

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Bis die Tage!

.S.


----------



## j0ker_mtb (31. Oktober 2010)

Super danke! War mal wieder nen richtig gechillter tag


----------



## stainlessstyles (4. November 2010)

Trailupdate:

De zweite obstakel in der neue trail kriegt ein bisschen shape. Sind Sie neugierig, check die Photos

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/

Gruß

.S.


----------



## yoyo (7. November 2010)

Tag auch...
ähh, hat heute jemand zufällig ein schwarzes Fleece von Salewa in der "Hütte" gefunden? 
Ich war so clever und hab's da liegen lassen. Hust.

Grüße!


----------



## MissGin (7. November 2010)

hey . sorry. glaub ich habs da noch liegen sehen, dachte aber das gehört jemandem, der noch da ist...  

Frag am besten ma Styles, ob er das einsammelt.


----------



## stainlessstyles (8. November 2010)

yoyo schrieb:


> Tag auch...
> ähh, hat heute jemand zufällig ein schwarzes Fleece von Salewa in der "Hütte" gefunden?
> Ich war so clever und hab's da liegen lassen. Hust.
> 
> Grüße!


 

Hallo

Ich sol heute mal fur sie sehn ob der fleece noch dahr liegt ob bei Walter abgegeben ist vorne an der eintritt.

Sie hören das heute noch von mir.

Gruß,

.S.


----------



## stainlessstyles (8. November 2010)

Bilder von letzte wochenende 06/07-11-10:

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

.S.


----------



## yoyo (8. November 2010)

stainlessstyles schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich sol heute mal fur sie sehn ob der fleece noch dahr liegt ob bei Walter abgegeben ist vorne an der eintritt.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stainlessstyles (10. November 2010)

trailupdate:

Der wallride/anleger ist bald fertig:

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/

Groeten,

.S.


----------



## MirSch (11. November 2010)

sehr schön styles


----------



## Drakush (11. November 2010)

geil mann


----------



## Asha'man (11. November 2010)

Ganz schön steil.  Sehr nett.


----------



## sammyb (15. November 2010)

hallo, ich wollte mal hören ob die strecken bei diesem bescheidenen wetter noch befahrbar sind?  würde wenn das wetter mit spielt am sa. auch mal nach belgien düsen! hat noch jemand geplant am sa. hoch zu fahren?
wie weit muss man dort schieben?


----------



## schroeti (15. November 2010)

sammyb schrieb:


> hallo, ich wollte mal hören ob die strecken bei diesem bescheidenen wetter noch befahrbar sind?  würde wenn das wetter mit spielt am sa. auch mal nach belgien düsen! hat noch jemand geplant am sa. hoch zu fahren?
> wie weit muss man dort schieben?



Wenns dort 3 Tage pißt, wirds halt matschig. Andererseits ist der Boden dort so sandig, dass das Wasser super schnell versickert. Wir sind dort schon bei Niesel gefahren, dass ging ohne Probleme. Bei schönem Wetter ist es aber trotzdem besser wegen dem Holz. 

Schieben muss man eigentlich nur den oberen Part, also die letzten 150 mtr. zum Startpunkt, wenn man uphill fahren kann. Ich schiebe aber vom unteren Ende der Strecken an bis hoch, dann kann man sich etwas erholen. Ist sehr smooth dort das Geschiebe und strengt nicht so an, wie sonst auf anderen DHs (Krefeld, etc.).


----------



## DiscopunX (21. November 2010)

Rahmen auf den Filthys geschrottet!!! Bis zum Ende gucken


----------



## der Digge (21. November 2010)

schönes Video, Anfang und alles sehr schick


----------



## morpheus1283 (21. November 2010)

Guck an, jetzt weiß ich auch was ihr gestern den ganzen Tag gefilmt hattet 

Schickes Vid  
Ob am Rahmen was über Garantie oder Kulanz zu machen ist?!

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (22. November 2010)

Schönes filmchen


----------



## Asha'man (22. November 2010)

Netter Knall, als es den Rahmen zerreisst. Für nen Rahmenbruch zum Glück noch recht glimpflicher Ausgang ohne Sturz, oder?


----------



## derAndre (22. November 2010)

Geil was der für Tata hat beim zeigen der Schrauben, hehe! Sehr smoothes Video!


----------



## DiscopunX (22. November 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Netter Knall, als es den Rahmen zerreisst. Für nen Rahmenbruch zum Glück noch recht glimpflicher Ausgang ohne Sturz, oder?


 
Ja ist noch 10-15 Meter ausgerollt bzw. gebremst  Aber er hat sich nix getan.

Ihm war das mit dem Rahmen auch in den ersten 3 Minuten sowas von egal, weil er noch so den Adrenalin Kick hatte. Er meinte sogar noch "ah der Rahmen ist mir grad egal, Hauptsache das Ding gesprungen!"


----------



## fundirter (22. November 2010)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, wer der Holländer war, der sich am neuen Gap die Mull aufgeschlagen hat? Der wollte sein blutiges Portrait haben.


 hallo,
ich binn das belgien jongen das was gefallen in filthy trails my bike green scott voltage green pot helmet willst du das fotos na mir senden meine email ist [email protected] danke
hello,
im that belgium boy that did fall ath filthy trails ath the step up i was there whit a scott voltage yz0 green and i was wearing a green pot helmet, sorry for the late reaction but i didnt found your account yet 
will you please send me the pictures 
thank you
gr joël


----------



## Facom (22. November 2010)

DiscopunX schrieb:


> Rahmen auf den Filthys geschrottet!!! Bis zum Ende gucken



Fetter Film! 
Hätte noch zu gern die "Notlandung" bei 1:50 zu Ende gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hike (23. November 2010)

Zeitlupe geht nur 20 sec mit der Cam 

Aber war relativ unspektakulär, bin nur aufs hinterrad getreten, also hab ich nun ne schöne Acht drinne.


----------



## stainlessstyles (28. November 2010)

Hallo Riders,

Die Bilder von die letzte 2 Tagen stehn online. Das erste teil von der neue Trail, der noch unter construction ist wird doch gefahren. Der wallride/berm ist grundig getestet heute.

Check de foto's:
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Gegroet!

.S.


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (30. November 2010)

Schönes Video Jungs!
Ach ja...bei dem Gap braucht mann doch schon sehr viel Tempo  Netter Knall 

Gruß


----------



## Airhaenz (11. Dezember 2010)

Wie ist denn die aktuelle Schnee Lage bei den Filthys? Morgen soll es ja "trockner" sein. 
Da könnte man ja mal wieder vorbei kommen, wenn kein Schnee/Eis die Bahn versperrt?


----------



## kinschman (11. Dezember 2010)

laut info auf facebook sind die filthys an diesem WE offen.

http://www.facebook.com/filthytrails


----------



## Airhaenz (11. Dezember 2010)

kinschman schrieb:


> laut info auf facebook sind die filthys an diesem WE offen.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/filthytrails



Thanks for info.


----------



## Panscher (17. Dezember 2010)

Wie schauts da eigentlich schneemässig dort aus?
War einer in der letzten zeit da oder hat erfahrungen aus den letzten jahren?


----------



## stainlessstyles (17. Dezember 2010)

Panscher schrieb:


> Wie schauts da eigentlich schneemässig dort aus?
> War einer in der letzten zeit da oder hat erfahrungen aus den letzten jahren?


 

Auf diesen moment ist zu viel schnee in der Bikepark. Mann kann nicht fahren kommende wochenende.

Vieleicht nachsten woche ist es besser.

Sportlichen gruß,

.S.


----------



## MissGin (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Styles,
danke für die Info - ich wollte dich eh fragen, wie es aussieht. Hoffe, dass wir dann in ein paar Wochen mal wieder vorbeikommen können.


----------



## gobo (21. Dezember 2010)

ja wir wollten auch mal wieder vorbei schauen aber bei dem wetter wird es dann wohl nix,schade.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morpheus1283 (21. Dezember 2010)

Warte auch auf Tauwetter :-(


----------



## DiscopunX (21. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leute,

es ist endlich so weit. Wir wollen unseren ersten größeren Film zusammenstellen. Da dort auch viele Sequenzen von den Filthy Trails zu sehen sind, möchte ich ihn hier auch posten.

Der erste Part ist nur das Intro, alle weiteren Teile werden ab sofort Stück für Stück veröffentlicht. So bleibt hoffentlich die vorfreude auf die folgenden Teile.


----------



## morpheus1283 (21. Dezember 2010)

Betrachtet und kommentiert


----------



## PulpO (21. Dezember 2010)

schönes ding dude!


----------



## Panscher (26. Dezember 2010)

bis die Trails fahrbar sind wird wohl noch einiges an zeit vergehen....


----------



## DiscopunX (27. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leute,

hoffe ihr hattet ein frohes Fest. Hier gehts zu unserer nächsten Wepisode aus unserem Film.


----------



## Panscher (28. Dezember 2010)

Tolles zweites Video, kameraführung und schnitt gefällt mir gut!

Ein kleines bischen mehr Action würd dem video aber kein abbruch tun...


----------



## Panscher (5. Januar 2011)

Weiss einer ob der Park diese woche auf hat? Letzte woche war er wegen schnee zu...

Styles ist momentan iwie nicht zu erreichen..


----------



## stainlessstyles (5. Januar 2011)

Panscher schrieb:


> Weiss einer ob der Park diese woche auf hat? Letzte woche war er wegen schnee zu...
> 
> Styles ist momentan iwie nicht zu erreichen..


 

Hallo Bikefreunden,

Leider ist noch immer zu viel schnee/eis in der Park. Hoffentlich soll es nächsten woche besser sein wen das tauerwetter anfangt.

Gruß,

.S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stainlessstyles (7. Januar 2011)

Trail update:

Der schnee ist weg! 
 Kommende WE 07/08-01-11 ist filthy trails geoffnet aber Es konnte hier und dar noch naß sein.

Aber fahren kann selbstverschtandlich!!!!   

Gruß und bis bald,

.S.


----------



## Panscher (7. Januar 2011)

Cool, danke für die info!

Ist in der woche auch af oder nur das wochenende?


----------



## PulpO (7. Januar 2011)

hi Styles,
wie sieht es aus mit die neue Doubells? Ist die Line fahrbar, schon im neu-Zustand oder alles noch beim alte? Ich schaue morgen dann ma vorbei.. MUSS auf'em Rad!
gr


----------



## morpheus1283 (7. Januar 2011)

Mal merken für Mittwoch Donnerstag


----------



## stainlessstyles (8. Januar 2011)

PulpO schrieb:


> hi Styles,
> wie sieht es aus mit die neue Doubells? Ist die Line fahrbar, schon im neu-Zustand oder alles noch beim alte? Ich schaue morgen dann ma vorbei.. MUSS auf'em Rad!
> gr


 
Durch die schnee war es unmoglich zu arbeiten dran. Jezt stehn die alte doubles noch. Nachste woche wirden die neue fertig gemacht. 

Greets,

.S.


----------



## stainlessstyles (8. Januar 2011)

Panscher schrieb:


> Cool, danke für die info!
> 
> Ist in der woche auch af oder nur das wochenende?


 


In der woche ist es auch wieder geoffnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stainlessstyles (8. Januar 2011)

2 Tagen zurück war noch ungefär 15cm schnee im Bikepark. Heute war dar nichts mehr zu sehn Wir hatten eine schönen blauen Himmel und Sonneschein!

Die erste Bilder von der Neue Jahr sind deswegen wieder geschossen und stehn online:

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

 Bis die Tagen!Tot de volgende!

.S.


----------



## Panscher (8. Januar 2011)

Sehr cool!

Wollen euch wohl am Donnerstag mal besuchen kommen!


----------



## morpheus1283 (8. Januar 2011)

/sign

Das neue Rad erstmal testen


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Januar 2011)

war heute wieder super bei euch...


----------



## stainlessstyles (10. Januar 2011)

Trail Update:

Der Zweite Double/Gap sprung in Der 'Flight Trail' ist renoviert. Neue absprung und Landung. Gap ist 4mtr. Nächsten WE isr der zu fahren.
Check die foto's fur ein impression:

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/

Gegroet,

.S.


----------



## Jetpilot (10. Januar 2011)

heel mooi!


----------



## Asha'man (10. Januar 2011)

Schade. Damit ist die Double Line für viele nicht mehr fahrbar.


----------



## MirSch (10. Januar 2011)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Schade. Damit ist die Double Line für viele nicht mehr fahrbar.



...aber für viele ist sie so auch um Welten spaßiger! Sieht sehr geil aus!


----------



## kinschman (10. Januar 2011)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Schade. Damit ist die Double Line für viele nicht mehr fahrbar.



jo, dito !
schon schade.
dadurch das die beiden mittleren doubles mit dem holz zu tables gemacht wurden, waren sie auch "anfänger"-tauglich - das ist jetzt wohl passé.

und ob das der richtige weg ist, die absprünge schmaler zu machen, weiß ich auch nicht ?!
z.b. die zufahrt zum 2t-höchsten drop ist mir persönlich etwas zu tricky - früher bin ich den gern gesprungen, aber nun nicht mehr.


----------



## Asha'man (10. Januar 2011)

MirSch schrieb:


> ...aber für viele ist sie so auch um Welten spaßiger! Sieht sehr geil aus!



Ja, glaube ich gerne. Ich würde die eventuell sogar auch probieren. Muss ich in echt sehen. 

Aber mit dem Holz dazwischen waren die perfekt für alle, die sich an "echte" Doubles noch nicht ran trauen. Man konnte sich langsam bis zur Landung ran tasten. Fand ich super, hatte viel Charme und war für mich mit die spassigste Line auf den Filthys.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (10. Januar 2011)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Schade. Damit ist die Double Line für viele nicht mehr fahrbar.




Ich muss mich anschließen  Ist nicht mehr meine Welt.


----------



## Jetpilot (10. Januar 2011)

da habt ihr allerdings recht, war ne sehr schöne line zum üben, ohne das viel schief gehen konnte.


----------



## MirSch (10. Januar 2011)

denke nicht das der styles spaßige, anfängerkompatible lines vergessen wird in denen man sich super an dinge rantasten kann. 

ich finde auf jeden fall gut das der styles den spot an die progression des sports (alles wird ziemlich rasant schneller, höher, weiter) anpasst und somit den park konkurrenzfähig hält.

kann aber jeden verstehen der dadurch auch erstmal geschockt ist. ist immer erst ein ungutes gefühl wenn man sich wieder überwinden muss... 
aber denkt dran - nichts ist so schlimm wie es aussieht


----------



## Jetpilot (10. Januar 2011)

man bedenke, dass der letzte double auch 4m weit ist, ich fände es trotzdem besser, wenn man die landung so tischartig zumindest nen meter vorziehen könnte, damit man nicht direkt im gegenhang klebt wenn man da mal zu langsam sein sollte. Ich finde sicherheit ist gerade in unserem Sport wichtig.


----------



## Asha'man (10. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube mit ein bischen Holz dazwischen sähe das schon wesentlich angenehmer und sicherer aus. Jeden kann man aber jetzt nicht mehr rüberschicken. Mit den alten Doubles ging das (bis auf den letzten natürlich). Ich fand's toll da meine ersten Doubles zu springen.


----------



## kinschman (10. Januar 2011)

...für schneller höher weiter, gibts doch weiter links am hang doch ein paar lines - sollte doch für die "profis" reichen.
an der double-line konnte man sich damals als anfänger schön steigern -  step-by-step immer nen schritt weiter und höher.

naja...mal abwarten was sonst noch alles gebaut wird.


----------



## MirSch (10. Januar 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Ich finde sicherheit ist gerade in unserem Sport wichtig.



...und gerade deshalb sollte man erst draufhalten wenn man sich sicher ist und sich nicht bis zu irgendeiner plattform rüberprutschen


----------



## Jetpilot (10. Januar 2011)

und wenn dir die kette springt und dir deshalb 20cm fehlen? Dann hängst du im gegenhang und das ist bei dem speed ist nicht witzig. Ich bin für nen kleinen tisch davor.


----------



## MirSch (10. Januar 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> und wenn dir die kette springt und dir deshalb 20cm fehlen? Dann hängst du im gegenhang und das ist bei dem speed ist nicht witzig. Ich bin für nen kleinen tisch davor.



das ist das risiko das in unserem sport immer dabei ist. ich bin definitiv gegen große lines die optisch anfängerkompatibel gemacht werden. wenn du aus 2m höhe nach 4m sprungweite frontlastig auf ner plattform landest wird dir die plattform mal garnichts mehr bringen.

aber egal ob table, plattform oder nichts - schön sehen die neuen sprünge schonmal aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (10. Januar 2011)

kinschman schrieb:


> ...für schneller höher weiter, gibts doch weiter links am hang doch ein paar lines - sollte doch für die "profis" reichen.
> an der double-line konnte man sich damals als anfänger schön steigern -  step-by-step immer nen schritt weiter und höher.
> 
> naja...mal abwarten was sonst noch alles gebaut wird.



Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Zwar springe ich mittlerweile auch das dicke Gap auf der "Wings-Line", jedoch hab ich mich anfangs auch erstmal auf der Double-Line wie sie früher war heran getastet und war froh hier notfalls auch drüber rollen zu können. 
Ich denke auch, das genau diese Double-Line die Filthys richtig ausmacht. Jedenfalls war ich noch keinen Tag dort wo sich kein Einsteiger daran versucht hat das Holzbrett nicht zu berühren.


----------



## Jetpilot (10. Januar 2011)

> Ich denke auch, das genau diese Double-Line die Filthys richtig ausmacht. Jedenfalls war ich noch keinen Tag dort wo sich kein Einsteiger daran versucht hat das Holzbrett nicht zu berühren.


genau meine Meinung.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (10. Januar 2011)

geil geil geil, ich bin eigendlich auch kein doubles fan, aber ich hab schon lust auf die herrausforderung.

wird diesen sommer wieder spannend bis man sich da mal wieder richtig drüber wagt.
mir geht jetzt schon die pumpe 
ich freu mich drauf, zur not einfach draufhalten , besser zu weit als zu kurz, und so kurz sieht die landung nicht aus ^^


----------



## morpheus1283 (10. Januar 2011)

Mein düst da nicht nur die Pumpe, sonderna uch der Blutdruck...^^

ich als Angfänger hab eh schon meine Probleme damit...

Naja, ich werds Donnerstag sehen..zur Not trink ich den Mut an (scherz)


----------



## stainlessstyles (11. Januar 2011)

Bikefreunden,

Im anfang der filthy trails war der 'double line' original gebaut mit gaps. Juni 2009 mit der KonaFreerideSeries contest sind die tables zwisschen die gaps gekommen, eigentlich nur fur der contest. 2010 Hab ich die liegen lassen fur anfanger. Leider Hab ich oft gesehn das anfanger im weg fahren von die geforderten, deswegen Jetzt in 2011 werden die gaps wieder nur fur geforderten/experts.

Motivation:

*1 originale stand (gaps)
*2 entscheiden von anfanger/geforderten auf der trail
*3 smallere sprungen macht es technischer und mehr challenging
Die breite von der absprong (wo die riders immer fahren) ist genau so breit als vorher, nur das frame ist smaller.
*4 Das angebot von obstacles fur anfanger ist größer denn fur geforderten/experts


Doubles fur anfanger zu uben kommen später neben die gapline. Alles kommt gut fur jeden, keine sorgen!!!

Vielen dank fur euere guten feedback!!!!!

Gruß und bis bald

.S.


----------



## tokessa (11. Januar 2011)

Bin mal gespannt was sich da so getan hat, scheint nicht mehr viel für mich übrig zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PulpO (11. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht wurde ein pahr table-jumps auf das lose teil von das Boogie-trail (nach den step-down) nicht schlecht sein. Easy trail die auch für anfänger super ist und da ist noch platz. Der section was jetzt zimlich langweilig ist, wird dann auf jeden fall interessanter. Und sind alle wieder happy. Aber ich hab schon Vertrauen in der Styles. Der macht dat schon. 
Double sieht cool aus man! Da werden die handen jetzt schon wieder föcht..


----------



## ofi (11. Januar 2011)

.


----------



## Drakush (11. Januar 2011)

stainlessstyles schrieb:


> Das angebot von obstacles fur anfanger ist größer denn fur geforderten/experts
> 
> 
> Doubles fur anfanger zu uben kommen später neben die gapline. Alles kommt gut fur jeden, keine sorgen!!!
> ...


 

ich freu mich schon auf das neue zeug  

vielleicht bis zum we


----------



## Fiveages (11. Januar 2011)

Sauber!!! So muss das aussehen!! Juhu...dann kann man die ersten Sprünge auch mal wieder springen und musse nicht wegdrücken!!

Wat freu ich mich auf die kommende Saison!!

Daumen hoch für den Einsatz! Hast Dir echt ein Denkmal gesetzt Styles...Merci!!


----------



## MirSch (11. Januar 2011)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Jedenfalls war ich noch keinen Tag dort wo sich kein Einsteiger daran versucht hat das Holzbrett nicht zu berühren.


...und ich war noch keinen tag da wo sich nicht mindestens ein anfänger an den dingern weggepackt hat, an einem der nächstliegenden bäume zerschellt ist oder im weg rumstand. und das trotz der geringen höhe, weite und geschwindigkeit, trotz holzbrettern in den gaps und trotz der üebrsichtlichkeit des spots.



ofi schrieb:


> Solche dicken, anfängeruntauglichen Dinger stehen hier ja in fast jedem Wald rum



und warum? soll sich ein fortgeschrittener noch die mühe machen und anfängern die sprünge bauen damit sie üben können???
in meinen augen ist der normale werdegang so: man geht in den wald und macht sich die mühe seine eigenen sprünge zu bauen. an diesen erlernt man die grundtechnik, passt sie im laufe der zeit an´s eigene können an bis man bereit ist für größeres. jeder fortgeschrittene hat mal klein angefangen - aber halt mit nem anderen denkansatz als die meisten rider heute.



stainlessstyles schrieb:


> ...Leider Hab ich oft gesehn das anfanger im weg fahren von die geforderten, deswegen Jetzt in 2011 werden die gaps wieder nur fur geforderten/experts.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



danke! ganz deiner meinung. 

und wie schon erwartet: styles wird auch in zukunft die anfänger nicht vergessen


----------



## eLw00d (11. Januar 2011)

Du bist echt ein Arbeitstier Styles! 
Kaum ist der Schnee weg, schon plockert er wieder. 



Ich hoffe ich schaff's Sonntag vorbei zu kommen.
Sieht ordentlich aus!


----------



## KO-62 (11. Januar 2011)

Jetzt melde ich mich als "Oldy" zu Wort.

Dies bedeutet leider keine Gummiknochen mehr, viel Job und wenig Freizeit, erst im fortgeschrittenen Alter ins "Bergabfahren" eingestiegen und trotzdem mit vollem Einsatz und immer viel Spaß bei der Sache.

Die bisherige Version der Line hatte einfach den Vorteil, das man es springen konnte und viel Spaß daran hatte, ohne das allzuviel passieren konnte. Ich muss einfach sagen, das von 10 Sprüngen einer aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht 20 cm hinter dem Brett sondern etwas zu kurz endete. Und mit dem neuen Konzept bedeutet das für uns - Ende mit dieser Line - und so schön es für die "Besseren" ist, für die Leute die einfach nur einen flowigen und spaßigen Trail ohne "Do or Die" Passagen suchen, hat es sich damit erledigt. 

Ich finde allerdings das Styles einen super Job macht - aber halt orientiert an die etwas besseren Fahrer..... siehe die Trails die in letzter Zeit entstanden sind. Und wenn man dann sieht, das die "Großen Bike-Parks" den entgegengesetzen Weg einschlagen und eindeutig auf Flow setzen, ist es etwas schade.

Freue mich trotzdem auf das Frühjahr in Belgien!! 

Und nochmals DANKE (!!!) an Styles das er so engagiert bei der Sache ist und einen tollen Park hingezimmert hat.

Gruß aus Aachen


----------



## Phil DeLonge (11. Januar 2011)

ich guck mir das erstmal an, in real ist es immer was anderes.
fortschritt ist meistens gut


----------



## Panscher (11. Januar 2011)

kann man den einen dicken sprung in der line nicht einfach umfahren wenn der rest geblieben ist wie vorher??

vll ne bisschen blöde frage, aber werd donnerstag das erste mal da sein.


----------



## MirSch (11. Januar 2011)

KO-62 schrieb:


> Jetzt melde ich mich als "Oldy" zu Wort.
> 
> Dies bedeutet leider keine Gummiknochen mehr, viel Job und wenig Freizeit, erst im fortgeschrittenen Alter ins "Bergabfahren" eingestiegen und trotzdem mit vollem Einsatz und immer viel Spaß bei der Sache.
> 
> ...




Das was du schreibst kann man nachvollziehen. Als nächstes sind bestimmt auch wieder die etwas einfacheren Lines dran. Hat der Styles ja auch schon angekündigt und die Zielgruppe ist ja nicht gerade klein.

Die großen Bikeparks schlagen aber nicht den entgegengesetzten Weg ein, sondern ergänzen ihre Parks nun mit Flow-Lines. Big-Lines und bestehende Strecken werden auch dort immer größer und anspruchsvoller oder kannst du ein Beispiel nennen wo eine Line "entschärft" wurde? 
In den größten europäischen Parks (Leogang, Winterberg, Bischofsmais) fällt mir dazu kein aktuelles Beispiel ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (12. Januar 2011)

Wie der Phil schon sagte, erstmal schauen wie es so live aussieht. Bisher kam ich als nix könner in belgien immer auf meine kosten  Ist wohl nicht so einfach, auf dem wohl doch begrenzten raum strecken zu bauen die für jedermann spassig sind.
Man sollte aber auch die guten fahrer verstehen, für die ohne neue herausforderung die sache wohl langweilig werden würde.


----------



## Drakush (12. Januar 2011)

Tokki hat recht! Es wurde für viele gute Fahrer mit der Zeit eintönig.Ich find es auch immer wieder geil das bei Veränderungen erst mal alle schreien.Das ist doch bekloppt.
Anstatt sich zu freuen das es neue Herausforderungen gibt.
Wie Styles schon schrieb waren diese Jumps früher auch nicht entschärft.
Ich bin sehr oft da und mußte oft genug mit ansehen wie Leute die nicht gut fahren sich schön zerdeppert haben,weil ja nix passieren kann!Man kann ja nicht zu kurz springen.Ja ne ist klar 
Für Styles ist es auch nicht einfach immer die Waage zu halten.Das Gelände ist beschränkt und leider gibt es nicht genug Helfer um Lines für Einsteiger und die Verrückten gleichzeitig auf die Beine zu stellen.Dieser Park war schon immer für jeden Besucher ob gut oder schlecht konstruiert und so wir es immer bleiben wie ich Styles kenne  

Das war das Wort zum Sonntag Amen.


----------



## Asha'man (12. Januar 2011)

Die alte Line war halt ein guter Kompromiss. Ich bin gespannt, wie mir die neue in echt gefällt. Wenn ich mich drüber traue und überlebe, dann passt es für mich. Für Anfänger gibt es immer noch ein paar kleine Doubles/Sprünge zum üben, aber die alte Double Line wird mir trotzdem fehlen. 
Klar kann jeder Umbau auch nicht für jeden gerecht sein. Der Park ist immer noch toll.

Wir können ja mal nen Tag bauen mit Styles und dafür einmal freien Eintritt. Obwohl ich bezahl den Eintritt dann trotzdem. Wenn nicht zu viele Leute aufspringen und Styles das koordiniert bekommt, dann zaubern wir an nem Tag ne neue Line für Anfänger zum lernen von Tables/Doubles. 

Macht natürlich nur Sinn, wenn Styles das für sinnvoll hält. Ich und mein Klappspaten wären dabei. Der ist schon ganz heiss...den ganzen Winter aufgrund von Permafrost Boden in Neuss nur rumgelegen.


----------



## DiscopunX (12. Januar 2011)

also ich kann die Aufregung schon verstehen weil die Spürnge für manche sicher jetzt auf anhieb nichts mehr sind. Ich denke jedoch das sie für diese Line jetzt einfach besser sind. Durch den letzten double und das Roadgap war diese Line ja auch nur am Anfang für manche befahrbar. Dann doch lieber die Line ausweiten und ne kleinere seperat anlegen. 

Denn für die Leute die den letzten double und das Roadgap springen waren die 3 doubles davor eher schwunghemmend, also so war meine Empfindung. Allerdings weiss ich auch nicht ob ich die neuen schon springen würde :-D


----------



## Drakush (12. Januar 2011)

du wirst


----------



## MissGin (12. Januar 2011)

ich gebe euch schon Recht, die Line ist für euch jetzt natürlich spannender und somit sind die Änderungen meiner Meinung nach auch gerechtfertigt. 

Leider gehöre ich zu denen, die nur den Double und die Tables fahren konnte. Aber ich hoffe jetzt, dass Styles die Zeit findet, eine Line zu bauen, an der man sich als Anfänger weiterentwickeln kann. Sonst werde ich dieses Jahr doch weniger Park fahren und mehr Trails, ist ja auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## KO-62 (12. Januar 2011)

MirSch schrieb:


> Das was du schreibst kann man nachvollziehen. Als nächstes sind bestimmt auch wieder die etwas einfacheren Lines dran. Hat der Styles ja auch schon angekündigt und die Zielgruppe ist ja nicht gerade klein.
> 
> Die großen Bikeparks schlagen aber nicht den entgegengesetzten Weg ein, sondern ergänzen ihre Parks nun mit Flow-Lines. Big-Lines und bestehende Strecken werden auch dort immer größer und anspruchsvoller oder kannst du ein Beispiel nennen wo eine Line "entschärft" wurde?
> In den größten europäischen Parks (Leogang, Winterberg, Bischofsmais) fällt mir dazu kein aktuelles Beispiel ein.


Du hast Recht (!!) die größeren Bike-Parks gehen hin und ergänzen Ihre Big-Lines mit "Flow-Trails". Wobei auch dies teilweise fast schon Amüsant ist. Waren im Sommer 6 Tage in Livigno und da hat Hans Rey einen Flow-Trail gebaut und der ist wirklich überhaupt nix. So war's im Sommer - soll aber erweitert werden. 

Und wie gesagt, freu mich über den spektakulärsten und schönsten Bike-Park Belgiens ;-)
und es ist schon toll das man nicht immer nach Winterberg/Willingen bzw. Freiburg fahren muss um "legal" seinen Spaß zu haben.

Somit - Gib weiter Gas Styles und alles wird GUT -

Gruß
Axel


----------



## stainlessstyles (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo Bikers,

Ich finde es eine gute sache das Sie allen ihre meinung schreibt. Der anfänger doubles sollen so schnell wie moglich kommen fur euch. Will euch gern allen zufreden stellen

Neben der gapstrecke/flight trail ist noch platz. Ihr weißt das zwisschen den kleine wallride in trail 4 und und der gapstrecke trail 3 eine 'sneaktrail' liegt der gleich nach den dritten double geht? Dar kommen denn 2 doubles fur die anfanger zu uben. Beide double strecken kommen dan gleich auf der 4te double (trailgap) aus.

Erst mußen leider noch andere sachen fertig!

Guten compromis?

Geduld wird belohnt!

Gruß,

.S.

ps Der dritte double ist auch bald fertig (gap 5mtr):
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/


----------



## Stefan_78 (12. Januar 2011)

Ich werde am wochenende eventl. zum ersten mal dort sein und freue mich schon Tierisch   (..wenn ich nicht wieder arbeiten muss)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PlanB (12. Januar 2011)

stainlessstyles schrieb:


> Der dritte double ist auch bald fertig (gap 5mtr):
> http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/


Da kribbelts im Bauch wenn ich die neuen Sachen sehe. Supergeil! 



stainlessstyles schrieb:


> Neben der gapstrecke/flight trail ist noch platz. Ihr weißt das zwisschen den kleine wallride in trail 4 und und der gapstrecke trail 3 eine 'sneaktrail' liegt der gleich nach den dritten double geht? Dar kommen denn 2 doubles fur die anfanger zu uben. Beide double strecken kommen dan gleich auf der 4te double (trailgap) aus.


Hab auch erst um die alte Line getrauert, aber damit kann glaub ich jeder leben.


----------



## der Digge (12. Januar 2011)

Styles macht schon alles richtig 

nach dem die ganz dicken Sprünge gebaut wurden musste halt was mit gesundem Mittelmaß her.

Zudem fand ich es ungünstig das die "Anfängersprünge" vor'm Roadgap standen, da war immer die Gefahr vor Übermut einfach durchzuziehen.

Neue kleinere Spielereien hat er ja schon angekündigt und wer Angst hat das da nicht für ihn bei sein könnte kann den Baumeister ja einfach mal kontaktieren und mit anpacken, so wäre auch gesichert das es nicht zu lange dauert bis wieder was steht


----------



## WRC206 (12. Januar 2011)

Also ich denke wenn wir etwas Gedult aufbringen werden wir wirklich alle wieder glücklich 

Ich hab mich eigentlich auch schon auf die beiden Doubles mit dem "Table" dazwischen gefreut, weil ich bis jetzt noch nie so richtig ein Double gesprungen bin. Außer einmal ganz oben und da endete es nicht so gut ^^ Diesmal wollte ich es sicherer probieren.

Aber wenn er ja schon zweimal geschrieben hat, dass da bald eine kleine Line für Anfänger entsteht ist es doch gut. Bis dahin erfreut man sich halt an den Drops 

Da ich die neuen noch gar nicht life gesehen habe werden die auch mein erstes Ziel für den nächsten Besuch  Langsam rantasten und sich freuen wenn es klappt.

Bis jetzt hat es sich für mich dort immer gelohnt. Ganz großes Lob an Styles.

Bis hoffentlich bald. (kompletter Feb frei  )


----------



## morpheus1283 (13. Januar 2011)

So wegen Regen heute leider doch nicht vor Ort 

War gestern schon ne schlammschlach hier auf der Syburg


----------



## stainlessstyles (16. Januar 2011)

Gutemorgen Fahrers,

Die neue gaps sind gestern fur das erste mal sehr oft gefahren.
Diese besucher haben die gaps uberwonnen

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Who's next???

Bis Bald!

.S.


----------



## DerMolch (16. Januar 2011)

Also wir waren heute da. Zuerst war ich ein wenig deprimiert die neue Double-Line zu sehen - ich wusste nichts von einem Umbau.
So am Anfang der Saison, nach langer Winterpause hatte ich mich auf die "kleinen" Tables gefreut.
Nach einigen Runs auf den anderen Trails haben wir uns an die neuen Doubles gemacht. Es braucht ein wenig um die passende Geschwindigkeit kennenzulernen und den ersten neuen Sprung zu nehmen. Wenn es bei dem dann passt kann der zweite gut hinterher. Am Ende kommt dann soviel Speed dabei raus, das auch das (heute zum ersten Mal gesprungene) Roadgap ganz gut passt.
Ich muss sagen, Top Arbeit.

Es wurde ein Beispiel genannt, das sich zuviele Anfänger auf der alten Linie zerschossen haben - weil kann ja nix passieren.
Dazu kann ich ein Beispiel beisteuern: Im September meinte jemand, der schon auf der kleinen Übungsstrecke echt kaum Bikekontrolle bewiesen hat, die Tables springen zu müssen. Völlig verschätzt, zu kurz gelandet - Arm gebrochen. Keine Ahnung, sowas kann ja immer und überall leider passieren, aber irgendwie ist es schon ganz gut wenn Lines für bessere Fahrer, von denen für Anfänger getrennt sind.
Letztendlich muss jedoch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden welchem Risiko er sich aussetzt und ob er nach seinen Verhältnissen fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (16. Januar 2011)

kann ich nur bestätigen, wirklich sehr schön gemacht die neue linie.


----------



## PlanB (16. Januar 2011)

Jau, rockt absolut! Großes Kino, Styles! Und danke wie immer für die Bilder! 

War aber auch echt traumhaftes Wetter heute. Finds immer wieder erstaunlich, wie trocken die Filthy Trails sind, wenn der Rest des Waldes im Schlamm versinkt...


----------



## kinschman (16. Januar 2011)

jo, die neue double-line (flight-trail?) ging echt gut !! 
so gut, dass man direkt im ersten anlauf einfach durchfahren konnte und das roadgap -zum ersten mal- auch noch angeschlossen hat 

...und das alles schon "vor" saisonstart (nicht vergessen - ist ja noch winter - trotz sonnenschein und kurzer hose heute)....bin ein wenig geflasht 

war ein hammertag !!


----------



## stainlessstyles (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo Bikers,

Wenn die neue Bilder von de Gaps auf dem internet gesetzt wirden, wahren viel Riders (Deutsch,Belgisch und Niederländisch) sceptisch uber die Gaps. Letzte WE hat bewezen das die gaps gut zu fahren sind.

Es war ein sehr shöner Tag. Hab gestern auch ein primeur gesehn. Ein Fraulein/Mädchen dem der neue roadgap gesprungen hat....... RESPECT!!! Fur jeden der die neue roadgap angefahren ist, aber noch (immer) nicht gesprungen hat, klick auf diesen link fur das Bild vond der Fraulein/Mädchen und wird bemutigt:

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6074808/ 

Hier sind fur euch allen, eure bilder:

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Sportieve groeten und bis Bald!

.S.


----------



## Stefan_78 (17. Januar 2011)




----------



## Asha'man (17. Januar 2011)

Sehr nett! Bin gespannt, wie es in echt aussieht. 

Freu mich schon drauf, ob ich es nu fahren werde oder nicht.


----------



## Airhaenz (17. Januar 2011)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Sehr nett! Bin gespannt, wie es in echt aussieht.
> 
> Freu mich schon drauf, ob ich es nu fahren werde oder nicht.



Hey Thomy,

sag mal an wann du hinwillst. Dann hab ich jemand der mir gut zurreden kann


----------



## Asha'man (17. Januar 2011)

Wird gemacht. Nur mit dem zurreden wird das wohl eher umgekehrt sein.


----------



## morpheus1283 (17. Januar 2011)

Bin im gut Zureden auch ganz gut, zum Vorspringen allerdings weniger


----------



## Stefan_78 (17. Januar 2011)

ich komm dann auch mit...dann können wa uns gegenseitig mut zu sprechen
..quasi Gruppentherapie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (17. Januar 2011)

...kommt mal wieder runter!


----------



## eLw00d (17. Januar 2011)

Der Sonntag war wieder ein perfekter Tag auf den Filthy Trails.
Hatten saumäßig viel Spaß! Vorallem am neuen Curved Wallride. Gefühlt nen halben Tag da verbracht um Fotos zu machen. Geniales Teil!

Später dann mal die neue Gap-Line in Angriff genommen.
Beim 5er hat mein Hinterrad leider öfters die Landekante geküsst, aber das war jedes Mal mein Verschulden, denn was die Konstruktion angeht gibt's nichts zu meckern.
Passt prima! 

Danke Styles für nen perfekten Tag im immer besser werdenden Bikepark !


P.S. : Naja, fast perfekt... Nem Kumpel wurde das Geld aus seinem Portmonei geklaut, welches im Rucksack in der Hütte war.
Riesen Sauerei! Hab gedacht die Filthy Trails blieben von Asozialem Dreckspack verschont, aber leider ist dem nicht so.
*********** sind manchmal auch auf Mountainbikes unterwegs.


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Januar 2011)

oh, das ist natürlich mehr als ärgerlich, vorallem ist es schade weil dadurch das vertrauen unter bikern geschwächt wird...


----------



## eLw00d (17. Januar 2011)

Jap, alles was mir irgendwie wichtig ist bleibt demnächst im Auto.
Werd nur noch das absolut nötigste mit zum Park nehmen.

Nächstes Mal Roadgap Dominik?


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Januar 2011)

Wir werden sehen...


----------



## DerMolch (17. Januar 2011)

Dominik MUSS beim nächsten Mal ;-)


----------



## eLw00d (17. Januar 2011)

Genau, alle müssen! Christoph und Ich auch.


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Januar 2011)

wir machen nen train. Wer fällt wird überfahren...


----------



## BP. (17. Januar 2011)

paar fotos von sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (18. Januar 2011)

YEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!! 
http://www.blitzkasten.com/?view=fotos&rubrik=mtb&dir=23



freu mich schon auf dieses we. wehe es regnet


----------



## tokessa (19. Januar 2011)

Schöne bilder


----------



## Fiveages (19. Januar 2011)

...jau sehr kool!


----------



## stainlessstyles (20. Januar 2011)

Das sind sehr schöne Bilder von den curved-wallride. Vielen dank 'BP'!!!!!!


----------



## stainlessstyles (20. Januar 2011)

Update: Die 2011 Kona Operators sind lieferbar fur verleih!!! Viele leute haben lang darauf gewartet, jetzt ist es soweit! Fur interessierden mail nach [email protected] 

Fur mehr info check www.filthytrails.be

Ride on und bis Bald!

.S.


----------



## Bas-t (20. Januar 2011)

knüller Pics,....
geiler Xup,..ahne stimmt, der Herr war ja unzufrieden mit ihm,..^^

und @Styles:
ihr seid die Knaller!!Thumb up!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (20. Januar 2011)

Bas-t schrieb:


> und @Styles:
> *ihr* seid die Knaller!!Thumb up!!


Das ist der Styles ganz alleine, das ist ja das krasse...


----------



## Drakush (21. Januar 2011)

haste sonntag auf styles?? wegen schneefall frage ich 
wollte sonntag hin.vielleicht auch morgen


----------



## stainlessstyles (23. Januar 2011)

Drakush schrieb:


> haste sonntag auf styles?? wegen schneefall frage ich
> wollte sonntag hin.vielleicht auch morgen


 

Heute ist der bikepark geoffnet! Bis jetzt nog kein schnee zu sehn.

Gruß und bis bald!


----------



## Drakush (23. Januar 2011)

am Anfang der Woche Schnee vorhergesagt und jetzt 85% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 
da lohnt sich die Fahrt nicht


----------



## Bergamont-rider (27. Januar 2011)

Ist am we normal geöffnet? Wahrscheinlich schon oder? Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden..


----------



## Drakush (27. Januar 2011)

Sollte passen.Sonntag fliegen wir mal ein


----------



## stainlessstyles (28. Januar 2011)

Bergamont-rider schrieb:


> Ist am we normal geöffnet? Wahrscheinlich schon oder? Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden..


 

Filthy Trails ist geöfnett das ganze wochenende. (auch durch die ganze woche)

Bis bald!

.S.


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (28. Januar 2011)

ich werde warscheinlich nächsten Sonntag mal vorort sein =) 
Dieses we leider keine zeit ... =)


----------



## stainlessstyles (31. Januar 2011)

Hallo Riders,

Gestern 30-01-11 war es ein super schöne frische Tag mit viel fahrer. Gute ambiance!

Hier stehn eure Bilder

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

gruß,

.S.


----------



## Asha'man (31. Januar 2011)

Hey Styles,

war kalt, aber sehr nett gestern.  Die neue Doubleline teste ich beim nächsten Mal. 

Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WRC206 (2. Februar 2011)

Hi.
Ich wollte mal fragen, wie lange im Vorraus man sich anmelden muss um sich ein Bike auszuleihen.
Und in welchen Größen sind die verfügbar? Bin 1,88m groß. 

Würde halt gerne mal einen ganzen Tag mit einem Freerider unterwegs sein, um zu gucken, ob sich der Wechsel dahin lohnt, oder ob ich mein jetztiges erst noch weiter fahre/ausreize.


----------



## Drakush (2. Februar 2011)

dann empfehle ich das cove  schweine teuer aber fährt sich 1.sahne


----------



## WRC206 (2. Februar 2011)

Naja, vom Leihpreis ist da ja kein Unterschied zum Kona  Nur das Big Hit ist etwas günstiger. 
Kaufen könnte ich mir das später aber wohl nicht 
Mir geht es ja aber einfach darum, überhaupt mal nen ganzen Tag damit unterwegs zu sein. Hab bis jetzt ja erst 2 Abfahrten mit nem Big Bike gemacht.

Seid ihr eigentlich auch am 19. da? Oder vllt auch vorher nochmal?


----------



## stainlessstyles (4. Februar 2011)

WRC206 schrieb:


> Hi.
> Ich wollte mal fragen, wie lange im Vorraus man sich anmelden muss um sich ein Bike auszuleihen.
> Und in welchen Größen sind die verfügbar? Bin 1,88m groß.
> 
> Würde halt gerne mal einen ganzen Tag mit einem Freerider unterwegs sein, um zu gucken, ob sich der Wechsel dahin lohnt, oder ob ich mein jetztiges erst noch weiter fahre/ausreize.


 

Hallo,

Sie können am besten 3 wochen minimum vorraus anmelden. Alle bikes, Cove, Konas und Big Hit sind M(edium)

gruß,

.S.


----------



## gobo (5. Februar 2011)

hi styles
wie das das mit den strecken bei euch aus?wollte morgen zu euch,ist es sehr naß??wegen der richtigen kleidung.

mfg


----------



## j0ker_mtb (5. Februar 2011)

Waren heute da! Alles wunderbar zu fahren. Vor allem  sind die Filthys nicht matschig wegen dem sandigen Boden


----------



## morpheus1283 (7. Februar 2011)

Aber die Einfahrt ist die Hölle, da könnte man ruhig mal etwas gegen die Schlaglöcher tun ;-)


----------



## gobo (7. Februar 2011)

hammergeil gemacht styles,wunderbar!
ja die zufahrt zum parkplatz kann man ja kompl. in die tonne tretten,kann man da nix machen?
kommen auf jedenfall wieder!!


----------



## schroeti (7. Februar 2011)

gobo schrieb:


> hammergeil gemacht styles,wunderbar!
> ja die zufahrt zum parkplatz kann man ja kompl. in die tonne tretten,kann man da nix machen?
> kommen auf jedenfall wieder!!




Doch, kann man... kauf Dir nen Geländewagen...   

Hast aber recht, der Wageninhalt ist danach schön durchgerüttelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (7. Februar 2011)

Video vom letzten WE. Erste Schritte mit der GoPro und ich bin nichts besonderes gefahren. Also nicht zu viel erwarten.


----------



## MirSch (7. Februar 2011)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Video vom letzten WE. Erste Schritte mit der GoPro und ich bin nichts besonderes gefahren. Also nicht zu viel erwarten.



sauber!


----------



## morpheus1283 (8. Februar 2011)

schroeti schrieb:


> Doch, kann man... kauf Dir nen Geländewagen...
> 
> Hast aber recht, der Wageninhalt ist danach schön durchgerüttelt.




Sch*iß auf den Inhalt, aber weißte was so Stoßdämpfer kosten? Vorallem elektrische wie bei opel zB bei den IDS-Fahrwerken?! 

Da bekommste das en....


----------



## DerMolch (8. Februar 2011)

Opel fahrn is wie wenze fliechst


----------



## Jetpilot (8. Februar 2011)

aktives fahrwerk. bekommste in kisten ab 90.000 Euro


----------



## DerMolch (8. Februar 2011)

Abgesehen von der Zufahrtsstraße war sonntag wieder echt super.
Endlich ist auch das neue Roadgap bezwungen. Ich glaube mit viel vorher anschauen und überlegen wie und wo und was kommt man nicht weiter. Ich habs dann einfach gemacht und gut war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (8. Februar 2011)

Junge...


----------



## tokessa (8. Februar 2011)

Ist ja meist so, obwohl schauen sollte man schon vorher


----------



## DerMolch (8. Februar 2011)

Schon klar, ist doch standart! Jedoch wird ein Sprung den man sich eigentlich anschaut schwieriger, je öfter man ihn sich ansieht. Jedenfalls ist das bei mir so.


----------



## Drakush (8. Februar 2011)

sind zwar nicht nur Filthy´s aber ihr werdet es mir sicher verzeihen  

 
Teilweise vom letzten Sonntag.


----------



## PlanB (8. Februar 2011)

Ihr habt doch alle keine Ahnung... Ich musste da am Sonntag mit Gewindefahrwerk durch! Ein 90.000-Euro-Opel? Jetzt gehts aber los... 

Und das Big Gap ist doch wirklich langweilig, die wahre Challenge is der Step-up danach!  Da hats mich vielleicht zerbröselt...  Meine linke Hand ist - nunja, sagen wir mal vorsichtig - dicker als sonst...


----------



## gobo (8. Februar 2011)

geländewagen!?da brauchste eher einen trophy truck um da fahren zu können.
ja das mit den sprüngen ist schon geil aber das neue roadgap ist ja mal männlich,junge junge
ich finds geil was styles und crew da hingesetzt haben,respekt!!vorallem man kann alles schön und mit flow fahren!!

mfg


----------



## Jetpilot (8. Februar 2011)

wo ist denn eigentlich dieses neue steinfeld was auf facebook gepostet wurde?


----------



## DerMolch (8. Februar 2011)

@planB:

Willst du das video nicht mal posten?
Sah jedenfalls fies aus! Doppelter Flick-Flack, einer mit, einer ohne Demo ;-)


----------



## schroeti (8. Februar 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> wo ist denn eigentlich dieses neue steinfeld was auf facebook gepostet wurde?




ich kenn nur das alte platte Geröll neben den Northshores, war aber auch letztes Jahr im Oktober das letzte Mal dort. Wer braucht zum Fahren schon Steine??     Das nimmt nur zuviel Speed raus und haut in die Teile.



@Nüsser Jungs: geile Videos. Da bekommt man Lust aufs Fahren. Schön flowig.


----------



## Panscher (8. Februar 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> wo ist denn eigentlich dieses neue steinfeld was auf facebook gepostet wurde?



Hab nur eins gesehen... dort wo die grossen neuen sprünge sind kommt vorher ein kleiner schon recht kaputter double den man über so ein paar steine anfärt... rechts daneben war nen steinfeld. allerdings voll mit laub und scheinbar lang nicht mehr befahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (8. Februar 2011)

hab ich noch nie gesehen...


----------



## eLw00d (8. Februar 2011)

Der ist da auch einfach an der falschen Stelle.
Wär schön wenn der Rockgarden in nem interessanten Trail eingebaut wäre.


----------



## PlanB (8. Februar 2011)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> @planB:
> 
> Willst du das video nicht mal posten?
> Sah jedenfalls fies aus! Doppelter Flick-Flack, einer mit, einer ohne Demo ;-)



Also gut, here comes...


----------



## Drakush (8. Februar 2011)

eieiei..........du bist nicht der erste dem es so ging


----------



## Asha'man (8. Februar 2011)

Das sieht übel aus. Vorderrad ist nicht rüber gekommen, oder?
Und in ner Nebenrolle: Drakush!


----------



## DerMolch (8. Februar 2011)

Das Vorderrad hing schön mittig vor der Kante! Der Sturz sah von der Seite noch beschissener aus!


----------



## Asha'man (8. Februar 2011)

Hoffentlich nichts schlimmes passiert. Sieht böse aus. StepUp steht definitiv nicht auf meiner ToDo. 

Neue Doubleline + Roadgap schon eher.


----------



## Drakush (8. Februar 2011)

es ist einfach jungs  treten als ob es um euer leben gehen würde,FW in der senke pushen und rauf katapultieren.zu not den rest nachziehen


----------



## DerMolch (8. Februar 2011)

Wieso ALS OB es um mein Leben ginge? *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PlanB (8. Februar 2011)

Ja das is halt sone "Do-or-Die"-Geschichte - irgendwie hat mir dann doch die letzte Konsequenz gefehlt, und das wird bei dem Ding halt böse bestraft...

Wie gesagt, meine linke Hand ist ziemlich dick und wird langsam bunt, mal hören was der Doc morgen sagt. Ansonsten hab ich echt nix - nichmal nen blauen Fleck! ^^


----------



## Drakush (8. Februar 2011)

da hast du aber auch glück gehabt  hätte schlimmer ausgehan könnnen.
hoffe der doc findet nix.
@Toshi:
um dein leben, weil du beim ersten mal nicht schnell genug sein kannst
wenn er 2-3 mal drin ist,kann man tempo raus nehmen.


----------



## schroeti (9. Februar 2011)

Korrekt, aber eigentlich könnte man sowas ja auch ein bißchen entschärfter bauen. OK, muss ja nicht jeder fahren, aber schön wär's schon, wenn jemand, der schon das Gap fährt, auch ohne Nachbrenner über das Teil kommt. 

Zum Glück fahre ich diese Line nicht...    ich bin dafür viiieeell zu alt.


----------



## tokessa (9. Februar 2011)

Lol, ja schroeti wem sagst du das


----------



## DerMolch (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo Schroeti,

ich finde es eigentlich ganz gut das in der Linie nochmal so ein "Hammer" zum Schluss kommt. Das Ding muss nicht jeder fahren können, irgendwie finde ich das das den eigenen Ansporn nach oben treibt. 
Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen - ich springe den Stepup nicht!!! Generell finde ich es ganz gut ein paar harmlose Linien dort zu haben, und dann die beiden mit dem Roadgaps (Double Line + Whings). Ganz ehrlich - sehr oft habe ich gesehen wie sich Jungs auf der Double Line (damals Table Line) zerbröselt haben weil "sind ja nur Tables". Mit dem Umbau auf Doubles ist nun ganz klar eine Grenze zwischen denen gesetzt die schonmal Doubles von 4m+ gesprungen sind und sich das zutrauen, oder eben denen die erst einmal bei kleineren Sprüngen ihr Können steigern. 
Dies ist MEINE Meinung und ich will sie niemandem aufdrängen! Soll echt auch mit Sicherheit nicht überheblich klingen, ich find es so nur sicherer.


----------



## PlanB (9. Februar 2011)

So, Mittelhandknochen ist durch, bekomm wohl ne Platte rein, sobald es abgeschwollen ist. Schöner Mist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (9. Februar 2011)

Was???????????


----------



## DiscopunX (9. Februar 2011)

Oha, dann mal gute und schnelle Besserung. Blöder Zeitpunkt zum Saisonstart.


----------



## Panscher (9. Februar 2011)

Thoshi du hast schon recht aber....

war sonntag das erste mal da und was mir sehr schnell aufgefallen ist das da einfach so "mitteldinger" fehlen. Du hast entweder die kleineren Sprünge da oder die grossen. Irgendwie fehlt noch etwas dazwischen um sich an die "dicken dinger" herantasten zu können...


----------



## Asha'man (9. Februar 2011)

@PlanB: Autsch! Gute Besserung unbekannterweise.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (9. Februar 2011)

na dann doch lieber blaue flecken 
gute besserung.


----------



## DerMolch (9. Februar 2011)

Panscher schrieb:


> Thoshi du hast schon recht aber....
> 
> war sonntag das erste mal da und was mir sehr schnell aufgefallen ist das da einfach so "mitteldinger" fehlen. Du hast entweder die kleineren Sprünge da oder die grossen. Irgendwie fehlt noch etwas dazwischen um sich an die "dicken dinger" herantasten zu können...



Ja, das stimmt! Die mittleren Dinger fehlen da jetzt. Aber ich denke das dort noch weiteres entstehen wird.


----------



## eLw00d (9. Februar 2011)

Da gibt's eigentlich nichts zu vermuten.
Styles hat hier geschrieben, dass links neben der renovierten Gap-Line eine Anfängerline entsteht.


----------



## Asha'man (9. Februar 2011)

Was Styles anfasst, das funktioniert einfach. Habe noch nichts von ihm gesehen, was sich nicht flüssig fahren liesse. Mache mir auch keine Sorgen, dass die angekündigte Anfänger/Fortgeschrittenen Line toll wird. 

Gut für die Anfänger ist auch, der Umbau des großen North Shores am Anfang der Double Line (Flight Trail?). Ist jetzt prima zum Droppen üben. Werde ich meine Freundin beim nächsten Mal runter scheuchen. 
Für mich allerdings schade. Denn ich mochte den hohen North Shore irgendwie und es gibt nette Stories dazu, gell Darius? Ich fahr die ganz einfache Line vor...alle einfach hinterher...    So ging das erste Mal ganz ohne nachzudenken. Gut danach war ich sauer. Kurze Zeit drauf dann nicht mehr.


----------



## gobo (9. Februar 2011)

was wird das den für ein trail der ganz links am boogie trail ist,nicht wings!!
einfach noch ein stück weiter links????


----------



## eLw00d (9. Februar 2011)

Du meinst den mit dem 180Grad Wallride (siehe Album)? 
Wird halt irgendwas spaßiges und geht dann irgendwann auch bis unten soweit ich das mitbekommen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (9. Februar 2011)

ja genau wo dieser sehr steile wallride ist!
dachte erst das wird die dh,ist aber doch mehr freeride trail.

mfg


----------



## schroeti (9. Februar 2011)

@planB: gute Besserung. Hört sich leider nach was längerem an, gerade wenn "Blech" reinkommt. 


Als Filthy-Geschädigter  aus eigener Erfahrung (ich habe mal weiter oben auf der Nortshoreline full speed einen Baum geküßt und 5 min. die Schafe gezählt) gehe ich die neuen Sachen immer ruhig an. Einfach hinterher ist sicherlich auch eine Art, zu lernen. Wenn man das Niveau vom Vordermann hat! Wenn nicht, kann das übel enden. Ne nasse Unterhose ist da noch das kleinste Übel, an was ich denke  

Das Fahren lernen ist meines Erachtens nach auf den bis heute vorhandenen Lines überhaupt kein Problem. OK, ab und zu sind immer ein paar Schwierigkeiten drin, aber solange man die großen Dinger wegläßt, gehts doch schön smooth zu. Und nur einfach und harmlos ist ja irgendwann auch langweilig. 

Aber: Obacht vor den Bäumen....


----------



## MirSch (9. Februar 2011)

@PlanB: gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (9. Februar 2011)

ach ja...der Step-up 
Bin auch schon dort abgestiegen, mich hats mehr am Hinterrad erwischt...viel zu langsam gewesen und dan zakpufpeng hing ich mit dem Linken Arm zwischen den Holzlatten.
@PlanB: Wünsch dir ne gute und schnelle Genesung


----------



## PlanB (10. Februar 2011)

Danke für die vielen Genesungswünsche. OP ist gut verlaufen, bin schon wieder zuhause. Hab nur Schrauben drin, keine Platte, was schonmal positiv ist. Drei Wochen Gips, wenns gut läuft.


----------



## DerMolch (11. Februar 2011)

Das ging aber jetzt schnell!!! 
Dann gute Besserung. Brauchst Du am WE Ablenkung? Nummer haste ja!
Du hast wenigstens keine Drähte quer durch die Hand und aus der Haut heraus schauen wie ich 2009 ;-)


----------



## stainlessstyles (11. Februar 2011)

Ouch!!!! Gute Besserung. Hoffe du kannst schnell wieder fahren!


----------



## schroeti (11. Februar 2011)

stainlessstyles schrieb:


> Ouch!!!! Gute Besserung. Hoffe du kannst schnell wieder fahren!




Schnell wieder fahren - aber nicht wieder so schnell fahren  !!!   

Auf das die Gräten rasch zusammenwachsen.


----------



## gobo (11. Februar 2011)

auch gute besserung von mir,junge junge eigentlich haste so gesehen nochmal glück gehabt,wir standen danaben und haben den sturz gesehen und dachten schon das schlimmste!!
dann laß dich mal verwöhnen!!

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acmatze (11. Februar 2011)

auch von mir gute besserung.


----------



## acmatze (12. Februar 2011)

nabend,
wir kommen morgen mal wieder mit nem rudel bergradfahrer vorbei.


----------



## Stefan_78 (12. Februar 2011)

Hi,wir waren Freitag zum ersten mal dort....war schon richtig genial...außer das alles was aus Holz ist SEHR glatt war!:-D


----------



## DiscopunX (12. Februar 2011)

morgen gibts ne cablecam session wenns wetter jut is


----------



## stainlessstyles (14. Februar 2011)

discopunx schrieb:


> morgen gibts ne cablecam session wenns wetter jut is


 
yeah!!!!


----------



## stainlessstyles (14. Februar 2011)

Gutemorgen Bikefreunden,

Gestern genoßen von ein sonnige, schöne winter-wochenende!!!

Hier sind die P.O.W (pictures of weekend) at filthytrails

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Gruß und bis die Tage!

.S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscopunX (14. Februar 2011)

hey Styles und natürlich auch an die anderen, das Video von den Filthys gestern ist schon Online.

 
Viel Spass damit


----------



## tokessa (14. Februar 2011)

Klasse


----------



## stainlessstyles (14. Februar 2011)

DiscopunX schrieb:


> hey Styles und natürlich auch an die anderen, das Video von den Filthys gestern ist schon Online.
> 
> 
> Viel Spass damit


 

Fett Fett Fett!!!!


----------



## stainlessstyles (14. Februar 2011)

trailupdate:

31-3-2011 (marz) ist de bikepark geschlossen! Michelin Bycicle Tires und Trek haben der Bikepark gemietet fur ein privat-event

Deswegen ist Der bikepark geschlossen fur die reguliere besucher 31-3-2011

Gruß,

Styles


----------



## Bas-t (14. Februar 2011)

geiles video leute!!hammer!!schön viel action!!!
nur iwie teilweise n bissl überbelichtet und daher etwas blasse farben,..aber sonst quali und schnitt,.. 1A,..selten ein Amateurvideo gesehen was so gut war!!!
Weiter so!!

Gruß


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Februar 2011)

ich habs zwar schonmal gesagt aber ich finde das MUSS einfach Video der Woche werden.


----------



## M.N. (15. Februar 2011)

Styles wir waren schon bei euch fahren, aber was ihr so neues an den Start gebracht habt schaut wirklich gut aus... wir sind nächsten Monat wieder da.


----------



## Deleted 199650 (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

biete Mitfahrgelegenheit am Sonntag 20.02.11 von Koblenz/Umgebung (genauer gesagt Höhr-Grenzhausen) zu den Filthy Trails für bis zu 3 Mitfahrer. Wer Interesse hat, bitte melden.

Schöne Grüße
Mike


----------



## yoyo (18. Februar 2011)

Morgen geht's los!


----------



## MirSch (19. Februar 2011)

war mal wieder richtig geil 

wetter mehr als ok, strecken wie man´s gewohnt ist top, nette leute, gute stimmung! 

freue mich schon auf den nächsten besuch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (20. Februar 2011)

@Styles: Ich nehme alles zurück. Die neuen Doubles sind super und ich hab mich getraut. 





Und für Anfänger gibt es jetzt schon noch genug Herausforderungen. Was du bastelst hat Hand und Fuss. Immer wieder schön bei euch und deshalb kommen wir auch so gerne und oft. 

Die Aufkleber kommen wohl doch ans Auto.  Am Fahrrad ist kein Platz. Überlege die Fox Aufkleber auf der Gabel mit deinen zu ersetzen. Mal sehen.


----------



## MirSch (20. Februar 2011)

sauber asha!!!  die doubles sind geil! 

here we go (19.02.2011-Filthy Trails Belgium kicks Ass!)...


----------



## tokessa (22. Februar 2011)

Sauber, wie immer


----------



## basmati (22. Februar 2011)

Am Sonntag war auch echt super, die neuen doubles usw. sind top, vor allem der 2te der heut ganz gut raus!!!
bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## DerMolch (22. Februar 2011)

Kommt am Wochenende, respektive Sonntag irgendwer von den Aachenern hin? Ich hätte Lust und Zeit..


----------



## evilthommy (22. Februar 2011)

war schonmal jemand mit nem hardtail dort kann man damit dort gut fahren ohne sich abzuschiessen??
fahre das kiez 040
gruss thomas


----------



## DerMolch (22. Februar 2011)

Ich würde mal sagen das ein Kiez ein gutes Bike für da ist! Die Jungs die dort am meisten abgehen scheinen die 4-crosser zu sein. Es gibt eigentlich keine, bzw kaum Wurzelfelder oder so. Die Sprünge sind alle sauber geshaped und die großen Sprünge kann man ja erstmal auslassen. Ich hätte gern ein Hardtail um dort zu fahren.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (22. Februar 2011)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen das ein Kiez ein gutes Bike für da ist! Die Jungs die dort am meisten abgehen scheinen die 4-crosser zu sein. Es gibt eigentlich keine, bzw kaum Wurzelfelder oder so. Die Sprünge sind alle sauber geshaped und die großen Sprünge kann man ja erstmal auslassen. Ich hätte gern ein Hardtail um dort zu fahren.




Jo seh ich auch so!


----------



## evilthommy (22. Februar 2011)

ok danke schonmal für die info dann werd ich wohl mal dahin fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinschman (22. Februar 2011)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen das ein Kiez ein gutes Bike für da ist! Die Jungs die dort am meisten abgehen scheinen die 4-crosser zu sein. Es gibt eigentlich keine, bzw kaum Wurzelfelder oder so. Die Sprünge sind alle sauber geshaped und die großen Sprünge kann man ja erstmal auslassen. Ich hätte gern ein Hardtail um dort zu fahren.



haha....kannst meins mal geliehen haben beim nächsten mal 



...also es macht schon spaß, aber es ist auch deutlich anstrengender als mitm fully (gerade übern ganzen tag gesehen)...
...ich werde zukünftig dort wieder mit nem vollgefederten bike fahren (nen dh-bike musses aber wahrlich nicht sein).


----------



## evilthommy (22. Februar 2011)

hab leider kein fully


----------



## PlanB (22. Februar 2011)

Macht nix. Die Jungs, die da am krassesten abgehen, fahren Hardtail. Und die lassen nix aus. Neulich fuhr einer sogar die komplette Double Line inkl. Roadgap ohne Kette...


----------



## stainlessstyles (22. Februar 2011)

evilthommy schrieb:


> hab leider kein fully


 

Es ist moglich ein fully zu leihen. Check diese website: www.filthytrails.be

Gruß und bis bald!

.S.


----------



## Asha'man (22. Februar 2011)

@PlanB: Ohne Kette???  Da müsste ich aber noch ordentlich an meiner Absprungtechnik feilen. Ab dem Dritten Double würde ich ohne reintreten glaube ich ordentlich einschlagen. Das kleine Gap nehme ich auch lieber etwas schneller.


----------



## Jetpilot (22. Februar 2011)

warm? weil mans kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergamont-rider (28. Februar 2011)

War auch schon 2 mal mit meinem hardtail da, ist echt super zu fahren.. Fahr übrigens auch n kiez..  

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11490


----------



## Drakush (28. Februar 2011)

vid vo letzter woche. 
mit e HT ist du da gut aufgehoben 
da  fallen mir  die  alten  zeiten ein:


----------



## M.N. (28. Februar 2011)

@ Drakush geht ihr am So. an den Filthy Trails fahren?


----------



## Asha'man (28. Februar 2011)

Bist du bekloppt die Füße da runter zu nehmen?! 

@MN: Jo.


----------



## M.N. (28. Februar 2011)

wir sehen uns am So.


----------



## Asha'man (28. Februar 2011)

@MN: Jo.  

Bis Sonntag.


----------



## MissGin (28. Februar 2011)

Si si - bis Sonntag  
@Draki: schaffste den jetzt auch noch?


----------



## Drakush (1. März 2011)

Jo.Sonntag 

mach mal nach Schatz


----------



## MissGin (1. März 2011)

.... K.ei.er .... garst..er.... Ma.n!


----------



## tommilein (1. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bin der Tom und würde gerne mal die Filthy's erkunden. Leider kenne ich hier bei uns nur Tourenfahrer,
die man nicht dafür begeistern kann in Parks o.ä. zu fahren.

Daher wollte ich mal fragen, ob ich mich am Sonntag an euch dranhängen darf. Die meisten von euch kommen aus meiner Nähe wie ich gesehen habe,
dann könnte man sich vorher treffen und zusammen hinfahren um Spaß zu haben.

Viele Grüße
Tommilein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (1. März 2011)

kein ding schließ dich halt an.


----------



## M.N. (4. März 2011)

@ MissGin, ihr seid am So. um 10 Uhr an den Filthy Trails... Richtig?


----------



## MissGin (4. März 2011)

@M.N. so wie ich das verstanden habe müssen wir am Sonntag mal wieder aus dem Bett fallen, weil MirSch es so will  

Also richtig, 10 Uhr  
Kommt allerdings auch drauf an, wer bei uns noch mit fährt im Auto, dann könnte es auch 11 Uhr werden


----------



## M.N. (4. März 2011)

Der MirSch hat recht, am So. soll es den ganzen Tag bestes Wetter haben! Wir sehen uns...


----------



## Phil DeLonge (4. März 2011)

der mirsch hat nichts zu sagen der kommt jetzt eh nicht mit


----------



## Asha'man (4. März 2011)

@MissGin: Ist das ne Anspielung auf mich oder Sebi??


----------



## MissGin (4. März 2011)

@Phil: ach so?! 
@Asha: *hehehehehe* das kannste dir aussuchen


----------



## Panscher (4. März 2011)

Werden die Trails am Sonntag, bei hoffentlich bestem Wetter, auch mal wieder besuchen...!


----------



## Kunstflieger (4. März 2011)

Oh man ! Da kommt ihr alle einmal rechtzeitig in Wallung und ich bin nicht dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (5. März 2011)

weniger schrauben und kaufen und mehr fahren nico


----------



## Kunstflieger (5. März 2011)

Komm doch nächste Woche mal hier hin dann fahren wir ein kleines  Türchen


----------



## ThugLine25 (5. März 2011)

ich will auch!
 muss nur schauen wie ich hinkomm!


----------



## evilthommy (5. März 2011)

wisst ihr ob die am montag auch geöffnet haben?? und jemand von euch montag da???


----------



## stainlessstyles (6. März 2011)

Hallo,

Morgen, 07-03-11 ist der bikepark offen.

Gruß,

.S.


----------



## MissGin (6. März 2011)

Hey ho... war super cool heute - wenn Drakush' Prellung morgen net zu schlimm ist, kommen wir morgen nochmal  

Anti-Karnevals-Biken 

*und wenn dat Trömmelsche jet.... *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morpheus1283 (6. März 2011)

War ein klasse Tag heute...

Aber die Zufahrt raubt mir jedes mal die Nerven.

Syles, da liegt so viel Schotter am Rand, schnapp dir mal nen Bagger und mach die Huckelpiste weg 

Oder wir Biker machern das mal Kollektiv gegen freien Eintritt ;-)


----------



## MissGin (6. März 2011)

Das hält einfach nicht lange mit der einfahrt. Glaube letztes Jahr wurde das mal gemacht.

Die Straße hat da wohl was gegen 

Aber war schon abenteuerlich heute. Irgendwann taucht mein Auto mal komplett in ein loch


----------



## ThugLine25 (6. März 2011)

verdammt!


----------



## Asha'man (6. März 2011)

Maaaaaannnnnn war das ne schwere Geburt mit den Doubles heute. Nach ner Stunde rumgehampel (keine Ahnung warum) ist dann der Knoten endlich geplatzt.

Tolles Wetter, tolle Leute, toller Bikepark. Hat sich, wie immer gelohnt!  

Wenn meine Beine morgen früh noch mitspielen, dann...morgen wieder.


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (6. März 2011)

wir werden morgen warschinlich auch dabei sein


----------



## DerMolch (7. März 2011)

Moin Moin,
wer ist denn heute noch dort am Start? Bisher bin ich der einzige von uns und glaube das man als einzelperson dort nicht rein darf, ist das richtig?


----------



## nwamz (7. März 2011)

hi ich war auch gestern zum ersten mal da und muss sagen hat echt Laune gemacht war bestimmt nicht das letzte mal.


----------



## MissGin (7. März 2011)

Sonntag und Montag - ein Träumchen  Blauer Himmel, Sonnenschein und (fast) alles, was ich vorhatte hat auch geklappt *grins* Ein schönes Wochenende 

@Asha: glückwunsch zur locker-flockigen Doubleline


----------



## ThugLine25 (8. März 2011)

jaman das war geil! immer wieder gerne!


----------



## Asha'man (8. März 2011)

@Missy: Dangö. 

Und auch zweimal hintereinander Filthys ist nicht genug. Will schon wieder hin. Meine zaghaften Style Versuche auf der Doubleline bedürfen weiteren Ausbau. Gestern gings vom Kopf wenigstens richtig gut. Freu mich schon auf's nächste Mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (8. März 2011)

ich weiß nicht wer es ist aber der gute ging gut ab am sonntag 
vllt willer das foto ja sehen, darum setz ich es mal rein.


----------



## evilthommy (8. März 2011)

will auch


----------



## Phil DeLonge (8. März 2011)

wären die akkus nicht abgeschissen hätte ich mehr fotos gemacht, hatte leider keinen ersatz dabei.


----------



## evilthommy (8. März 2011)

wie alt bist du? kommst ja aus meiner nähe vllt mal zusammen nach belgien fahren? oder haste schon jemand aus der nähe?^^


----------



## Phil DeLonge (8. März 2011)

wie es sich halt ergibt.


----------



## morpheus1283 (9. März 2011)

Es hat nicht zufällig jemand auf dem Parkplatz einen schwarzen Handschuh Marke Roeckel gefunden oder?

Irgendwie fehlt mir einer :-/

Mist aber auch...


----------



## Asha'man (9. März 2011)

Oh, das kenn ich. Ich vermisse einen Fox Bomber in Schwarz.  Auch irgendwo auf den Filthytrails oder dem Nachhauseweg verschwunden.

Ich habe mit Bleistift dieses Phantombild angefertigt:


----------



## Phil DeLonge (9. März 2011)

am sonntag hat nur jemand eine scott brille gefunden....vllt hängt die noch an dem unterstand, wer weiß.


----------



## PlanB (9. März 2011)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Bleistift dieses Phantombild angefertigt:



Kann aber zum Verbleib des Phantoms leider nichts konstruktives beisteuern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (9. März 2011)

Vielleicht läuft ja jetzt so ein Hochlandrind mit besagtem Handschuh über dem Horn herum. "Der letzte Schrei" - ließ ich mir sagen ;-)


----------



## acmatze (11. März 2011)

...bis morgen!


----------



## patwisch (12. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe erst vor kurzem mit FR/DH angefangen und bin bisher nur bei uns auf den Halden gefahren.
Da das aber langsam doch etwas langweilig wird und Willingen/Winterberg noch nicht auf sind suchen wir was zum ausweichen.

Ich bin auf die Filthy Trails gestoßen, hab da aber noch nen paar Fragen:
- Wenn ich das richtig sehe gibts dort keinen Lift. Daher interessiert es mich wie lange man denn hoch fährt/schiebt?
- Ich hab hier beim durchstöbern was von Eintritt gelesen: Wie teuer ist der?

Glaub das wars erstmal. Würden morgen evt. hinfahren.

Gruß pat


----------



## der Digge (12. März 2011)

Eintritt ist 7,50 und schieben ist easy, also "mal eben" wieder hoch.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (12. März 2011)

musst am anfang noch unterschreiben dass du das alles auf eigenes risiko machst und dir den gefahren bewusst bist


----------



## MissGin (12. März 2011)

... und mind. 2 Personen müsst ihr sein und: wichtig: Essen und Getränke mit dem Rucksack mit auf die Filthys nehmen. Zum Auto zurück ist weit und oben gibt es nix. Also Rucksack packen und den dann oben am Unterstand deponieren - passiert nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilthommy (12. März 2011)

auf der hp steht was von protektoren.. reicht denen nen helm?
 gruss thomas


----------



## Asha'man (12. März 2011)

DIR sollte ein Helm nicht reichen.  Knie-, Schienbeinschoner wuerde ich auf jeden Fall anziehen und ich persoenlich fahre da auch nicht ohne Protektorenjacke und Leatt Brace. Musst du selber wissen.


----------



## PlanB (12. März 2011)

Kontrolliert wirds nicht, ich denke darauf wollte er hinaus. Den Rest muss im Endeffekt jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## patwisch (12. März 2011)

Danke für die Infos.

Werd morgen mit min. 2 Freunden hin fahren.

Gruß pat


----------



## inonoob (12. März 2011)

Hey

war wieder geiler Tach. Die neue Double Line ist top und Road Gapp bammm war echt geil.

mfg Ino


----------



## evilthommy (12. März 2011)

jemand lust morgen am sonntag hinzufahren nähe duisburg?


----------



## sammyb (12. März 2011)

hallo, ist das mit der zweiten person ein muss oder eine empfehlung!?


----------



## evilthommy (12. März 2011)

ich habe es so verstanden das man nur zu 2 reingelassen wird


----------



## PlanB (12. März 2011)

Wenn schon genug Leute da sind, kommst auch alleine rein.


----------



## acmatze (12. März 2011)

War wieder echt spitze heute. Cooles Wetter, coole Leute, alles top.

Es müssen immer mindestens zwei Leute auf den Filthy Trails unterwgs sein. das wenn sich einer zerlegt, wenigstens noch eine Person da ist, die im schlimmsten Falle Hilfe holen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilthommy (13. März 2011)

jemand lust nächstes wochenende samstag oder sonntag mit mir nach belgien zu fahren?
jemand aus der nähe duisburg ( umgebung ) lust?
gruss thomas


----------



## patwisch (13. März 2011)

n'Abend

Wir waren heute das 1. Mal dort. Anfangs war ich noch nicht so begeistert.
Wenn man sich dann aber ein wenig auskennt wird es immer besser.
Zum Trainieren ists echt ne super Anlage. Das schieben bis nach ganz oben schlaucht nur echt ganz schön.

Für mich ist es allerdings nur eine Alternative um mal nen ganzen Tag platt zu machen solange Willingen und Winterberg noch nicht offen sind.

Gruß
pat


----------



## Raoul Sous (14. März 2011)

Wat en schöner Samstag 

Hat wiedermal Spaß gemacht!


----------



## WRC206 (14. März 2011)

@evilthommy: Ich hätte schon Lust, weiß nur noch nicht genau ob ich es noch irgendwie unterbekomme. Aber melde mich nochmal. 
Komme aus Dinslaken...ist ja nicht so weit von dir


----------



## MissGin (14. März 2011)

@Raol Sous: *yeah* sehr schön!!!
@evilthommy: wir entscheiden immer erst spontan kurz vorher, ob wir fahren oder nicht.... so früh in der Woche kann ich das noch nicht entscheiden


----------



## stainlessstyles (14. März 2011)

Halllo Bikefreunden,

Letzten sonntag hab ich noch was kurze aufnamen gemacht mit ein Bullet HD cam.

Glaub dahr sind auch besucher von diesen forum in die videos

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/channel/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Groeten,

.S.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (14. März 2011)

jetzt noch ein stativ und eine ordentliche dslr-kamera und du kannst bald geld für die aufnahmen nehmen, wie nach der achterbahnfahrt im freizeitpark für die doofen gesichter.


----------



## DiscopunX (18. März 2011)

moin jungs,

hier ein kleiner "best-of" Zusammenschnitt der letzten Monate, ist auch viel von den Filthys dabei.


----------



## Hill-Climber (18. März 2011)

Morgen jemand da der einem Anfänger mal alles zeigen würde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilthommy (18. März 2011)

@ hill-climber
woher kommst du denn vllt können wir zusammen hin war aber auch noch nicht da


----------



## Hill-Climber (18. März 2011)

Hi, komme aus dem Kreis Aachen, bekomme aber leider nur ein Bike in 

meinen Wagen.


----------



## evilthommy (18. März 2011)

dann kommst du ja mehr oder weniger eh von der anderen seite^^ 
hmm bist du denn jetzt morgen da oder nicht?
ist denn morgen sons noch jemand auf den filthys?


----------



## othu (21. März 2011)

War am Samstag das erste Mal dort, etwas verwirrend für Anfänger (wo ist Line 1? Wo sind die Farben für die Schwierigkeitsgrade von denen man uns erzählt hatte?), aber hat großen Spaß gemacht!

Und die Zufahrtsstraße ist echt top


----------



## MissGin (21. März 2011)

@othu: die Farben finden sich immer oben an den Trails an den Bäumen  Aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich da noch nie wirklich drauf geachtet. Da sind so Punkte auf einem Schild dran


----------



## othu (21. März 2011)

MissGin schrieb:


> @othu: die Farben finden sich immer oben an den Trails an den Bäumen  Aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich da noch nie wirklich drauf geachtet. Da sind so Punkte auf einem Schild dran



Hmmm... Schilder habe ich gesehen, aber da standen nur 2,3,4,5 drauf und alle Punkte die gesehen habe waren schwarz... 
War aber okay, es war ja nicht so viel los, so hatte man Zeit erstmal gemütlich runter und alles anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (21. März 2011)

ja die sind entweder schwarz angedeutet oder ganz schwarz oder nur ein kreis meine ich, je dunkler desto mieser 

aber ich fahr einfach eh immer das was mir spaß macht, und kombinieren kann man das eh super


----------



## Drakush (21. März 2011)

das infoschild mit den trails steht vor dem kleinen gap.quasi am eingang zum pausenplatz. am anfang der trails sind schilder mit nahmen,nummer und farbpunkten


----------



## tdn8 (21. März 2011)

Ach so... so geht das, danke Drakush!
Ich fahr immer einfach drauf los.


----------



## inonoob (23. März 2011)

Hey

wer ist denn morgen alles da ?

mfg Inonoob


----------



## Raoul Sous (25. März 2011)

Hey Styles! Auch an dieser Adresse nochmal vielen Dank für den Deal "Fotoshoot" 

Es sind einige gute Sachen dabei rausgekommen. Die Nightshots sind sehr gut geworden!

Hier mal ein Snapshot von Styles. Sobald die richtigen Bilder fertig sind, werden diese u.a. auf der filthytrails site erscheinen


----------



## eLw00d (25. März 2011)

Richtig gut das erste Bild!

Das zweite ist irgendwie so'n tuck no-hander ohne no-hand. ^^


----------



## stainlessstyles (30. März 2011)

Hallo Bikefreunden,

Morgen, 31-03-11 ist der bikepark der ganze tag geschlossen. Freitag und der WE ist der bikpark wieder offen.

Bis Bald!


----------



## jokomen (1. April 2011)

Hey,

ist morgen eine/r aus dem Raum K / D dort ? Eine Abordnung der Traljunkies wird dort mal morgen aufschlagen (Hoffentlich nicht wörtlich)


----------



## Grashalm (1. April 2011)

Was kostet denn der Eintritt fÃ¼r Nicht-Biker?

Edith sagt 1â¬


----------



## Bergamont-rider (3. April 2011)

Hier sind n paar bilder von gestern (2.4.):
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/38830


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grashalm (3. April 2011)

Auch von gestern:


----------



## PlanB (3. April 2011)

Huch, das bin ja ich! Danke für das geile Foto!


----------



## jokomen (3. April 2011)

Jo, schön war es gestern !  ich habe auch noch ein paar Fotos:


----------



## Houseinferno (3. April 2011)

War gestern auch das erstemal vor Ort, sehr nice, nur bei der Hitze und den trockenen Verhältnissen war es schon echt ganz schön antrengend den letzten Teil hoch zu schieben.
Aber echt Klasse zum Üben, sitzt ja erst seit zwei Wochen auf dem Bike.
Und noch einen Dank an Alex, der mich über den Northshore Kicker am Anfang des Trails gezogen hat. Jetzt läufts ;-)

Nur die Zufahrtsstraße geht garnicht, da hat's mir fast die Blomben ausm Gebiss gepfeffert. Crazy ;-)

Hätte jemand die Muße mir einige Kniffe zu zeigen? Wäre am WE im Aachener Wald unterwegs, keine Sorge ganz unbeholfen bin ich nicht und die Toblerone fahr ich auch komplett. Wäre sehr dankbar!

Beste Grüße Philipp


----------



## Stefan_78 (3. April 2011)

Hi,ich würde sagen viele fahren auch nach Willingen am WE...oder??


----------



## MissGin (3. April 2011)

Am kommenden WE zur Eröffnung? Ist eigentlich zu voll zur Eröffnung - ich warte lieber noch


----------



## Stefan_78 (3. April 2011)

werde Freitag da sein  ...wenn es nicht in strömen Regnet


----------



## Kunstflieger (3. April 2011)

Außerdem sind die in Wibe auch so schlau am Freitag schon auf zu machen.
Aber Wir bleiben bei Willingen, oder ?


----------



## Stefan_78 (3. April 2011)

Jap  ...hab mich da schon Seelisch voll drauf eingestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fantoum (3. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen!

Hat jemand aus Aachen vor, am kommenden Dienstag zu den Filthy Trails zu fahren und hat gleichzeitig noch einen freien Platz im Auto?

Würde den Park auch mal gerne kennen lernen, nur in Aachen hab ich nie die Möglichkeit ein Auto zu borgen. 
Im Winter und den Semesterferien war ich fast nur im Bergischen unterwegs, aber jetzt, da der Sommer startet, hätte ich mal richtig Lust die Spots in Belgien kennen zu lernen.
An Benzinkosten etc. beteilige ich mich natürlich auch!

Würd mich sehr freuen wenn sich jemand findet!


----------



## Evil_Knievel (3. April 2011)

@ Houseinferno: Gern geschehen! Evtl sieht man sich ja mal wieder im Wald... Ist eigentlich Das Video von dem Drop was geworden? 

@ Grashalm: Echt geiles Foto! Hast Du zufällig auch eins von mir (schwarzes Canyon, schwarz-blaues Royal Jersey)?


----------



## Houseinferno (4. April 2011)

Leider ist das Viedeo nix geworden, zumindest nicht das wo du vor mir warst, da die cam die ganze zeit vorher lief und als ich quasi ein neues machen wollte, hab ich die laufende Aufzeichung nur gestoppt und keine neue gestartet :-( sry, aber können ja gerne mal ein paar Neue machen.
Wir wollen am Samstagmittag ein paar Abfahrten auf der Toblerone machen. Vielleicht bist du auch am Start???
BG


----------



## Drakush (4. April 2011)

@Jokoman: Ich hab mich min.eine Std. lang gefragt ob du es bist

als ich dann zu hause war viel es mir wie die schuppen von den augen. JA das war er


----------



## M.N. (4. April 2011)

Wir fahren am Sa. auch nach Be. zu den Filthy Trails. Willingen u. oder Winterberg muss man sich zum Opening nicht geben. Bei bestem Wetter am Lift anstehen? Gibt es was schöneres...


----------



## M.N. (4. April 2011)

Wer sich ins Sauerland aufmacht kann ausweichbar auch hir fahren gehen: http://www.warsteiner-bikepark.de/ ist nicht Wibe oder Willingen aber lohnt sich. Nur bei trockendem Wetter, da der Park lange Logrides u. Skinnys am Start hat. Auch die FR Strecke ist gut zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilthommy (7. April 2011)

hallo... fährst sonntag auch jemand nach belgien??


----------



## MissGin (8. April 2011)

k.a. - wir haben noch gar keine WE-Pläne gemacht. Könnte aber schon sein, denke ich.


----------



## yoyo (10. April 2011)

Morgen jemand da?


----------



## yoyo (20. April 2011)

yoyo schrieb:


> Morgen jemand da?



Und heute?


----------



## evilthommy (20. April 2011)

is am freitag offen?? und jemand da??


----------



## evilthommy (25. April 2011)

freitag war echt super.. leider hat es dann gegen spätnachmittag angefangen zu regnen und zu gewittern..


----------



## stainlessstyles (29. April 2011)

Hallo Bikefreunden.

zu herinneren: Der zweite race von der Mini Downhill Cup in bikepark Filthy Trails ist bald! Sonntag 15 May. Samstag 14 May ist gratis trainieren fur Teilnehmers an der Race. Meldet euch an bevor es zu spÃ¤t ist. Auf diesen moment haben wir 52 anmeldungen aus die Niederlande, BelgiÃ«n und Deutschland. Nur noch ungefÃ¤hr 25 platzen frei!!! Mussen Sie von weit kommen? Es ist mÃ¶glich zu kampieren in die Maasvallei. Kostet â¬ 5 pro person. Meldet euch an auf www.minidownhillcup.nl 

Fur kampieren bitte ein mail schicken nach [email protected] mit de nummer von personen wo Sie mit kommen.

GruÃ,

.S.


----------



## PioneerPixel (29. April 2011)

Cool  Weiß einer wie die Strecke verlaufen wird ?


----------



## DerMolch (29. April 2011)

Oh, klingt gut! Teilnehmen werde ich aber nicht können, dank nagelneuem Titantuning im linken Arm :-(


----------



## Drakush (29. April 2011)

bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (29. April 2011)

Drakush schrieb:


> bin dabei


 

Ja, Drakush... am Start bin ich auch.


----------



## Kunstflieger (29. April 2011)

Drakush schrieb:


> bin dabei



War klar 
Der Streckenverlauf würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## yoyo (29. April 2011)

mhhh. also das hier: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=207396159281769&set=pt.150653011622751&type=1

sieht ja erst mal so aus, als würde es nicht über die drops gehen, also irgendwo links... boogie, wings... so was in der art... vllt. über die neue "Wurzel"-Strecke?


----------



## Hill-Climber (30. April 2011)

Sonntag jemand da der nem Newbee mal einiges zeigen könnte?

Hätte auch noch Platz um jemanden aus dem Aachenerraum mit zu nehmen, inkl. Bike versteht sich.

Grüße


----------



## derAndre (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne kommenden Sonntag mal nach Belgien kommen. Leider habe ich, wie es scheint, keinen Buddy. Ist jemand hier aus dem Forum da, dem ich mich anschließen kann? Ich würde mich gerne zunächst erst mal an den Sissylines versuchen um dann langsam die Schwierigkeit zu erhöhen.

Gerne via PN. Vielen Dank vorab
der André


----------



## Sennheiser84 (3. Mai 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich würde gerne kommenden Sonntag mal nach Belgien kommen. Leider habe ich, wie es scheint, keinen Buddy. Ist jemand hier aus dem Forum da, dem ich mich anschließen kann? Ich würde mich gerne zunächst erst mal an den Sissylines versuchen um dann langsam die Schwierigkeit zu erhöhen.
> 
> ...



hi wenn du lust hast fahren wir zusammen, bin bis jetzt auch erst 2 mal da gewessen und suche leute mit dennen ich fahren kannn !


----------



## Raoul Sous (3. Mai 2011)

Sind mit dem was der IXS in der Schweiz übrig gelassen hat am Start


----------



## stainlessstyles (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo Bikefreunden,

Momental haben wir 77 anmeldungen fur der Mini Downhill Cup Race in Bikepark Filthy Trails. Der maximum limit von 75 ist erreicht. Weil wir weissen das immer Fahrer warten bis das letzten moment (sind jetzt eigentlicht zu spät) darfen wir noch 8 fahrer mehr annehmen. Wir gehn bis 85 fahrer.

Jetzt ist richtig die Letzte chance!!! Seit schnell dabei bevor es zu spät ist.

INSCHRIJVEN:
http://minidownhillcup.nl/race/canadian-dirt/

Bis Bald,

.S.


----------



## Asha'man (5. Mai 2011)

Was für ne Strecke wird denn gefahren, Styles?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissGin (5. Mai 2011)

is doch egal - meld dich an. Letzter kannste net werden - der Platz ist für mich reserviert. Hab mich von Julia überreden lassen (sie will nicht letzte werden, daher fahre ich auch mit) *hahahaha* 

Hoffe das wird net zu peinlich  hauptsache Spass


----------



## yoyo (5. Mai 2011)

So weit ich weiß startet's oben mit wings, dann über die neue "wurzelpassage", dann rüber auf den boogie, da nach dem sprung vor dem feldweg wohl iiiirgendwie rüber richtung roadgap... munkelt man.


----------



## M.N. (5. Mai 2011)

Weis jetzt einer genaueres über die Strecke die gefahren wird?


----------



## j0ker_mtb (5. Mai 2011)

Oben an der Wings steht nen Startblock->ab auf die Wings->2 Anlieger durch dann neben dem Step-down runter über ne Art Wurzelfeld->auf den Holzkicker von der Boogie->dann nach rechts auf die Flight->übers Roadgap und der Table->Ende


----------



## Raoul Sous (6. Mai 2011)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt ob die den Table dann auch ordnungsgemäß zum Mittags-Table aufbauen


----------



## stainlessstyles (7. Mai 2011)

Info Mini Downhill Cup race:

Der Teilnehmers Liste ist VOLL. Das Maximum von 85 riders ist erreicht!!! Es ist ein schöne Liste mit Nierlandische, Belgische und Deutsche Riders. Herren,Frauen und Jugend

http://minidownhillcup.nl/race/canadian-dirt/

*Sonntag 15 May ist der Bikepark geschlossen fur die reguliere besucher*

Trotzdem darf mann doch das Rennen supporten, durch zu kommen und gucken nach das rennen!

Gruß und bis Bald!

.S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (9. Mai 2011)

Ich komme zum Rennen mit meiner Freundin, wir wollen über nacht dort Zelten. Hat jemand einen Plan ob es dort Sanitäre Anlagen hat, "die Frage beschäftigt meine Freundin am meisten"!


----------



## derAndre (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo Styles,

wirklich schöne Anlage hast Du da zusammen gezimmert! Leider mussten wir unseren Aufenhalt gestern ja unplanmäßig abbrechen, weil Kumpel gestürzt ist. So wie es scheint, ist zum Glück nix gebrochen aber ne Weile aussetzen wird er wohl müssen. Mein letzter Besuch bei Dir wird es trotzdem nicht gewesen sein.

Bis dann
der André


----------



## Raoul Sous (9. Mai 2011)

Wenn diese Softair Typen da unterwegs sind, werden immer Dixi Batterien aufgebaut. Ob man das dann als sanitäre Einrichtung beschreiben kann ist ganz vom Individuum abhängig 
Da der Spaß 5  oder sowas kostet, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass dies der Standard sein wird 

Einfach nen 20 L Kanister Wasser ins Auto legen und genügend Klopapier und Feuchtigkeitstücher einpacken!

Ist ja kein Wochentrip


----------



## Hill-Climber (12. Mai 2011)

Kann man Samstag normal fahren?

Wäre Samstag noch jemand ab Morgens da, würde nämlich alleine kommen.


----------



## stainlessstyles (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo Bikefreunden,

Hier ist der Mini Downhill Cup Track Preview Filthy Trails

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/196257/

Bis Samstag und/oder Sonntag!

Samstag können die reguliere besucher noch fahren. Sonntag, raceday, nicht!

.S.


----------



## MissGin (13. Mai 2011)

ich bin ja schon soooo gespannt


----------



## PioneerPixel (13. Mai 2011)

Wann also wieviel Uhr gehts denn Sonntag los ?


----------



## Hike (13. Mai 2011)

09:00 - 10:00 Inschrijving
09:00 - 10:00 Trackwalk
10:00 - 11:45 Training
11:45 - 12:00 Course closed
12:00 - 13:30 1e race run
13:30 - 14:00 Training
14:00 - 14:15 Course closed
14:15 - 15:45 2e race run
16:00 - Prijsuitreiking
Zeitplan für Sonntag! 

Gruss


----------



## Raoul Sous (13. Mai 2011)

Das ist echt putzig - Trackwalk   

Dann noch Sektionstraining   

Gott wird das ne Gaudi!


----------



## Hike (13. Mai 2011)

ja mit den ganzen Sponsoren in der Signatur musste natürlich auch einen abbrennen ;D

Ne ne , Hautpsache Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (13. Mai 2011)

Bei dem kurzen Track wird es sich vom letzten bis zum ersten um ca. 3-5 Sekunden handeln. Auf dem Vid. des Trails ca. 45 sek. Gesamt, in den Finals denke ich um 0.35 min Bestzeit. Hoffen wir dass Wetter hält, dann wird das am So. richtig schnell! Ich freue mich.


----------



## M.N. (13. Mai 2011)

Auch denke ich dass die Bestzeit mit einem 4X Bike oder einem wirklich leichten FR Bike gefahren wird... ich bin mit einem DH Bike am Start, und ich glaube dass wir es richtig schwer haben werden an die Bestzeit heran zu kommen. Man beachte das Trettstück im oberen Teil. Schnell in die Anlieger u. schnell raus, denn im unteren Teil wird man keine Zeit mehr gutmachen können.

Aber @ Hike du hast zu 100% Recht, Spass soll es bringen!


----------



## PlanB (13. Mai 2011)

Trackwalk: man stellt sich in die Mitte und guckt einmal hoch und einmal runter... 

Ich glaub ich muss mir nochmal überlegen obs wirklich der Downhiller sein muss... Gibts denn da ne Zeitmessanlage? Bei der kurzen Strecke gehts sicher am Ende um Zehntel!


----------



## M.N. (14. Mai 2011)

Ich denke es wird auf jeden Fall eine Zeitmessanlage am Start sein... denn wie du schon sagst, es geht in den Finals um 10tel sek.


----------



## DiscopunX (16. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute, war ein cooles Rennen gestern. Ich hab noch eine Spätschicht eingelegt um das Video fertig zu stellen. Hoffe es gefällt.


----------



## tokessa (16. Mai 2011)

Sehr gut


----------



## Raoul Sous (16. Mai 2011)

Sehr geiles Video!

Ich hoff mal wegen meiner Signatur wird mir hier keine Arroganz angelastet! Der Kommentar zum Trackwalk und Sektionstraining dürfte schließlich hier von jedem kommen der mal da war 

Mit den Rädern wars wirklich trampelei, aber zum Schluss hats für ein Team Member mit dem dicken Downhiller für Platz 2 gereicht. 

Viel besser als das Rennen war die entspannte Atmosphäre, das wunderbare Lagerfeuer und ein sauberes Camping Wochenende mit Bike und Freunden!

Styles: Thanks for everything - we had a really good time!


----------



## MissGin (16. Mai 2011)

@Disco: wieder sehr gut gelungen. Und Draki ist mit drauf *yeah* 
Ich fand das WE in Belgien super  Hat richtig Spass gemacht, Zelten war auch top - danke nochmal, Styles!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hike (16. Mai 2011)

Raoul Sous schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Video!
> 
> Ich hoff mal wegen meiner Signatur wird mir hier keine Arroganz angelastet! Der Kommentar zum Trackwalk und Sektionstraining dürfte schließlich hier von jedem kommen der mal da war



Ach quatsch, da spricht nur der Neid 

War auf jedenfall ein super Weekend und für mich Persönlich auch ein gutes erstes Rennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j0ker_mtb (16. Mai 2011)

Kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen: absolutes spitzen Wochenende! Und zum zweiten Lauf kam sogar nochmal die Sonne raus! Freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal


----------



## Drakush (16. Mai 2011)

DANKE an Styles  

alles in allem super sache!! 

hat jemand schon die platzierungen entdeckt???


----------



## MissGin (16. Mai 2011)

vielleicht hier: http://minidownhillcup.nl/race/canadian-dirt/result/ 
steht aber noch nix drin. Behalten wir's mal im Auge  Wüsste auch gerne mal die Abstände


----------



## Hike (16. Mai 2011)

Das dauert noch bis der Spezialist mit der Excel Tabelle fertig ist


----------



## MissGin (16. Mai 2011)

Oh Gott - der NOCHMAL?


----------



## j0ker_mtb (16. Mai 2011)

Godverdomme!
Wenn man sieht, dass vom ersten Rennen die Ergebnisse noch nicht online sind na dann prost...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raoul Sous (17. Mai 2011)

hike schrieb:


> das dauert noch bis der spezialist mit der excel tabelle fertig ist :d



:d :d :d


----------



## Raoul Sous (17. Mai 2011)

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6496744/

edit: ooops - scheint vom letzten Jahr zu sein!


----------



## Raoul Sous (17. Mai 2011)

Jedenfalls scheinen die Bilder am Anfang des Albums aktuell zu sein 

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Mini-Downhill-Cup-11/


----------



## Hike (17. Mai 2011)

Noch welche:


http://www.oypo.nl/pixxer.asp?id=270C88B01414A0FA


----------



## Drakush (17. Mai 2011)

für die schlechten bilder will der auch noch kohle


----------



## Raoul Sous (17. Mai 2011)

Drakush schrieb:


> für die schlechten bilder will der auch noch kohle


----------



## Drakush (17. Mai 2011)

ist doch so !! 

styles. ist der exelexperte fertig mit seiner liste  will wissen wie schlecht wir waren  

hoffe du hast dem typen noch ganz gelassen  so sauer hab ich dich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Raoul Sous (17. Mai 2011)

Schlecht? Ist immer relativ. Ich bin mittlerweile seit Jahren für die Einführung einer weiteren Kategorie: Neben Master, Elite, Junioren, Damen, etc. fehlt die Party and Drink Kategorie!


----------



## Drakush (17. Mai 2011)

wenn man geld dafür verlangt, dann sind die schlecht !!! 
in meinen augen.bin aber auch kein profi


----------



## Raoul Sous (17. Mai 2011)

War bezogen auf "will wissen wie schlecht wir waren"  Die Bilder sind wirklich schlecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (17. Mai 2011)

aso ok  

ja zu der partyfraktion zähl ich  

was hast denn für ne zeit eingefahren raoul?


----------



## Raoul Sous (17. Mai 2011)

Wir wissen nur die Position von Maarten, und das weil er halt aufgerufen wurde  

Der Rest von uns leidet wie du auch unter den Office Künsten des Excel Experten 
 Aber schnell ist anders - denk mal hinteres Mittelfeld. Der Vorabend mit dem Bier hat irgendwie geschlaucht 

Übrigens ist in zwei Wochen Namur! 
Da fährt man schon was länger 

http://www.x-free.be/epreuves/nissan-downhill-cup/2011/namur.htm?lng=fr


Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Bock und man sieht sich...


----------



## Drakush (17. Mai 2011)

das war mein erstes und erstmal letztes rennen


----------



## stainlessstyles (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo Bikefreunden,

Hier könnt Ihr eure zeiten finden. Der erste run ist leider nicht correct registriert weil der startsignal nicht immer der zeit aktievierte. Der zweite run ist doch ganz correct registriert auch durch die back up camera. Der camera had bilder gemacht und die sind die letste 2 tagen kontroliert durch 'fotofinish'. So hat der man diese resultaten befestigt. Die resultaten: 


1)0:36.672 Daniël Prijkel 23 M NED
2)0:37.469 Maarten Durzak 22 M GER
3)0:37.750 Mark Lankveld 20 M NED
4)0:37.890 Leo Combee 19 M NED
5)0:37.984 Michiel van Osch 18 M NED
6)0:38.422 Lars Veenstra 21 M NED
7)0:39.204 Martijn Verhoog 28 M NED
8 0:39.296 Jorrit Poelman 20 M NED
9)0:39.531 Sander Ouwerkerk 24 M NED
10)0:39.859 Rene v/d Heide 43 M NED
11)0:40.215 Darius Kolak 30 M GER
12)0:40.329 Stefan Grolleman 34 M NED
13)0:40.360 Frank Twilt 22 M NED
14)0:40.422 Arnoud Jonker 23 M NED
15)0:40.515 Maarten Muselaers 24 M NED
16)0:40.641 Andre Thomas 18 M GER
17)0:40.688 Torben Vollmer 16 M GER
18 0:40.719 Jean-Pierre vd Akker 19 M NED
19)0:40.765 Mike Theuer 24 M GER
20)0:40.813 Tim Sleeuwen 23 M NED
21)0:41.047 Mathijs Peckelsen 19 M NED
22)0:41.187 Edwin Reijm 28 M NED
23)0:41.219 Ebough Leigh 21 M NED
24):41.266 Victor Leuning 22 M NED
25)0:41.369 Arthur Hommersen 24 M NED
26)0:41.531 Ronald Mostert 36 M NED
27)0:41.574 Bart Velt 25 M NED
28 0:41.687 Rob Witte 24 M NED
29)0:42.188 Floris Snoeren 15 M NED
30)0:42.266 Andre Dauber 25 M GER
31)0:42.281 Erik v/d Veer 32 M NED
32)0:42.422 Ole Schüller 32 M GER
33)0:42.828 Robert Striekwold 26 M NED
34)0:42.860 Raoul Sous 30 M GER
35)0:42.875 Melvin Niestlé 22 M GER
36)0:43.218 Mike Willemse 18 M NED
37)0:43.469 Lars Dauber 23 M GER
38 0:44.375 Wiebe de Prins 14 M BEL
39)0:44.437 Loek Quaedflieg 17 M NED
40)0:44.594 Axel van Beek 21 M NED
41)0:44.641 Erick Lemckert 39 M NED
42)0:44.812 Niles de Schaetzen 16 M BEL
43)0:45.062 Peter Pepping 26 M NED
44)0:46.156 David van Huffelen 38 M NED
45)0:46.255 Jordi Kuipers 20 M NED
46)0:46.578 Tjeu Goossen 14 M NED
47)0:46.969 Tim Smit 28 M NED
48 0:49.460 Ronald Maarse 43 M NED
49)0:49.750 Julio Noordhuis 24 M NED
50)0:50.498 Andy Beliën 14 M BEL
51)0:53.610 Armand de Waard 19 M NED

Eindtijd Vrouwen- Klassement
1. 0:46.455 Iris ten Katen 30 V NED
2. 0:46.543 Belinda Abbing 36 V NED
3. 0:47.016 Myrte Verstappe 25 V NED
4. 0:48.938 Romy Kranenburg 16 V NED
5. 0:55.328 Julia Salchow 32 V GER
6. 0:58.672 Dewi Snoeren 16 V NED
7. 0:58.765 Daniela Möllman 32 V GER
8. 1:07.718 Ernestine Simonis 49 V NED

Eintijd 2de run Jeugd-Klassement
1. 0:46.891 Stijn Kranenburg 13 M NED JEUGD
2. 0:48.078 Willem Christoffels 13 M BEL JEUGD
3. 0:51.235 Jesse van hilten 13 M NED JEUGD
4. 0:51.719 Maxim Mulkers 13 M BEL JEUGD
5. 0:52.344 Armand Lambrechts 13 M NED JEUGD
6. 0:53.172 Pepijn Lemckert 9 M NED JEUGD
7. 1:06.467 Lars Lopulalan 12 M NED JEUGD

Tot de volgende Race!!!! www.minidownhillcup.nl

Gruß und vielen dank fur eure unterstutzung und support. Ich hab mich trotzdem sehr gut amusiert mit euch!

Bis die Tagen!


----------



## MissGin (17. Mai 2011)

Danke Styles!!!!


----------



## yoyo (17. Mai 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hejLXKEd6yA"]YouTube        - ICYCLE - Mini DH Cup Filthy Trails - 1[/nomedia]


=(


----------



## ofi (17. Mai 2011)

yoyo schrieb:


> YouTube        - ICYCLE - Mini DH Cup Filthy Trails - 1
> 
> 
> =(


 

auuuutsch


----------



## evilthommy (17. Mai 2011)

noch alles heile bei ihm?


----------



## MissGin (17. Mai 2011)

bei ihm ja. das bike hat es aber nicht überlebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilthommy (17. Mai 2011)

was sin kaputt gegangen?


----------



## Drakush (17. Mai 2011)

weiss nicht. aber den 2.run ist er nicht mehr gefahren.
ich denke das es am ober oder unterrohr gebrochen ist.
eins muss man ihm lassen.der hat bis zum schluss den lenker gehalten.
ein teufelskerl mit nerven aus stahl


----------



## TomatoAc (18. Mai 2011)

Und Eiern aus Titan


----------



## Raoul Sous (18. Mai 2011)

Haben das auch aufgenommen - Der Fuß bohrt sich mies in den Hügel ... Aua Aua Aua!!!


----------



## Raoul Sous (18. Mai 2011)

Hab ich das eigentlich richtig verstanden, dass die Zeit mit dem Startsignal lief? Mist!


----------



## M.N. (18. Mai 2011)

Styles, besten Dank auch von uns Platz 17 u. 35 war eine gute Sache. Wir kommen auf jeden Fall wieder an die Filthy Trails u. zum nächten Mini DH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilthommy (18. Mai 2011)

sonntag jemand von euch dort?


----------



## watzel (21. Mai 2011)

Joosen, kommen mit 4 Leuten ausem Raum Aachen =)


----------



## Mr.Donut (22. Mai 2011)

Da wäre ich auch direkt dabei xD


----------



## stainlessstyles (23. Mai 2011)

Beste Rijders,

Ter Informatie:
In de Maanden Juni, Juli, Augustus en September sind wieder 'freerideclinics' gepland. Möchten Sie eine bessere Fahrer werden und mit totale Controle Ihre Fahhrad controlieren? Klick auf der link unter und lehs es mal ruhig durch: 

http://www.filthytrails.be/EN/NEWS/index.php?id=22
Ride ON!
.S.


----------



## evilthommy (23. Mai 2011)

und wie war der sonntag hattet ihr regen?


----------



## yoyo (23. Mai 2011)

Nope, war staubtrocken!  Schon zu sandig stellenweise. *g*


----------



## evilthommy (23. Mai 2011)

wäre ich mal doch gekommen anstatt dem wetterbericht zu vertrauen 
jetzt hocke ich hier hab ne prellung an der hüfte und an 2 fingern -.-


----------



## yoyo (23. Mai 2011)

und das weil du nicht nach belgien gefahren bist? ^^


----------



## evilthommy (23. Mai 2011)

war ja woanders und hab mich schön übern lenker verabschiedet


----------



## Hill-Climber (24. Mai 2011)

Samstag oder Sonntag jemand da?

Hätte warscheinlich auch noch platz für ein Bike mit Mitfahrer. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (25. Mai 2011)

Ich melde mal vorsichtig Interesse an.


----------



## Take-Off (25. Mai 2011)

bin unter der woche da, also morgen oder freitag,


----------



## Take-Off (27. Mai 2011)

so wollen am samstag oder sonntag vorbei kommen.

Wollt nur fragen wann weniger los ist also sonntag oder samstag
und wie groß der anfängerbereich ist und ob sich das ganze für beginner überhaupt lohnt.


----------



## evilthommy (27. Mai 2011)

kannst immer hin egal ob smastag oder sonntag und ja ist auch für anfänger genug da


----------



## stainlessstyles (27. Mai 2011)

Wir haben erlaub heute zu Fahren!!!


----------



## Hill-Climber (28. Mai 2011)

stainlessstyles schrieb:


> Wir haben erlaub heute zu Fahren!!!



Heute 2h bis zu Euch gefahren aber leider geschlossen!!!

Für alle anderen, in der nächsten Zeit ist dort erstmal zu, wegen Waldbrand Gefahr, nur um anderen den unnötigen weg zu ersparen...


----------



## evilthommy (28. Mai 2011)

na supa.. warum kommen dann keine infos hierher sons wird auch immer alles hier reingepostet  und auf der hp steht auch nix


----------



## stainlessstyles (28. Mai 2011)

Hill-Climber schrieb:


> Heute 2h bis zu Euch gefahren aber leider geschlossen!!!
> 
> Für alle anderen, in der nächsten Zeit ist dort erstmal zu, wegen Waldbrand Gefahr, nur um anderen den unnötigen weg zu ersparen...


 
Hallo Riders,

Meine entschuldigungen, Ich hab nicht mehr die möglichkeit gefunden auf die MTB fora zu melldden das es geschlossen wahr.  Nach die melddung das alles in ordnung war bin ich auch nach der Maasvallei gefahren um nach Filthy zu gehn. Einmall dar hörte ich von der gelande chef das es wieder erandert war. Ich war nur in die position, durch eine freund, es auf facebook zu posten. Es tut mir sehr sehr leit fur jeden die heute fur'nix gefahren sind!!!

.S.

PS: Morgen und die kommende Tagen bleibt der Park noch geschlossen.

Wir sollen sie so schnell moglich up zu date bringen.


----------



## pratt (31. Mai 2011)

Und habt Ihr nach dem ganzen Regen noch immer Waldbrandgefahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Take-Off (31. Mai 2011)

Bin auch am samstag ganz umsonst hingefahren und mich darüber ziehmlich geärgert.

Natürlich weil ich für nix hingeafhren und aber vorallem der Fakt, dass mir die mehr oder weniger nette Dame MIT ZIGARETTE im mund erklärte, dass auf grund von waldbrandgefahr geschlossen ist, fand ich die absolute frechheit!!!!
Wenn sie da rauchen darf/kann und es macht, dann kann ich da auch radln....

Naja Styles ist ja auch überascht worden....


----------



## stainlessstyles (1. Juni 2011)

Ouch!!! Das ist richtig 'widersprüchlich' ja. Doch Sitzt Sie in der Containerhutte und nicht im Wald. Im wald auf der Filthy's wird auch geraucht, vielleicht nicht bei Ihr, aber anderen. Das risico war zu groß, und es war auch verboten, Leute Im wald zu lassen. Seit Heute darf man glucklich wieder fahren. Wenn noch so etwas passiert, dan hoffe ich das ich euch schneller und besser informieren kann. Bis bald! 

.S.


----------



## Toko (22. Juni 2011)

Jemand am 23.06.11 im Filthy trails ??


----------



## Airhaenz (23. Juni 2011)

Hey Toko, war cool heute mich die Trails zu rocken! Gerne wieder..
Ohne euch wäre ich eh in Erklärungsnot bei dem Parkwächter gekommen um rein zu kommen


----------



## evilthommy (25. Juni 2011)

wieso den das?


----------



## Toko (25. Juni 2011)

Hehe war echt mega Lustig gerne gerne wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toko (25. Juni 2011)

Hey weiß zufällig jemand wann morgen das rennen in belgien filthy trails beginnt ???? Hatte vor da mitzufahren .


----------



## stainlessstyles (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo Riders, 

Gestern war ein ganz geile Tag. Schönes wetter, viel fahrer, gute action! Bei die Herren catagorie sind sehr schnelle riders dabei. Hier unten findet Ihr die resultaten von Gestern.

Noch ein kurzen Clip von der Top 3 Fahrer und anderen: Daniël Prijkel, Joost 'The Boost' Wichman, Leo Combee,Kristof Lenssens, Gilles Bertrand, Mark van Lankveld und Maarten Visscher! 
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/203540/ (so fahrt man den 'Curved Wallride)

Bis die Nachste Race!!!!

Results Men 

52 Daniel Prijkel Nederland 00:40,24 00:38,98 00:38,98 1 
80 Joost Wichman Nederland 00:39,76 00:39,01 00:39,01 2 
45 Leo Combee Nederland 00:41,01 00:39,60 00:39,60 3 
81 Gilles Bertrand Belgium 00:40,90 00:40,01 00:40,01 4 
74 Lionel van Eldom Belgium 00:41,56 00:40,52 00:40,52 5 
77 Kristof Lenssens Belgium 00:41,40 00:41,22 00:41,22 6 
48 Mark van Lankveld Nederland 00:41,53 01:10,29 00:41,53 7 
57 Tim van Sleeuwen Nederland 00:41,64 00:42,22 00:41,64 8 
44 Lars Veenstra Nederland 00:41,87 00:41,69 00:41,69 9 
76 Maarten Muselaers Nederland 00:42,76 00:42,31 00:42,31 10 
56 Sven Claas Nederland 00:43,80 00:42,52 00:42,52 11 
72 Joris Ottschyts Belgium 00:43,19 00:42,55 00:42,55 12 
39 Jean-Pierre vd Akker Nederland 00:44,15 00:43,05 00:43,05 13 
67 Maarten Visscher Nederland 00:44,09 00:43,52 00:43,52 14 
66 Loek Quaedflieg Nederland 00:45,21 00:43,64 00:43,64 15 
71 Benjie Claes Belgium 00:44,29 00:43,78 00:43,78 16 
70 Jeroen Vercammen Belgium 00:45,73 00:44,53 00:44,53 17 
82 discart Olivier Belgium 00:44,72 00:45,60 00:44,72 18 
40 Jens Scheibe Nederland 00:45,67 00:45,16 00:45,16 19 
28 Patrick Diesel Germany 00:45,21 01:13,64 00:45,21 20 
53 Simon Drösser Germany 00:45,60 00:45,38 00:45,38 21 
26 Niels de Schaetzen Belgium 00:45,94 00:45,49 00:45,49 22 
75 Geert van de Bergh Nederland 00:46,67 00:45,78 00:45,78 23 
27 Dennis Nieling Nederland 00:45,82 00:46,81 00:45,82 24 
68 Ernest Jonas Belgium 00:47,08 00:46,48 00:46,48 25 
49 Eric Noelle Germany 00:46,67 01:03,52 00:46,67 26 
31 Frank Goertz Nederland 00:49,25 00:47,12 00:47,12 27 
43 Tim Kremers Germany 00:47,33 00:47,71 00:47,33 28 
69 Raoul Eggen Nederland 00:48,79 00:48,01 00:48,01 29 
41 Joël Notermans Belgium 00:49,02 00:48,97 00:48,97 30 
22 Andreas Wiese Germany 00:49,29 00:49,10 00:49,10 31 
64 Richard Hill Nederland 00:51,58 00:49,86 00:49,86 32 
37 Ilja van Bommel Nederland 00:50,18 DNF 00:50,18 33 
36 Henk Van Der Pluym Nederland 00:50,28 01:00,00 00:50,28 34 
73 Martin Knorr Nederland 00:50,78 01:03,65 00:50,78 35 
50 Paul Botteram Nederland 00:52,38 00:52,63 00:52,38 36 
34 Dries Glibert Belgium 00:54,68 00:52,76 00:52,76 37 
78 Pascal Schlosser Germany 00:53,66 00:53,19 00:53,19 38 
65 Flip van Veen Nederland 00:56,86 00:53,78 00:53,78 39 
62 Wil Colier Nederland 01:01,96 00:59,75 00:59,75 40 


Results Women 

20 Eelke Rutten Nederland 00:53,88 00:54,62 00:53,88 1 
90 Anna Duziak Germany 00:56,49 00:53,99 00:53,99 2 
21 Romy Kranenburg Nederland 00:56,15 DNF 00:56,15 3 


Results Youth 

15 Wiebe de Prins Belgium 00:45,86 00:46,21 00:45,86 1 
17 Niels Monteban Nederland 00:47,53 00:46,58 00:46,58 2 
4 Floris Snoeren Nederland 00:47,11 00:46,62 00:46,62 3 
6 Felix Glibert Belgium 00:46,95 00:48,92 00:46,95 4 
3 Daan Driessen Belgie 00:47,72 00:47,76 00:47,72 5 
1 Andy Belien Belgie 00:50,79 00:48,78 00:48,78 6 
79 Florian Bosmans Belgium 00:51,44 00:50,01 00:50,01 7 
19 Armand Lambrechts Belgium 00:51,85 00:50,36 00:50,36 8 
63 Bram van Uytrecht Belgium 00:53,36 00:50,52 00:50,52 9 
9 Joshua Wiesen Germany 00:52,72 00:50,84 00:50,84 10 
12 Stijn Kranenburg Nederland 00:51,80 00:56,58 00:51,80 11 
10 Melvin Botteram Nederland 00:52,28 00:53,76 00:52,28 12 
14 Tristan Botteram Nederland 00:52,98 00:52,30 00:52,30 13 
8 Jesse van Hilten Nederland 00:56,41 00:55,22 00:55,22 14 
18 Max Groenendal Belgium DNF 00:59,72 00:59,72 15


----------



## PlanB (27. Juni 2011)

Hui, da war ja richtig Prominenz am Start!


----------



## waldcrosser (28. Juni 2011)

und wie der Joost den "curved wallride" gefahren ist war der hammer. stand gegenüber


----------



## schroeti (30. Juni 2011)

Wenigstens bei den Damen war jemand unter den ersten Drei aus Deutschland... 

Zum Glück hatten wir uns vorher für Willingen entschieden, sonst hätten wir schön blöd geguckt. Hatte gar nichts gelesen vom Contest.

Naja, demnächst kommen wir auch nochmal wieder nach Maasmechelen. Ist immer ne Reise wert!


----------



## stainlessstyles (4. Juli 2011)

Gutemorgen Riders,

Foto's und video vom Besucher letzte wochenende:
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/204758/

Filthy Trails Freeride Clinic fur Anfänger 02-07-11:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/204521/
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Filthy-Trails-Freeride-Clinics/

Groetjes,

.S.


----------



## stainlessstyles (2. August 2011)

Hallo Riders,

Hier sind die videos und bilder von euch letzten Sonntag:

Video von dem Besuchers:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/209627/

Bilder:
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Freeride Clinic fur Kinder (anfanger-niveau) 01-08-11:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/209594/
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Filthy-Trails-Freeride-Clinics/

Gruß und bis die Tage!

.S.


----------



## stainlessstyles (11. August 2011)

Filthy Trails Update:

Bald sollen neue obstacles gebaut werden!!! Der hipsprung in die Boogie trail ist renoviert. Der sprung ist etwas weiter und hoher geworden.

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/211531/

Bis die Tage!


.S.


----------



## schroeti (12. August 2011)

cooles Video !!!   

Kommen evtl. morgen vorbei, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## stainlessstyles (18. August 2011)

Filthy Trails Update:

Der neue Wallride/Holzen Anlieger in trail #4 Northshore Flow ist bald fertig. Nur noch etwas an der Frame arbeiten und dann die Bretten darauf.

Check pics:

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/

Go Flow!!!

.S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (18. August 2011)

Gut zu sehen was es neues gibt, sind in den nächsten Tagen wieder am Start! Thx an der Stelle an den Styles! ...good work!


----------



## Komodo3000 (19. August 2011)

Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag (21.08.) mit mir zu den Filthies zu fahren? Ich würde eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Köln anbieten. 

Bei Interesse, bitte PM!


----------



## Komodo3000 (20. August 2011)

Planänderung: Morgen geht es nach Stromberg. Aber den Filthies statte ich in nächster Zeit auf jeden Fall noch mehrere Besuche ab. 
Man sieht sich...


----------



## stainlessstyles (22. August 2011)

Filthy Trails Update:

Der Holzen Wallride ist (bald) fertig!
Bilder und Timelaps video von der bau:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/213589/
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/

Bilder von besucher letzten wochenende:
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Teilnehmer Filthy Trails Freerideclinic 'beginner niveau' 21-08-11:
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Filthy-Trails-Freeride-Clinics/
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/213411/

Gruß,

.S.


----------



## ofi (27. August 2011)

Ist heute jemand auf den Filthies unterwegs? Würd gern morgen hin und würd gern wissen ob es sich lohnt vom Wetter her.


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. August 2011)

Ich würde gerne morgen oder übermorgen (also Dienstag oder Mittwoch) zu den Filthies fahren und biete eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Köln an.

Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## Phileasson (29. August 2011)

Sers z'amm.
Jemand Bock am Donnerstag auf Filthies? Wenns Wetter mitmacht?
Hab schon Entzugserscheinungen.


----------



## MirSch (1. September 2011)

Werden morgen mit einigen Leuten vor Ort sein.


----------



## Drakush (7. September 2011)

super tag jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (12. September 2011)

gibt es eigentlich Infos was im unteren Teil der Trails kommt?also da wo der Nothshorepart war?


----------



## eLw00d (12. September 2011)

Drakush schrieb:


>



Geile Bilder!

Kommt man gut um die Kurve nach dem Hip-Jump?
Ich hatte sowohl Bedenken was die Anfahrt als auch den Auslauf angeht...


----------



## PlanB (16. September 2011)

Es hat sich ja doch wieder einiges verändert! Bin mal gespannt, was im unteren Teil noch so dazukommt. Hat auf jeden Fall mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht!


----------



## MirSch (19. September 2011)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Kommt man gut um die Kurve nach dem Hip-Jump?
> Ich hatte sowohl Bedenken was die Anfahrt als auch den Auslauf angeht...



Da brauchst du keine Bedenken zu haben, ist kein Problem


----------



## sannne (21. September 2011)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob noch bis 19 Uhr geöffnet ist oder nur noch bis 17:30 Uhr?

Danke und LG


----------



## Jetpilot (22. September 2011)

der pförtner hat uns immer gesagt, man solle so gegen 18:00 wieder zurück sein. Waren mal 20min später, fand der aber auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montanez (23. September 2011)

Also heute sollten wir definitiv um 18 Uhr zurück sein. Hat er eindrücklich und mehrfach erwähnt  Dabei hätte man vom Licht noch ne Stunde länger machen können.


----------



## sannne (23. September 2011)

Schade, aber danke für eure Antworten! 

LG


----------



## evilthommy (25. September 2011)

ist am 2 + 3 .10.2011   offen?


----------



## bansaiman (30. September 2011)

Wer fährt morgen von Bonn KÖln aus nach Stromberg, Fylthies oder Boppard und hat noch nen PLatz frei?
Teilen natürlich das Spritgeld.
Wer noch nen Platz frei hat, bitte per PN Abfahrtsdaten und Handynummer schicken, damit das jetzt auch noch kurzfristig klappt.
Freue mich auf ne nette Abfahrtsrunde


----------



## evilthommy (28. Oktober 2011)

hallo, sonntag geöffnet?


----------



## MissGin (29. Oktober 2011)

die filthy's sind doch ganzjährig auf.... ausser es ist ein special event oder sonst irgendwas Besonderes....


----------



## evilthommy (29. Oktober 2011)

ja, schon im sommer war dort mal zu wegen waldbrandgefahr, aber das wird jetzt sicher nicht mehr sein  
dachte, ich frag einfach mal...


----------



## morpheus1283 (11. November 2011)

montag mal hin


----------



## Schmok (12. November 2011)

Fährt Morgen , Sonntag, jemand hin ? 
Ich wollt morgen hin , muss allerdings allein los und würde gern wissen ob Sonntags gennerell genug dort los ist , dass man allein hinfahren kann ^^
Allein auf Strecke soll ja nich gehn , oder ?

Falls spontan jemand mitfahren will , gern melden via PN , bis 2 Mitfahrplätze würden gehn


----------



## Bas-t (12. November 2011)

wir fahren morgen um 11 in Herzogenrath los zu den Filthys.....sind warscheinlich zu 2.unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (12. November 2011)

als ob man da jemals alleine wäre...  bin morgen wohl auch da


----------



## Bas-t (12. November 2011)

cool, wann fahrt ihr dominik??


----------



## Jetpilot (12. November 2011)

früh, ich nehm wohl auch die cam mit.


----------



## stainlessstyles (24. November 2011)

Filthy Trails Update:

Das erste Teil von der neue 'Logrides' section ist fertig. Im zukunft wirden mehr Logrides gebaut.

Timelaps video:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/229668/

Foto's:
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/
Gegroet,

.S.


----------



## evilthommy (24. November 2011)

hi,

ist das nach der strasse gebaut?

kannst du dort wieder wie früher step up, step down oder so bauen?


----------



## stainlessstyles (28. November 2011)

Beste Rijders,

Bilder von Letzte WE:
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Bilder und Video von Filthy Trails Freeride Clinc letzten Freitag 25-11-11:
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Filthy-Trails-Freeride-Clinics/?page=4
[ame="http://vimeo.com/32713196"]Filthy Trails Freeride Clinic Beginner Level 25-11-11 on Vimeo[/ame]

Foto's en Filmpje 'Nieuwe Logrides' (under construction)
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/229668/

Bedankt allemaal!

Gegroet,

.S.


----------



## stainlessstyles (7. Dezember 2011)

Filthy Trails Update:

The 'Logrides':
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/

Timelapse Logs,Cuts and Sawdust part 2:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/231559/

Ride On-Go Flow

Gruß

.S.


----------



## A7XFreak (8. Dezember 2011)

Guten Abend,

Ist es problematisch wenn man am Wochenende nur zu Zweit an reist und nicht mit at least two friends?

Gruß Flo


----------



## Montanez (8. Dezember 2011)

nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stainlessstyles (9. Dezember 2011)

Update:

Filthy Trails Freeride Clinic 'Advanced' 08-12-11

[ame="http://vimeo.com/33362371"]Filthy Trails Freeride Clinic 'Advanced' on Vimeo[/ame]

Ride On-Go Flow

.S.


----------



## yoyo (15. Dezember 2011)

Hey, wird der Park am Sonntag geöffnet sein?


----------



## stainlessstyles (16. Dezember 2011)

yoyo schrieb:


> Hey, wird der Park am Sonntag geöffnet sein?


 

Hallo Yoyo,

Der park ist geöffnet Sonntag. Nur wenn viel schnee ist, darf mann nicht fahren.

Gruß,

.S.


----------



## stainlessstyles (16. Dezember 2011)

Filthy Trails Update:

'Rollercoaster' in der 'Logs and Skinnies' area ist fertig:
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/

Gruß,

.S.


----------



## stainlessstyles (17. Dezember 2011)

Heute das erste mal der erste section von der 'Logrides & Skinnies Area' getestet. Ist sowar sehr technisch, aber macht sehr viel spaß. 

check das video:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/232990/

Bis die Tage

.S.


----------



## Stefan_78 (17. Dezember 2011)

SUPER geworden!!sieht SHER interessant aus...Perfekt zu üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyo (21. Dezember 2011)

Hey, darf man morgen fahren? Ich weiß nicht, ob bei euch schon Schnee liegt...


----------



## Montanez (21. Dezember 2011)

Also Schnee liegt hier keiner. Dafür kommt viel Regen von oben


----------



## yoyo (21. Dezember 2011)

Naja lieber nass werden als dieses Jahr nicht mehr fahren! ;-)


----------



## Airhaenz (23. Dezember 2011)

Hey Filthyfans,

haben die Trails am 26.12 auf? Irgendwann muss der nette Mann an der Schranke ja auch mal frei haben, oder wohnt der da..

Ride On!


----------



## yoyo (23. Dezember 2011)

"is closed on Sunday 25-12-11 (Christmas day) Monday 26-12-11 The Bikepark is open again."


----------



## TomHengst (26. Dezember 2011)

Lohnt es sich eigentlich auch mal mit nem hardtail vorbeizuschauhen ?


----------



## Condor (26. Dezember 2011)

klar! Wenn man fahren kann, sollte man damit dort sogar auch deutlich flotter unterwegs sein können als mit einer Gummikuh.


----------



## TomHengst (28. Dezember 2011)

Super.
werd ja sehen wie es mit meinen fähigkeiten bestimmt ist 
bin eigentlich im freeride/downhillbereich nicht sehr erfahren, fahre ja sonst nur singletrails.​


----------



## MissGin (29. Dezember 2011)

... ich glaub ich muss ganz bald mal wieder nach Belgien, Styles! Schaut super aus! ....


----------



## Stefan_78 (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich will auch endlich wieder dahin...das sieht echt genial aus zum trainieren!

..sag bescheid wenn ihr fahren wollt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Panscher (5. Januar 2012)

Ist kommendes wochenende (7.1.) geöffnet oder sind die trails durch den dauerregen unfahrbar geworden?

Gruß
Panscher


----------



## morpheus1283 (7. Januar 2012)

Die letzten Fotos in der Pinkbike-Galerie sind schon was her...Syles?!


----------



## stainlessstyles (11. Januar 2012)

morpheus1283 schrieb:


> Die letzten Fotos in der Pinkbike-Galerie sind schon was her...Syles?!


 

Hallo,

Ich versteh nicht was du meinst?

Gruß,

Styles


----------



## stainlessstyles (11. Januar 2012)

Filthy Trails Update:

Trail #2 'The Singletrack':  landungen und absprongen renoviert
Trail #3 'The Flight' landungen geshaped
Trail #4 'Northshore Flow 'neue wallride, Logrides und anliegers renoviert
Trail #5 'The Boogie' landungen renoviert, neue step-down
Trail #6 'Wings' Alle Bretten von der step-down, step-up table und roadgap 2.0 erneuet (geen mos meer erop)Afsprong  Step-up gap renoviert. 
Trail #7 'No Name Trail' Neue Sprung
Trail #8 'The Pumptrack' complet renoviert.

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/

Gruß

.S.


----------



## morpheus1283 (11. Januar 2012)

stainlessstyles schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich versteh nicht was du meinst?
> 
> ...




Hat sich schon erledigt...hab unsere Fotos gefunden


----------



## Airhaenz (11. Januar 2012)

stainlessstyles schrieb:


> Filthy Trails Update:
> 
> Trail #2 'The Singletrack':  landungen und absprongen renoviert
> Trail #3 'The Flight' landungen geshaped
> ...



Styles, du rockst


----------



## Stefan_78 (11. Januar 2012)




----------



## Makke (13. Januar 2012)

@Styles ... sauber ... ich werde sehen, das ich auch die Tage mal wieder komme!


----------



## PioneerPixel (13. Januar 2012)

Wie sehen denn die Trails aktuell aus ? Lohnt sich ein Besuch Samstag/ Sonntag oder fährt man dann nur die Trails unnötig kaputt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stainlessstyles (16. Januar 2012)

Filthy Trails Update:

Video von die Besucher gestern 15-01-11:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/237472/

Bilder von letzte WE:
http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Filthy Trails Freeride Clinic Beginner Level:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/35081520"]Filthy Trails Freeride Clinic Beginner Level on Vimeo[/ame]

Bis die Tage!

.S.


----------



## DiscopunX (16. Januar 2012)

Hier auch noch ein Video von gestern: 15.01.2012


----------



## evilthommy (16. Januar 2012)

@ discopunX 
hey, kommt ihr nächstes we auch wieder?
wir haben uns ja shconmal dort getroffen.

gruss thomas


----------



## DiscopunX (17. Januar 2012)

hi Thomas,

könnte sein aber ist noch nicht sicher. Ich kann dir ja bescheid sagen, falls wir fahren.
Gruß Sascha


----------



## stainlessstyles (24. Januar 2012)

Update:

Logrides & Skinnies Area sind wieder etwas langer gemacht. Dar soll noch mehr gebaut werden fur euch so schnell woe möglich!!!

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/trailbuilding/

.S.


----------



## Raoul Sous (26. Januar 2012)

Das schaun wir uns am Samstag doch glatt mal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (26. Januar 2012)

ich muss da unbedingt mal wieder vorbei kommen ... das sieht alles so lecker aus.

@Styles ... ein Ofen für die kalte Jahreszeit fehlt noch


----------



## Fabian93 (27. Januar 2012)

Wir sind wohl am Sonntag wieder da, dieses mal bin ich allerdings mit dem Enduro dort unterwegs.

Warem am 15. das letzte mal da, schwarz+lila elox Cove STD. Ich war der,der am Roadgap etwas zu wenig gerupft hatte


----------



## evilthommy (27. Januar 2012)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Wir sind wohl am Sonntag wieder da, dieses mal bin ich allerdings mit dem Enduro dort unterwegs.
> 
> Warem am 15. das letzte mal da, schwarz+lila elox Cove STD. Ich war der,der am Roadgap etwas zu wenig gerupft hatte


 

und weil du zu wenig gerupft hast musst du jetzt das enduro nutzen?


----------



## Fabian93 (29. Januar 2012)

> und weil du zu wenig gerupft hast musst du jetzt das enduro nutzen?



Nene,das ist nur um das Enduro mal ausgiebig zu testen.Das STD hat nix abbekommen,das steckt sowas zum Glück unbeschadet weg 

Der Tag heute auf den Filthy Trails war mal wieder sehr gut


----------



## Raoul Sous (1. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank an Danny Jacobs für die schönen Bilder von letztem Samstag!!!










Weitere Bilder - auch von anderen Ridern - gibts hier:

http://www.dannyjacobs.be/


----------



## MissGin (3. Februar 2012)

Ich hab grade auf facebook gesehen, dass die Filthy Trails am WE zu sind - es liegt zu viel Schnee im Park.


----------



## Makke (3. Februar 2012)

Schnee??? ... wieso haben wir hier keinen?


----------



## hribman (16. Februar 2012)

Wie sieht es denn zurzeit dort aus??
Wollte ggf. am verlängerten Karnevalswochenende dahin....


----------



## acmatze (16. Februar 2012)

ist wieder offen!!!


----------



## evilthommy (16. Februar 2012)

@ matze wann bist du mal wieder da ?
wir haben vor die double line zu fahren und wäre super wenn du uns ziehen würdest 

gruss thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acmatze (18. Februar 2012)

moin thommy,
wir sind sehr warscheinlich am Sonntag mit na ganzen Horde vor Ort
Matze


----------



## evilthommy (18. Februar 2012)

diese swe klappt leidr nicht bei uns einer muss arbeiten und so -.-
aber wir haben vor in 14 tagen samstags !


----------



## Stefan_78 (18. Februar 2012)

Hi,schreib sonntag abend mal wie die verhältnisse dort sind...wir wollen rosenmontag hin 

Danke


----------



## Montanez (19. Februar 2012)

mann ich hab auch wieder bock! aber karneval? da kommt mir leider immer meine rheinländer leber dazwischen  würde demnächst aber auch gerne dringlichst wieder und ein tapferer vorfahrer könnte da nicht schaden


----------



## hribman (20. Februar 2012)

ja, wie schauts denn gerade dort aus ?
Möchte morgen hinfahren.


----------



## acmatze (21. Februar 2012)

im moment ziemlich dunkel denk ich...


----------



## stainlessstyles (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo Riders,

Videos und Bilder von die clinics letste woche:

Advanced: [ame="http://vimeo.com/37227666"]Filthy Trails Freeride Clinic Advanced Level on Vimeo[/ame]

Beginner: [ame="http://vimeo.com/37092636"]Filthy Trails Freeride Clinic Beginner Level on Vimeo[/ame]

Bilder: http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Filthy-Trails-Freeride-Clinics/

Mehr info uber clinics oder anmelden? Mail nach [email protected]

Gruß,

.S.


----------



## hribman (23. Februar 2012)

Am Dienstag hat bei mir leider doch nicht geklappt, da mein Mitfahrer plötzlich abgesprungen ist...
Und alleine fahren is ja nicht.... 

@Evilthommy,
Du fährst doch auch regelmäßig an unserer Halde, oder?
Kennen wir uns?
Wann willst du denn das nächste mal nach Belgien? Ich überlege gerade, ob ich nächstes
Wochenende hinfahren soll,
oder ob ich unter der Woche mal früh Feierabend mache!?
Lohnt sich das überhaupt für 3 Stündchen vor Ort?


----------



## evilthommy (23. Februar 2012)

jo bin öffters an der halde, nach belgien lohnt nicht für 3 stunden, wir wollten erst in 14 tagen hin, klappt jetzt aber wohl leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phileasson (2. März 2012)

Servus.. 
Ich komm morgen mal rum. 
Hoffentlich bin ich morgen nich alleine da vorm Tor.


----------



## evilthommy (6. März 2012)

wir kommen am samstag mit 6-8 leuten gruss aus Duisburg ^^


----------



## Montanez (6. März 2012)

Wenn alles glatt läuft ist Aachen auch am start!


----------



## evilthommy (11. März 2012)

Gestern war wieder mal ein Geiler Tag, Boden super, Fotos Super, wie immer, gerne wieder


----------



## stainlessstyles (23. März 2012)

Filthy Trails Update:
Der landung von der roadgap ist renoviert. Neues frame, gravel, breiter und langer:
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/7861059/
Der table nach der roadgap ist auch ganz neu.
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/7847339/
auch arbeiten wir an der track fur den Mini Downhill Cup 2012!!! auf versuch...ein rockgarden:
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/7868061/
Video von der letzte clinic Advanced Level. 'Mission Roadgap':
[ame="http://vimeo.com/39001543"]Filthy Trails Freeride Clinic Advanced Level. Mission: Roadgap on Vimeo[/ame]


Gruß,

.S.


----------



## CrossX (25. März 2012)

Ich wollte dieses Jahr vielleicht mal die Filthy Trails besuchen, habe aber noch ein paar Fragen.
Erstens, ist der Park Anfängerfreundlich? Meine Freundin will mit, fährt aber erst seid letztem Jahr in Bikeparks und hat nach einem Sturz beim Saisonabschluss letztes Jahr noch etwas Hemmungen vor schwereren Sachen. Also müssen die Strecken Spass machen ohne zu sehr zu fordern. 

Dann als zweites: Kann man da irgendwo Campen? Für einen Tag ist die Anfahrt zu weit, aber ich könnte mir nen Wohnwagen leihen. Gibts in der Nähe einen Campingplatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (25. März 2012)

Camping weiß ich leider nicht! 
aber ich finde der Park SEHR für Anfänger geeignet! 
denn dort sind wirklich strecken für jeden Schwierigkeitsgrad vorhanden!

viel Spaß


----------



## derAndre (25. März 2012)

Once again. Big Props for Styles. You realy did a great job building these trails! We had a great time there today.


----------



## rollerhotte (26. März 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Dann als zweites: Kann man da irgendwo Campen? Für einen Tag ist die Anfahrt zu weit, aber ich könnte mir nen Wohnwagen leihen. Gibts in der Nähe einen Campingplatz?



Direkt an den Filthys wirst du keine Campinglpatz finden, aber entlang der Maas findest du sicher einige Plätze im Umkreis von unter 20 Minuten Anfahrt!)


----------



## ElMojito (28. März 2012)

Hab da auch mal ne Frage... 
Wie lange schiebt oder fährt man zu den Trails... Vom Parkplatz oder vom Trail Ende..
Hab auch schon überlegt hin zu fahren.. Die Bilder und Videos sehen sehr vielversprechend aus  
Aber wenn man jedes mal wieder ewigkeiten braucht um an den/die Startpunkte zu kommen und somit nur 4 Abfahrten oder so schafft lohen sich die 3 Stunden Fahrt für mich nicht... 
Auf der HP stand was von "5 minutes by bike to the trails" vom Parkplatz oder Tor  aus... Passt das?

Mfg Pascal


----------



## Montanez (28. März 2012)

ja unjefähr!
und vom ende eines trails auch wieder nach oben geht auch flott, die abfahrten sind halt nich so lang, dafür aber schön!
wenn ihr das nich wollt wäre noch Malmedy in der nähe - mit Lift.


----------



## Big_Foot (28. März 2012)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Hab da auch mal ne Frage...
> Wie lange schiebt oder fährt man zu den Trails... Vom Parkplatz oder vom Trail Ende..
> Hab auch schon überlegt hin zu fahren.. Die Bilder und Videos sehen sehr vielversprechend aus
> Aber wenn man jedes mal wieder ewigkeiten braucht um an den/die Startpunkte zu kommen und somit nur 4 Abfahrten oder so schafft lohen sich die 3 Stunden Fahrt für mich nicht...
> ...


 

Du hast das was falsch verstanden. Du brauchst 5 Minuten vom Parkplatz bis zu den Trails. Und dort sind dann die Strecken. 
Um die Strecke nach oben zu laufen brauchst du vllt. 2-3 min wenn überhaupt. Das heisst du kannst auch 20 abfahrten und mehr am Tag machen. Lohnt sich!
Viel spaß


----------



## CrossX (28. März 2012)

Aber wenn ich nur 3 Minuten hoch brauche, können die Abfahrten ja nicht viel länger als 30 Sekunden dauern oder?


----------



## rollerhotte (28. März 2012)

... kommt auf deine Schnelligkeit an ...

man braucht (schiebend) schon ca. 10 Minuten wieder hoch.

Wie schon gesagt: kurz aber schön!


----------



## evilthommy (28. März 2012)

ja ne abfahrt dauer 30 sec, ist halt nen park um fun zu haben bei jumps usw, ist halt keine downhill strecke wie man die von parks kennt, wo es lifts gibt.


----------



## ElMojito (28. März 2012)

Na gut in Winterberg, wenns voll ist, braucht man 40 Minuten bis man überhaut im lift sitzt  
Na dann werde ich Freitag mal hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBeerForFear (29. März 2012)

thx for the shot!!

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/7380793/


----------



## Bas-t (15. April 2012)

Geiler Tag gestern!!.....thx fürs pic-shoten @ Styles!!


----------



## BockAufBiken (14. Mai 2012)

Ist der Park am Freitag geöffnet?


----------



## DiscopunX (14. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute, hier das Video vom Rennen gestern!


----------



## stainlessstyles (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo Riders,

Filthy Trails Update:

Hab Heute ein Nachricht bekommen wo steht das Ich meldden mus das der Bikepark geschlossen ist! 

The Maasvallei/Bikepark Filthy Trails ist geschlossen von Freitag 1 Juni bis Montag 4 Juni.

Gruß,

.S.


----------



## Makke (31. Mai 2012)

warum das denn .... ?


----------



## stainlessstyles (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo Riders,

Nach dem Nachricht von gestern, hab ich heute noch ein Nachricht entfangen wo in steht das wir wieder erlaub haben zu fahren. So......der Bikepark ist geoffnet und man darf dieses WE fahren! 

Gruß,

.S.


----------



## evilthommy (1. Juni 2012)

wieso war den erst geschlossen ?


----------



## Schmok (1. Juni 2012)

Wohl wegen Wetter ^^ bzw Brandgefahr
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraenz (6. Juni 2012)

Wie siehts im Moment so aus? Lohnt es sich morgen zu kommen oder ist die Schlammschlacht zu groß?


----------



## PulpO (6. Juni 2012)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Wie siehts im Moment so aus? Lohnt es sich morgen zu kommen oder ist die Schlammschlacht zu groß?



*mit so ein regen sind die filthies nog immer - dank der sandboden - sehr  gut fahrbahr.. wird vllcht sogar noch ein bisschen schneller.. also das  ist meine erfahrung. Wie es tatsäglich jetzt aussieht weiss ich nicht  aber meine wahl mit so ein regen wie letzte tagen wäre auf jedenfall  Filthies.*


----------



## Panscher (10. Juli 2012)

Garnix mehr los hier... 

Geöffnet ist aber? 

Werden donnerstag mal vorbeischauen!


----------



## Dusius (11. Juli 2012)

kannst dann mal bitte berichten? bin eventuell in zwei Wochen in der Gegend und würde mal rein schauen


----------



## Panscher (11. Juli 2012)

Was magst denn genau wissen?


----------



## Gudyo (11. Juli 2012)

Sind auf und in bestem Zustand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (11. Juli 2012)

das ist doch mal eine Aussage


----------



## WRC206 (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo.
Ist dieses Wochenende auf und jemand da? Alleine darf man ja nicht und macht auch keinen Spaß


----------



## Schmok (20. Juli 2012)

jo am Sonntag  falls jemand mitwill, gern (PN)


----------



## 2014macHartmann (21. Juli 2012)

hi, zu welcher Zeit habt ihr vor dort zu sein? evtl kann ichs einrichten mitzukommen.


----------



## Schmok (21. Juli 2012)

so um 11h


----------



## 2014macHartmann (21. Juli 2012)

Hmm das passt nicht! :'(


----------



## Schmok (23. Juli 2012)

Gestern "inovizieller Sommerbegin " auf den Filthytrails  
 toller Tag und schöne Photos von Stainlessstyles 
 dickes THX


----------



## ThomasAC (17. August 2012)

Was bedeutet eigentlich der Spruch "NO PROTECTION=NO RIDING.", heißt das mehr als ein Helm und gesunder Menschenverstand?


----------



## othu (17. August 2012)

Ich bin da 2011 zumindest nur mit Helm und Handschuhen gefahren. War kein Problem.


----------



## yoyo (18. August 2012)

Ich glaub du solltest nur nicht unbedingt ohne Helm fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasAC (18. August 2012)

Danke. Helm ist immer auf dem Kopf, von daher kein Problem.


----------



## chris86 (24. August 2012)

WIe siehts im Moment aus? Geöfnnet? Ist ja doch recht trocken zur Zeit...


----------



## smallnewlife (11. September 2012)

Hallo Insider,
ich wollte mich mal über den Park informieren. Auf der Internetseite war ich schon und jetzt wollte ich mal euch fragen, ob es sich lohnt, wenn man verwöhnt von Winterberg, Willingen und Malmedy ist? Ist dort ein Lift vorhanden oder muss man alles per Rad erklimmen? Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## evilthommy (11. September 2012)

kein lift strecken sind so 40 sekunden lang aber dafür geile sprünge und auch viele davon
musst selbst hochschieben, ist aber auch nur ein kleiner hügel macht fun dort


----------



## smallnewlife (12. September 2012)

Okay, ich denke wenn das Wetter am We mitspielt werde ich mal einkehren, um mir das mal anzugucken. Danke


----------



## Tesla71 (12. September 2012)

Ich wollte auch mal zu den Filthy Trails. Jetzt heißt es ja, daß man nicht alleine in den Park kommt. 

Gibt es ein Problem, wenn ich mich für's Reingehen an eine Gruppe hänge oder muß man dann auch die ganze Zeit zusammenbleiben? Die werden ja wohl nicht darauf achten, mit wem man angekommen ist, oder?


----------



## ThomasAC (12. September 2012)

via Facebook:


----------



## othu (12. September 2012)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch mal zu den Filthy Trails. Jetzt heißt es ja, daß man nicht alleine in den Park kommt.
> 
> Gibt es ein Problem, wenn ich mich für's Reingehen an eine Gruppe hänge oder muß man dann auch die ganze Zeit zusammenbleiben? Die werden ja wohl nicht darauf achten, mit wem man angekommen ist, oder?



Es geht nicht darum, dass du nicht alleine da rein darfst, es geht nur darum, dass keiner alleine auf dem Gelände sein darf da der Park an sich nicht überwacht wird sondern nur die etwas weiter entfernte Zufahrtsstraße. Sprich: wenn du dich verletzt würde das lange Zeit keiner mitbekommen.
Daher müssen immer mindestens zwei Personen im Park sein.

Wenn da eh schon andere sind, ob Gruppen oder Einzelpersonen, kommst du natürlich auch allein rein!
Es soll nur immer jemand da sein der im Zweifelsfall Hilfe holen oder den Notarzt rufen kann wenn du dich kaputt fährst.

Grüße
Otto


----------



## Tesla71 (12. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, dass du nicht alleine da rein darfst, es geht nur darum, dass keiner alleine auf dem Gelände sein darf da der Park an sich nicht überwacht wird sondern nur die etwas weiter entfernte Zufahrtsstraße. Sprich: wenn du dich verletzt würde das lange Zeit keiner mitbekommen.
> Daher müssen immer mindestens zwei Personen im Park sein.
> 
> Wenn da eh schon andere sind, ob Gruppen oder Einzelpersonen, kommst du natürlich auch allein rein!
> ...



Oh, man, das klingt ja schon ganz anders. Ich hatte das wirklich so verstanden, daß man - egal ob der Park besucht ist oder nicht - nur mindestens zu zweit reinkommt. 

Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (12. September 2012)

Kein Problem!

Am Wochenende ist das eh kein Thema, aber wenn du unter der Woche morgens da aufschlägst, kann es halt passieren dass keiner da ist und dann darfst du nicht fahren.


----------



## m0ritzW (27. September 2012)

das stimmt wohl ziemlich leer  war heute mit 3 freunden da und sonst weit und breit niemand


----------



## ultraenz (14. November 2012)

Wollten Freitag mit zwei Leuten kommen, sonst noch jemand da?


----------



## patwisch (22. November 2012)

Hi,
wir wollten Samstag kommen.

Kann jemand sagen wie es dort momentan aussieht?


Gruß


----------



## ultraenz (22. November 2012)

patwisch schrieb:


> Hi,
> wir wollten Samstag kommen.
> 
> Kann jemand sagen wie es dort momentan aussieht?
> ...



Ich war letzten Freitag da, alles befahrbar und in gewohnt gutem Zustand...


----------



## patwisch (23. November 2012)

Super, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilthommy (1. Dezember 2012)

is every weekend open in the winter ?


----------



## Stefan_78 (1. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
war Heute jemand da und kann sagen ob die neue Line fertig ist?
...es sah letztes Wochenende schon ziemlich gut aus


----------



## Bergamont-rider (28. Dezember 2012)

Hi, 
war von euch jemand in den letzten tagen da und kann mir sagen, wie der streckenzustand im moment ist? Sehr aufgeweicht und matschig? Wollten evtl. am sonntag hin..


----------



## Stefan_78 (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich und nen Kumpel sind auch am Sonntag da


----------



## ultraenz (28. Dezember 2012)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> Ich und nen Kumpel sind auch am Sonntag da



Dito


----------



## 2014macHartmann (28. Dezember 2012)

na super und ich muss Arbeiten...12Std.


----------



## MissGin (29. Dezember 2012)

wir sind morgen auch wieder da


----------



## evilthommy (29. Dezember 2012)

kommen auch zu dritt.


----------



## Hamti_Damti (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wuerde mir das gerne mal anschauen, vll hat ja hier Jemand Lust mir mal eine Einfuehrung vor Ort zu geben . Bin bis jetzt noch in keinem Bikepark gewesen.

Ist es eigentlich moeglich sich vor Ort einen Fullface Helm zu leihen?

Zur Info, komme aus dem Raum Eschweiler.


----------



## bilmes (5. Januar 2013)

Hallo, wollte nur Bescheid geben dass nen Kumpel und ich morgen (Samstag) dorthin fahren. Hoffentlich sind die Strecken in einem halbwegs vernünftigen Zustand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (5. Januar 2013)

gib mal rückmeldung wie der boden ist.
bie uns im bergischen ist alles nur eine braune mocke, da mach man zu viel kaputt


----------



## gobo (5. Januar 2013)

gibt es eigentlich ein vid von der neuen strecke??


----------



## evilthommy (5. Januar 2013)

is noch nicht fertig


----------



## M.Finken (1. März 2013)

Hi,
ich werde Morgen zum ersten mal zu denn Filthy Trails Fahren. Ist die Adresse die auf der Internet Seite angegeben wird direkt schon am Parkplatz oder müssen wir noch ein Stück mit denn Bike Fahren und wäre es dann ausgeschildert ? 

Gruß


----------



## Stefan_78 (1. März 2013)

Hi,
also der Parkplatz ist direkt an dem Gelände/Naturpark....aber von dort aus muss man eine weile pedalieren um zum Bikepark zu kommen.vom parkplatz aus weisen allerdings kleine braune schildchen auf den weg zu Filthytrails hin.

ach ja, von der Straße aus Vilverstraat 11 (glaub ich) musst du weiter gerade aus fahren auf eine unbefestigte "Straße" mit etlichen Schlaglöchern ..dann bist du richtig.

schau mal dir das am besten mal kurz bei google maps an.

Viel Spaß


----------



## M.Finken (1. März 2013)

Hi, 
ich bin echt gespant. Morgen noch jemand da ?


----------



## Langenfelder (1. März 2013)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bla bla bla
> musst du weiter gerade aus fahren auf eine unbefestigte "Straße" mit etlichen *Schlaglöchern* ..dann bist du richtig.
> 
> ...


 
du meinst die Bombenkrater  mach braucht erst gar nicht den versuch zu mache denen auszuweichen, man hat immer ein Rad im Loch

als ich Rosenmontag da war, ist schon was zu sehn gewesen von der neuen Strecke


----------



## Stefan_78 (1. März 2013)

jap,die kleinen Bombenkrater sind nicht schlecht

..ne,wir sind Sonntag endlich wieder mal da!


----------



## M.Finken (1. März 2013)

Wie lange Fährt man dann mit denn Bike rüber ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (1. März 2013)

puh..also es kommt einem wie 10min vor.aber es geht...du bekommst ja bestimmt diese Highland rinder zu sehen..das lenkt etwas ab
..ach ja..und am Parkplatz in dem Container wird bezahlt und Unterschrieben.


----------



## M.Finken (1. März 2013)

Highland rinder ? Das ist gemein !!!!

Da bekommt man ja sofort weider Junger


----------



## Stefan_78 (1. März 2013)

hehehe..warum gemein...dort läuft so ne kleine Herde davon frei herum


----------



## Hamti_Damti (2. März 2013)

Wollte Morgen das erste mal zu den Filthy Trails. 
Erste mal Bikepark für meine Wenigkeit, bin ja mal gespannt. 

Ist Morgen sonst noch wer da? Vll hat ja einer Interesse mir unter die Arme zu greifen oder 
falls nötig wieder aufzusammeln .


----------



## Stefan_78 (2. März 2013)

Ich und noch jemand sind so gegen kurz nach zehn aufm Parkplatz.können dich gerne mit rein nehmen und einen überblick verschaffen.


----------



## Bas-t (2. März 2013)

an die, die heute da waren:
Wie siehts da im MOM aus??

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (2. März 2013)

Yeap genau - wie ist der Pistenzustand ? Liegt noch Schnee ??


----------



## evilthommy (2. März 2013)

ist viel matsch?


----------



## 2014macHartmann (2. März 2013)

ich werd ebenfalls mit 5 Mann anwesenden sein. Wetter wird Gut ! ;-)


----------



## Airhaenz (2. März 2013)

Wetter ist gut. Frag nur deswegen nach dem Schnee. Weil ich heute schon überrascht war wieviel Schnee noch in Nideggen und an der Rur südlich von Düren lag..


----------



## M.Finken (2. März 2013)

Strecke war heute super.  Kein Schnee mehr. Gruß


----------



## Hamti_Damti (3. März 2013)

Ok werde versuchen um 10 Uhr da zu sein.


----------



## Bas-t (3. März 2013)

Âllet klar, nächsten SamSam Filthy Trails!!

Ride ON!!


----------



## Thefreakshow (3. März 2013)

Kein Schnee, Strecke Fast Trocken,
Alles Super, Samstag ruhiger wie heut!

Hope dem Mädel geht's soweit gut!
Mfg


----------



## Airhaenz (3. März 2013)

Geht Ihr den Umständen entsprechend gut. Mal wieder mit nem "blauen"Auge davon gekommen..


----------



## Bas-t (4. März 2013)

Whats happened?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamti_Damti (4. März 2013)

ja, was ist passier?

Morgen jemand da?


----------



## bansaiman (5. März 2013)

Hi,

wer fährt am Samstag von der Umgebung Bonn Köln.zu den Filthys?


----------



## Thefreakshow (5. März 2013)

Bas-t schrieb:


> Whats happened?



N Mädel hat sich etwas ungünstig gelegt!
Mehr kann ich leider nicht sagen, da ich nur vor Ort war, aber nicht dabei!


----------



## Airhaenz (5. März 2013)

Alles gut . War halt nur ein heftiger spontaner Baumkontakt. Nachdem der Kreislauf sich nach 2-3Stunden beruhigt hat, blieb nur ne ordentliche Prellung.


----------



## bansaiman (8. März 2013)

Wer fährt morgen an die filthys?  suche von Köln Bonn noch ne mitfahrgelegenheit.vllt fährt hier ja auch jemand vorbei ;-)


----------



## gobo (8. März 2013)

so wir kommen sonntag und sind gespannt wie es da jetzt aussieht.


----------



## bansaiman (8. März 2013)

Kann aus zeitliche gründen Sonntag nur lokal fahren. :-(


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. März 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen an die filthys?  suche von Köln Bonn noch ne mitfahrgelegenheit.vllt fährt hier ja auch jemand vorbei ;-)



Wir fahren leider erst Sonntag.


----------



## bansaiman (8. März 2013)

.mm, nächstem Samstag  ;-) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldcrosser (9. März 2013)

Sind morgen entweder bei den filthy trails oder in malmedy. Vermutlich 5-7


----------



## Freckles (9. März 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> .mm, nächstem Samstag  ;-) ?


Samstag ist bei uns immer schlecht. Da ich immer bis Samstagsmorgens 8 Uhr arbeiten muss. Nüchsten Samstag sin wir beim Sacha Bamberg. Würde gerne morgen trotzdem fahren.


Grüsse Micha

oh falscher Acount ich bins Stunt-beck


----------



## hribman (12. März 2013)

Und? Wie war es am Sonntag? Fahrbar?
Bei uns war es doch recht matschig. Hätte sich die Anfahrt zum Filthy gelohnt? Wollte demnächst mal hin.
Erstmal Wetter wieder abwarten.


----------



## Airhaenz (12. März 2013)

Freckles schrieb:


> Samstag ist bei uns immer schlecht. Da ich immer bis Samstagsmorgens 8 Uhr arbeiten muss. Nüchsten Samstag sin wir beim Sacha Bamberg. Würde gerne morgen trotzdem fahren.
> 
> 
> Grüsse Micha
> ...



Was macht Ihr denn beim Sascha Bamberg


----------



## waldcrosser (12. März 2013)

Der Hinweg vom Parkplatz zum Park war wie immer bei dem Wetter matschiger als die Strecke selbst. Keine Pfützen, kein Regen und Schnee trotz Vorhersage. Einzig der Boden hat unheimlich Speed geschluckt auf dem Weg zum Roadgap...


----------



## Bas-t (22. März 2013)

wie siehts aus?Morgen jemand da?
hab uebelst bock, aber alle potentiellen mitfahrer sind krank oder ausgeflogen,...... 

fahre von Aachen aus!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamti_Damti (23. März 2013)

Ja ich hätte Bock. Komme auch aus Eschweiler.


----------



## Hamti_Damti (23. März 2013)

Wer ist denn morgen bei den Filthy's?


----------



## bansaiman (25. März 2013)

Wie schauts Freitag oder besser Samstag aus?
Suche Leute,die mich von Bonn Köln mitnehmen würden.meine mitfahrer sind im Urlaub,Auto hab isch nit :-/
aber würde gern mit ner netten Truppe die filthys besuchen ;-)


----------



## ultraenz (25. März 2013)

Ich wuerde denke ich aus Nettetal kommen...


----------



## skaster (25. März 2013)

Wie sieht es denn derzeit auf den Trails aus? 
Ist der Schnee weg? Bei dem gemeldeten Niederschlägen sollte der Untergrund doch top sein. Werden am Donnerstag dort sein.


----------



## Hamti_Damti (26. März 2013)

Sind die Trails über die Feiertage eigentlich offen???


----------



## Bas-t (26. März 2013)

Die sind eig immer offen,..es sei denn es ist Unwetter,...


----------



## Hamti_Damti (26. März 2013)

Bas-t schrieb:


> Die sind eig immer offen,..es sei denn es ist Unwetter,...



Ok danke. Dachte vielleicht hat der gute Mann am Eingang auch mal frei


----------



## waldcrosser (26. März 2013)

Filthy-Trails findet man auch bei facebook. Styles schreibt eigentlich immer rein wenn der Park zu ist, bei zuviel Schnee z.B


----------



## Bas-t (27. März 2013)

Wie siehts denn aus,...ist Samstag jmd am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (27. März 2013)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Ich wuerde denke ich aus Nettetal kommen...



Fährst du also am Samstag oder Sonntag hin u.könntest mich kurz aufpicken?
scheint momentan ab Freitag nur 20% Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit zu geben


----------



## ultraenz (27. März 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Fährst du also am Samstag oder Sonntag hin u.könntest mich kurz aufpicken?
> scheint momentan ab Freitag nur 20% Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit zu geben



Ne ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass am Wochenende auch jemand da sein wird.
Ueber Bonn zu fahren waere ca. 180km Umweg...


----------



## bansaiman (27. März 2013)

Oh :-( 
und das nicht zu knapp ;-)


----------



## evilthommy (30. März 2013)

war heute jemand dort ?

liegt schnee oder ist es matschig?


----------



## ultraenz (30. März 2013)

Ich war gestern da, morgens lag ein bisschen Schnee, der aber ziemlich schnell weg war.
Keine Pfützen oder irgendwas in der Richtung und alles fahrbar.


----------



## Thefreakshow (30. März 2013)

Heut, war's staubig!
Ohne Scheiß, absolut Trocken und 4-5Grad +!!

Sollte denke ich bleiben sofern s nicht noch schneit!


----------



## evilthommy (30. März 2013)

danke, wir sind morgen mit 6 leuten vor ort


----------



## bansaiman (30. März 2013)

Hat hier jemand für Montag von Köln Bonn aus noch nen Platz frei?


----------



## Hamti_Damti (4. April 2013)

Ist am Sonntag jemand bei den Filthy's komme aus Raum Aachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (5. April 2013)

Hamti_Damti schrieb:


> Ist am Sonntag jemand bei den Filthy's komme aus Raum Aachen.



Ja wir werden mit ca 10 Leuten anreisen


----------



## bansaiman (12. April 2013)

Wer könnte am nächsten WE eine Mitfahrgelegenheit vom Raum Bonn Köln aus anbieten?  
Meine Truppe fällt beruflich komplett aus :-/


----------



## iowa85 (15. April 2013)

nabend zusammen. 

wollte mal fragen ob schon einer Erfahrungen mit den 5 xc/enduro touren dort hat?

wenn ja kann man ja mal von berichten.

mfg


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (14. August 2013)

Wieder zurück in der Heimat. 

Vielleicht gibt es noch andere, die das erste Mal zu den Filthy wollen, daher diese wichtige Info:
Der Eingang wurde verlegt und ist nun bei den zwei Türmen!!!! Schade, dass auf Homepage nur die Adresse angegeben ist. Die Mobile Navigation hat uns zum Outlet-Center geführt. 

Weiß nicht mehr wo ich das gelesen habe, aber angeblich sollte es Trails geben mit bis zu 13,5km Länge. 
Schade, das Gebiet ist ausschließlich für Wanderer. Bikern ist es lediglich gestattet auf kürzestem Weg vom Eingang zu den Trails und wieder zurück zu fahren.

Schön ist, dass es überhapt jemanden gibt der sich um die Trails kümmert und dort baut.
Schlecht finde ich, das die (älteren) Bauten zum Teil seeehhhhr wackelig sind oder sogar morsch.  Die Anfahrt auf den mittleren Drop (im Steilstück) war morsch und bereits  zum Teil wegebrochen.

War eine Erfahrung wert weil die Strecken echt spaßig sind und gut zu fahren, für mich ist aber die Anfahrt zu weit um den Spass zu wiederholen.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (15. August 2013)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Weiß nicht mehr wo ich das gelesen habe, aber angeblich sollte es Trails geben mit bis zu 13,5km Länge.



Vermutlich hier? 

Hab damit aber auch noch keine praktische Erfahrung.


----------



## kinschman (15. August 2013)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Vermutlich hier?
> 
> Hab damit aber auch noch keine praktische Erfahrung.



da gibts sogar trails die sind sogar noch länger...allerdings alles eher flach.
bin in genau dem waldstück mal ne CTF/marathon mitgefahren mit knapp über 100km, aber "nur" 1000hm...verteilt auf gefühlt 1000mal 1m 
hatte das damals auch per gps aufgezeichnet und die trackingspur spricht für ideale raumausnutzung....näher beieinander konnte man die trails schon nicht mehr legen....da war quasi keine freie fläche mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. August 2013)

@Hardtail-GK
Danke, dann war das doch direkt auf der Homepage.
Schön, dass mit den Trails geworben wird, diese dann aber nicht (?mehr?) befahren werden dürfen.  
Laut Aussage der netten jungen Dame an der Kasse sind die Filthy auch gar kein offizieller Bikepark, sondern lediglich geduldete Trails.


----------



## N1ppl3r (20. August 2013)

Hallo,

wollte Fragen ob am Samstag jemand zum Trail fährt würde gerne mit kommen, da man ja nicht alleine Fahren darf und ich selber noch nicht da war.

ich selber komme aus Baesweiler und kann auch noch jemanden mitnehmen!


----------



## evilthommy (23. August 2013)

weis jetzt jemand was genaues, ist der park geschlossen??


----------



## MikeVanDeike (3. September 2013)

Tach Gemeinde

weiß einer ob der Park heute auf ist???

Danke


----------



## Langenfelder (4. September 2013)

ist der nicht jeden Tag auf


----------



## Komodo3000 (4. September 2013)

Hat jeden Tag geöffnet, außer bei Waldbrandgefahr und geschlossener Schneedecke. Auf Facebook informiert Styles regelmäßig über etwaige Sperrungen und den Zustand der Strecken. Es hat sich in letzter Zeit auch wieder viel getan. Beispielsweise wurden die Drops renoviert und die Wings Gaps wurden zu Tables umfunktioniert. Von verfallenen morschen Konstruktionen kann also nicht mehr die Rede sein. Ich finde es klasse, dass Styles sich so gut um diesen kleinen, aber sehr feinen Park kümmert und auch die (ambitionierten) Anfänger nicht aus dem Blickfeld verliert. Weiter so! 

Hier kann man sich die aktuellen Renovierungsarbeiten ansehen:
Klickmich!


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. September 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Hat jeden Tag geöffnet, außer bei Waldbrandgefahr und geschlossener Schneedecke. Auf Facebook informiert Styles regelmäßig über etwaige Sperrungen und den Zustand der Strecken. Es hat sich in letzter Zeit auch wieder viel getan. Beispielsweise wurden die Drops renoviert und die Wings Gaps wurden zu Tables umfunktioniert. Von verfallenen morschen Konstruktionen kann also nicht mehr die Rede sein. Ich finde es klasse, dass Styles sich so gut um diesen kleinen, aber sehr feinen Park kümmert und auch die (ambitionierten) Anfänger nicht aus dem Blickfeld verliert. Weiter so!
> 
> Hier kann man sich die aktuellen Renovierungsarbeiten ansehen:
> Klickmich!



Stimmt nicht ganz, hat jetzt Montags geschlossen. Ist auch ein neuer Eingang. Nicht mehr der alte. Eingang ist jetzt an dem Förderturn. In der Nähe von dem Maasmechelen Village. Kann man von dort aus gut sehen den Turm.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Komodo3000 (4. September 2013)

@Stunt-beck:  Mit dem neuen Eingang spart man sich dann wenigstens diese lästige Schlaglochpiste. Weiß denn jemand, ob sich die Anfahrt mit dem Bike zum Park damit verlängert oder verkürzt hat?

Grüße von Micha zu Micha.


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. September 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> @Stunt-beck:  Mit dem neuen Eingang spart man sich dann wenigstens diese lästige Schlaglochpiste. Weiß denn jemand, ob sich die Anfahrt mit dem Bike zum Park damit verlängert oder verkürzt hat?
> 
> Grüße von Micha zu Micha.



es ist länger geworden. Egal welche Richtung man einschlägt.

Grüße


----------



## derAndre (4. September 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Ich finde es klasse, dass Styles sich so gut um diesen kleinen, aber sehr feinen Park kümmert und auch die (ambitionierten) Anfänger nicht aus dem Blickfeld verliert. Weiter so!
> 
> Hier kann man sich die aktuellen Renovierungsarbeiten ansehen:
> Klickmich!



Word! Der Park ist wirklich immer top in Schuss und Style baut oder renoviert eigentlich ständig. Davon abgesehen ist er einfach ein unheimlich netter Typ, der unser aller Unterstützung verdient! Auch was die weitere Planung angeht ist er einfach super! Bin gespannt ob und wann er das alles umsetzen kann was da so in seinem Kopf rumgeistert. Wäre auf jeden Fall der Hammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail-GK (4. September 2013)

Stimmt, Montags zu ist auch meine Info von der Dame an der Kasse.

Anonsten schicke Sache, dass in die RoadGap-Line (keine Ahnung wie die heisst) auch Holztables eingefügt wurden. Kann man sich auch da vernünftig ran tasten.


----------



## N1ppl3r (4. September 2013)

Muss man wirklich zu zweit dort hin oder lassen die auch einen alleine aufs Gelände wenn man nur xc fahren möchten?


----------



## evilthommy (4. September 2013)

was hat er den geplant nen lift ?


----------



## derAndre (5. September 2013)

evilthommy schrieb:


> was hat er den geplant nen lift ?



Neeeee aber ne Menge anderer Sachen spuken durch seinen Kopf. Ein kleiner Plausch mit ihm lohnt sich immer finde ich.


----------



## TomatoAc (5. September 2013)

Doch, über nen Lift hab ich mich mit ihm auch schonmal unterhalten, er hatte da schon ziemlich konkrete Vorstellungen


----------



## Hardtail-GK (5. September 2013)

Wie ist denn das aktuell: am WE darf man auch alleine kommen, solange andere Biker mit auf dem Parkgelände sind? War zumindest mein letzter Stand im Frühjahr - hat sich da was geändert?


----------



## MikeVanDeike (6. September 2013)

Jup ist immer noch so. Waren am Dienstag da.


----------



## derAndre (9. Dezember 2013)

Bitte sagt mir das dies nur Temporär ist. Also Weihnachtsferien sozusagen:


			
				Facebook schrieb:
			
		

> Update: The Bikepark will close at the end of December. 28 Dec and 29 Dec will be the last weekend for you to visit the Bikepark. More info will follow soon about the Bikepark. Please share the message. Here are the pictures from last weekend. Ride On-Go Flow!



https://www.facebook.com/filthytrails


----------



## AC-Stef (9. Dezember 2013)

Filthytrails Hello Guys... the next 3 weekend you can still ride. After that the Bikepark will be closed until the beginning of April. From then it will be open again. I am trying to get the park also open between Januari and March. I will keep you up to date. No Worries!!!

Info Facebook


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (9. Dezember 2013)

Macht ab April ca. wieder auf Info ebenfalls von fb.


----------



## derAndre (9. Dezember 2013)

Yepp auch gesehen. Schade war einer wenigen Parks die ganzjährig geöffnet hatten. Verstehen kann ich styles aber natürlich. Der "Verschleiß der Strecken" und die Instandhaltung während der Wintermonate ist ungleich höher.

Jetzt bleibt nur noch Malmedy so lange kein Schnee liegt...


----------



## Makke (9. Dezember 2013)

Schade ... ist eigentlich immer ne gute Adresse für den Winter, da durch den sandigen Boden auch das Fahren bei Frost immer super war ...


----------



## TomatoAc (10. Dezember 2013)

Warsteiner Bikepark Rüthen hat auch den Winter über auf, ist jetzt auch nicht sooo weit entfernt in der Ecke.


----------



## Langenfelder (11. Dezember 2013)

Malmedy auch


----------



## gobo (11. Dezember 2013)

malmedy hat demnächst 2 wochen zu!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thefreakshow (11. Dezember 2013)

Malme hat den Rest vom Dezember zu.

Filthy hat nur zu wg den Neuen Betreibern!
Styles versucht trotzdem biker reinzubekommen.

Mfg


----------



## gobo (12. Dezember 2013)

ab januar,wenn kein schnee liegt, soll wieder auf sein!!


----------



## Jakten (12. Dezember 2013)

Sieht ja super einsteigerfreundlich aus!
Aber 65,-â¬ fÃ¼r ein Freeride/DH-Bike sind ne wucht. Lohnt es sich dennoch um das ganze mal testen? 
Kommt dem Einsteiger ja zugute wenn es nicht immer mit gezogener Bremse den Berg runter geht ;-)


----------



## TomatoAc (12. Dezember 2013)

Nimm dein eigenes Rad mit, für den Anfang kommste auch wunderbar mit nem Hardtail aus.


----------



## evilthommy (12. Dezember 2013)

jup fürs erste mal ausreichend, dann sieht man ja selbst, wie es ist, evtl selbst nen eigenes fully kaufen oder so.da ist es aufjedenfall zum reinschnuppern super


----------



## Demoniac (18. Dezember 2013)

TomatoAc schrieb:


> Nimm dein eigenes Rad mit, für den Anfang kommste auch wunderbar mit nem Hardtail aus.


Gut zu wissen.


----------



## maddin80 (10. Februar 2014)

Hier etwas zu den Filthys, selbst für Anfänger ist da mehr als genug und man kann sich schnell steigern:

http://mtb-von-berg.de/index.php/23-bikeparks/44-filthy-trails-belgien


----------



## watzel (15. Februar 2014)

Weiß einer ob die Filthytrails morgen, (16.02-Sonntag) geöffnet haben und ist die Anfahrt über Vilvertstraat noch aktuell?
War schon länger nicht mehr da


----------



## Langenfelder (15. Februar 2014)

klar is morgen auf, der eingang war vor drei wochen noch der " Alte "


----------



## FlorianDue (15. Februar 2014)

Ich habe vorhin angefragt. Morgen ist von 10-16.30 auf. Alten Eingang benutzen. Bis morgen dann.

Ich überlege nur noch ob ich mein neues TYEE ausführen soll, oder doch den Downhiller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (1. März 2014)

Super...Danke  ...das wollte ich auch gerade Fragen


----------



## Komodo3000 (23. März 2014)

Welchen Eingang muss man denn momentan benutzen? Immer noch den Alten?


----------



## Stefan_78 (23. März 2014)

den alten ...und der zugangsweg wurde vor zwei wochen wieder gemacht ;-)


----------



## Komodo3000 (23. März 2014)

Danke! 
Dann kann es ja gleich losgehen...


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (13. April 2014)

Hi,
wir wollen am Mittwoch zum ersten mal zu den Filthys. 
Kann uns einer vielleicht ein paar Tipps geben?
Wo am besten Parken etc halt alles was man so wissen sollte.

DANKE


----------



## Stefan_78 (13. April 2014)

Eigentlich nicht viel....Parkplatz ist ein ca.2 Kilometer vom Park an sich entfernt,also Rucksack und verpflegung mitnehmen....es gibt keinen Lift....und anscheinend wird der neue eingang jetzt benutzt (laut homepage) http://www.filthytrails.be/EN/PRACTICALINFOS/index.php


----------



## Orcus (18. April 2014)

Guten Naben,

ist am Montag vielleicht jemand in Belgien, wo man sich als Anfänger anschließen könnte?

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## skaster (18. April 2014)

Open from Tuesday until Sunday from 10h00 until 17.30 
Hieraus würde ich schließen, dass Montags geschlossen ist.


----------



## Orcus (20. April 2014)

Update: Tomorrow on (Easter) Monday, Connecterra/Bikepark Filthy Trails will be open. Thank you and see you there!!! Have a good day!!!

Scheinen Oster-offen zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (26. April 2014)

Kleiner Clip vom Karfreitag:

Danke an @zaches für's Filmen. 


Fahrer:
@ofi 
@Dice8 
@BikeMike78


----------



## Hardtail-GK (23. Mai 2014)

Neuer Eingang lt Homepage ist noch aktuell? Die Seite war ja leider nicht immer auf dem neusten Stand.


----------



## Freckles (23. Mai 2014)

Letztes WE sind wir am neuen Eingang rein


----------



## MissGin (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich war gestern da - es war nur noch der neue Eingang offen. Ist jemand Donnerstag da? Hoffe auf trockenes Wetter und würde dann evtl. nochmal hinfahren.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (31. Mai 2014)

Waren am Freitag zum zweiten mal dort. Ab Ende Juni soll wohl wieder der alte Eingang geöffnet werden, so wurde es uns beim Ticketverkauf mitgeteilt. Es wird aber frühzeitig in Facebook und Co. bekannt gegeben.


----------



## Darulor (2. Juni 2014)

hallo zusammen
habe da mal die eine oder andere frage.
ich wollte freitag mit einem kumpel hinfahren der hat noch nicht viel an ausrüstung, sprich protektoren. welche protektoren sind denn im park pflicht? helm und handschuhe brauche ich glaube ich nicht zu erwähen die sollten immer dabei sein.
dann noch eine andere frage, hat man dort die möglichkeit das bike zu reinigen?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (2. Juni 2014)

Es wird nicht so genau kontrolliert auch wenn eine Protektoren-Pflicht auf der Website steht. Am Freitag waren auch paar Jungs ausschließlich mit Helm und Handschuhen am Start.
Die Möglichkeit das Bike zu reinigen besteht meines wissens nach nicht. Es ein sehr sandiger Boden, große Verschmutzung sind bei mir noch nicht aufgetreten.


----------



## Darulor (2. Juni 2014)

Alles klar ich dank dir für deine Antwort 
Dann muss er sich wohl noch etwas an Protektoren zulegen  
Das ist gut das es nicht so sehr verschmutzt 

Mfg


----------



## Mountain_Screen (2. Juni 2014)

Darulor schrieb:


> Alles klar ich dank dir für deine Antwort
> Dann muss er sich wohl noch etwas an Protektoren zulegen
> Das ist gut das es nicht so sehr verschmutzt


Protektoren sind aufjedenfall Sinnvoll wie ich am eigenen Leib am Freitag feststellen durfte. Mit der Schulter den Baum geküsst, ohne Schulter-Protektoren wäre diese wohl nicht heil geblieben.


----------



## Darulor (2. Juni 2014)

Ja das ist mir klar  
Nur die Frage ist welche Protektoren vorausgesetzt werden
Er wollte sich noch ein paar kaufen. 
Ist eigentlich dort ein fullface vorausgesetzt oder reicht die normale Eierschale? 
Er ist eh blutiger Anfänger und wird nichts springen


----------



## derAndre (3. Juni 2014)

Es besteht Helmpflicht. Alles andere fällt unter Selbstverantwortung. Im Zweifel könnt Ihr Euch aber was bei Styles ausleihen. Keine Ahnung ob er das nur in Verbindung mit nem Bike verleiht oder auch so. Ein paar Jacken und Helme hat er jedenfalls.

Ich fühle mich mit voller Protektion dort jedenfalls am wohlsten. Auch wenn die beim hochschieben mächtig warm ist. Ein Fehler und Du küsst dort einen Baum oder wenn Du Glück hast nur den Boden.

Auf jeden Fall ist das der beste Ort um springen zu lernen:



so langsam wird es...


----------



## Darulor (3. Juni 2014)

Also ich habe alles da an Protektoren außer nen neckbrace.
Naja das kann man ja dann dort erfragen ob er ne Jacke auch einzeln verleiht.
Das hört sich ja gut an das dort der beste Ort ist im Springen zu lernen  auch wenn der Sprung auf dem Bild etwas zu krass ist (noch jedenfalls  )

Aber danke für die Antworten


----------



## derAndre (4. Juni 2014)

Der Sprung gehört aber auch zu den Größeren dort, auch wenn er nicht annähernd der Größte ist. Damit fängt eigentlich niemand an. Vom 20 cm bis 3 m Drop, vom Pumptrack bis zum Roadgap findet man dort fast alles was das hüpfende Herz begehrt. Das Schöne dabei ist das alles super gebaut ist.


----------



## Darulor (4. Juni 2014)

Da das Wetter ja freitagbdort gut werden soll ist mit Sicherheit auch viel los dort, kann man sich so einige Sachen ansehen 
Sind die Leute dort eigentlich gilfsbereitnin Sachen Tipps geben? 

Mfg


----------



## Hardtail-GK (4. Juni 2014)

Die Leute sind wie überall: viele sind nett & es gibt ein paar Deppen 

Im Ernst: man kann dort jeden Fragen (mal auf deutsch / mal auf englisch) - aber das Publikum ist gut gemischt aus NL, BEL und GER. Oft ist auch der "Chef" da und gibt gute Tipps. Selbst Tourenfahrer mit Sattel auf Vollmast und Halbfingerhandschuhen scheinen da auf ihre Kosten zu kommen. Zumindest kreuzen die auch mal gern dort auf. 

Lasst euch aber an der Kasse den Weg erklären, sicher ist sicher. Es sei denn, dass in letzter Zeit die Beschilderung um 100% verbessert wurde .


----------



## Darulor (4. Juni 2014)

Alles klar danke für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (1. September 2014)

muß meinen senf mal dazu geben!
waren am samstag nach langem auch mal wieder auf den filthys und muß sagen was ich da gesehen habe hat uns doch etwas geschockt!
schon der preis für die karte fand ich von 9,00 unverschämt.leg ich nen euro drauf hab ich 15 fahrten mim lift in malmedy bei besseren streckenverhältnissen.aber was wir sehen mussten als wir an den strecken waren nahm uns dann die luft,streckenpflege wird hier verdammt klein geschrieben.einige streckenabschnitte sind in einem so schlechten zustand das das fahren keinen so richtigen spass macht.allein die landungen an der drop batterie sind ne katastophe.dann sind einige obstacles schlecht bis garnicht befahrbar oder kompl. gesperrt.hammer weil das kennen wir von den filthy trails anders!also so schnell werden wir da nicht mehr hinfahren weil es sich nun fast garnicht mehr lohnt,schade weil das war immer ne gute alternative zu malmedy um mal was anderes zu fahren.zudem setzt der sand einem richtig zu bzw. dem antrieb.auch wenn die anfahrt zu den parkplätzen gemacht worden ist kann ich ausser dem nix positives zu sagen.das man immer nette leute trifft versteht sich von selbst aber die einzelnen strecken sind mit und sollten mal nachgearbeitet oder erneuert werden.schade!


----------



## stainlessstyles (1. September 2014)

Hallo Gobo,

Die letzte Zeit hab ich (Styles Hanssens) wenig Zeit gehabt fur die streckenpflege. Das ist eine lange geschichte aber wir arbeiten daran um alles wieder in ordnung zu bringen. Zu expandieren, modernisieren und professionalisieren. Wenn Sie letzten Samstag dar wahr, dan haben Sie auch gesehn das wieder neue elementen gebaut sind und noch gebaut werden sollen. Ich kan nur sagen das es in die kommende wochen/monaten wieder besser wirden soll. Es tut mir leit das Sie euren letzen besuch als negatief erfahren habt. Bis die Tage! Gruß, Styles


----------



## derAndre (5. September 2014)

Hallo gobo,

ich kann Deine Kritik nicht so richtig nachvollziehen. In letzter Zeit sind drei Holzelemente erneuert worde. Von der neuen Linie die letztes Jahr entstanden ist mal ganz abgesehen.

Was die Landung der Dropbatteie angeht da hast Du recht aber sonst war vorletztes Wochenende noch alles paletti in Filthys. Das die Landung ausgewaschen ist wundert mich bei dem Regen in den letzten Wochen nicht. Keine Ahnung wie Styles das hätte pflegen sollen/können. 

Was die Streckenpflege angeht: Bist Du mal in Malmedy gewesen in letzter Zeit? Ich finde das ist der Park in dem am wenigsten gemacht wird. Und seit dem Event kürzlich ist endgültig alles zerbomb. Am Lift ist jeder dritte Anker defekt was die Schlange immer mehr in die Länge zieht. Auf der Endurostrecke brechen die Anlieger weg und die Bremswellen auf den anderen Strecken lassen Dich Deine Plomben ausspucken. Aus meiner Sicht steht Filthys in dem Vergleich sehr gut da. Und Sand? Mal ehrlich, die paar Meter sollte Dein Antrieb abkönnen. Zuhause kurz mit Wasser drüber und gut ist.

Über neun Euro kann man streiten aber ich unterstütze gerne jemanden wie Styles der seit Jahren mit Herz und Seele den Sport lebt. Wenn es hilft diesen super Spot am leben zu halten, dann ist es jeden Euro wert.

Bis dann
der André


----------



## gobo (5. September 2014)

leute locker bleiben!!ich hatte mit styles schon gequatscht ausserhalb dieses treads,alles in ordnung.
ich fand es sehr sehr schön das styles kritik positiv aufnimmt und man mit ihm vernünftig darüber reden kann.
ja wollte morgen nach male und was ballern,hausstrecke und ich bin gespannt weil sonst geht es wieder nach hause!!


----------



## derAndre (5. September 2014)

Alles cool ich bin ganz locker, es klang nur so negativ das ich das so nicht stehen lassen wollte. Check vorher ob der Lift läuft. Der lief am 24. nicht. Ist blöd wenn man extra hingurkt und dann nix geht.


----------



## ultraenz (5. September 2014)

derAndre schrieb:


> Alles cool ich bin ganz locker, es klang nur so negativ das ich das so nicht stehen lassen wollte. Check vorher ob der Lift läuft. Der lief am 24. nicht. Ist blöd wenn man extra hingurkt und dann nix geht.


Der Lift lief morgens, ist dann aber kaputt gegangen und das Mädel war an dem Tag allein im Park,  deshalb wurde bzw. konnte es nicht direkt repariert werden. 
Die Streckenpflege ist im Moment echt bescheiden, da stimme ich dir zu. Aber bei so viel Regen lohnt es sich meiner Meinung nach auch nicht wirklich. 
Und der Preis vom Lift ist für die Verhältnisse im Vergleich zu Willingen noch immer ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## gobo (5. September 2014)

es war oder ist ja immer noch eine schöne sache wenn man parks hier um die ecke hat(filthys o. beverce).aber man sollte auch nicht vergessen das die betreiber ja nun auch geld dafür bekommen das wir da fahren dürfen und deswegen hatte ich den beitrag gepostet.
ich denke so ist es auch nicht verkehrt das der ein oder andere streckenbauer,betreiber o.ä erfährt wie die jeweiligen biker darüber denken
und wie der besuch war.das styles hier mit liest ist ja top weil er so mitbekommt wie die erfahrungen sind und somit handeln kann.was man den oberern parks auch positiv anlasten kann ist das diese beiden nicht so auf "familien freundlich" machen weil da gibt es langsam genug von und somit sind diese beiden eigentlich immer nen besuch wert!!


----------



## Drakush (13. September 2014)

Styles ist warscheinlich einer der geilsten und besten Betreiber/Bauer die ich kenne! Seid Jahren kenn ich Ihn und sein Park.
Die Filthys haben sich in den letzten Jahren weiter entwickelt als die meisten Parks es je werden.
Zur Pflege kann ich nur sagen,das es der am besten gepflegte Park im Umkreis von 500 km ist! 
Winterberg,Willingen,Malmedy, Leogang sind totale Katastrophen! 

Styles! Mach einfach so weiter! We love your stuff!! 

ride on bis bald


----------



## Jakten (29. Oktober 2014)

Wie lange ist der Park noch geöffnet?
Auf der Homepage finde ich leider nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraenz (29. Oktober 2014)

Jakten schrieb:


> Wie lange ist der Park noch geöffnet?
> Auf der Homepage finde ich leider nichts.



In der Regel hat er das ganze Jahr geöffnet, außer es liegt wirklich Schnee. Am besten einfach bei Facebook gucken bzw. Styles anschreiben.


----------



## stainlessstyles (31. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Danke fur al die comments. Wir arbeiten dran. Im herbst und winter gehn wir weiter mit erneuen und die streckenpflege. Letzte wochen ist schon hier unt dahr gearbeitet. 'JAKTEN' Am besten konnen Sie unsere facebooksite https://www.facebook.com/#!/filthytrails besuchen fur updates. Wir sind ganses herbst und winter geoffnet aber nur im Wochenende. Jetzt auch noch Donnerstag und Freitag aber das erandert noch in die kommende wochen. Deswegen am besten die Facebook site folgen fur updates. Mein Website hab ich leider nicht selbst under controle. Bis die Tage! Styles


----------



## pratt (3. November 2014)

Hallo Styles,
nächsten Montag 10.11. machen die meisten in Belgien die Brücke (11.11. Feiertag Ende 1. Weltkrieg).
Wenn schönes Wetter ist würde ich gerne mit paar Freunden vorbeikommen.
Macht Ihr an diesem Montag nicht auf?


----------



## delphi1507 (3. November 2014)

Ich würde gerne am Samstag mal rüber fahren jemand lust mitzukommen? ich fahre aus Bonn an. 

Gruß 
Sven


----------



## Chris_87 (17. Dezember 2014)

Moin zusammen!

Wie lange haben die Filthys noch auf? Hatte geplant am Sonntag mal hin zu fahren (21.12.14).

Gruß, Chris


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Dezember 2014)

bis jetzt war es immer so das sie das ganz Jahr auf hatten. Nur wenn zuviel Schnee liegt dann nicht.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (17. Dezember 2014)

Kann man denn da nach dem Dauerregen trotzdem gut rumrollen?


----------



## Langenfelder (17. Dezember 2014)

am sonntag war der boden ziemlich schwer aber mit viel luft geht das schon


----------



## Stefan_78 (26. Dezember 2014)

Ist am Sonntag jemand dort?


----------



## Thefreakshow (26. Dezember 2014)

Wir wollten ursprünglich,
Da aber bei uns daheim Schneewarnung mit 15cm ist, wohl doch nicht.
Daher wohl ers nä we.


----------



## Thefreakshow (26. Dezember 2014)

Wg Öffnungzeiten:
Im mom nur am We, innerhalb der Woche, baut Styles um und renoviert!


----------



## Thefreakshow (27. Dezember 2014)

Just 4 Info, heute war wg Schnee geschlossen.
Es KANN sein, das morgen auch noch zu ist!


----------



## Thefreakshow (28. Dezember 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/filthytrails/posts/866129053408473

Hoffe es ist noch keiner Unterwegs..


----------



## Stefan_78 (16. Januar 2015)

Hi,
Ist Sonntag jemand dort dem ich mich anschließen könnte??


----------



## Thefreakshow (16. Januar 2015)

Wir sind denke ich mit minimum 5 Leuten vor Ort...


----------



## Stefan_78 (16. Januar 2015)

Das hört sich doch schon mal richtig gut an!Ich sage morgen Nachmittag bescheid...habe meinen Hundesitter noch nicht informiert :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thefreakshow (19. Januar 2015)

War jmd am Sonntag Nachmittag vorOrt und kann mir was zum Specialzied Fahrer sagen?
Schwarz weißes Demo oder Status....
Gerne per Pm.
Thx


----------



## sun909 (19. Januar 2015)

Crash?


----------



## evilthommy (21. Februar 2015)

hi, welcher eingang ist morgen offen, der alte oder der neue?
grüsse


----------



## Komodo3000 (22. Februar 2015)

Der alte Eingang. 

Es gibt eine neue asphaltierte Zufahrtsstraße: 
Nach dem Audi Händler in der Rechtskurve nicht links auf die Schlaglochpiste abbiegen, sondern weiter der Straße folgen bis ein Kreisverkehr kommt (mit Esso Tanke auf der rechten Sraßenseite). Im Kreisverkehr links raus, der Straße weiter folgen und die nächste wieder links abbiegen. Man kommt wieder am Tor mit dem Kassencontainer raus.


----------



## Zwibi11 (2. April 2015)

Moin Moin 
Wollten jetzt über die Ostertage mal dahin wollte fragen ob jemand Erfahrung bei schlechtem Wetter dort hat, und wie das mit den Öffnungszeiten aussieht oder sind da da nicht an Öffnungszeiten gebunden ? 

LG 

Ride on


----------



## Hardtail-GK (2. April 2015)

Lt Fatzbook nur Sa + So offen,  zu Feiertagen steht da nix ....


----------



## Thefreakshow (2. April 2015)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Der alte Eingang.
> 
> Es gibt eine neue asphaltierte Zufahrtsstraße:
> Nach dem Audi Händler in der Rechtskurve nicht links auf die Schlaglochpiste abbiegen, sondern weiter der Straße folgen bis ein Kreisverkehr kommt (mit Esso Tanke auf der rechten Sraßenseite). Im Kreisverkehr links raus, der Straße weiter folgen und die nächste wieder links abbiegen. Man kommt wieder am Tor mit dem Kassencontainer raus.




Und wenn einem der Dreck am Auto egal ist, fährt man einfach die Hoppelstr.
Das ist wesentlich kürzer 
Der Parkplatz ist nä noch nicht geteert!

Und "Normal" hat er an Feiertagen offen, einfach mal bei FB nachfragen...


----------



## Zwibi11 (2. April 2015)

Habe sie heute morgen via Facebook kontaktiert aber keine Antwort bekommen bis jetzt


----------



## Thefreakshow (2. April 2015)

Er ist meist abends online,
Anwortet aber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (3. April 2015)

gesehen auf FB:
Update: Eastern Monday....the 6th of April.... we are open from 10h00 until 17h00. See you there! Ride On-Go Flow!


----------



## Knollensteppe (8. April 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo in der Nähe eine leckere belgische Frittenbude?

Robert


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (24. Juni 2015)

Hi. Weiß zufällig jemand sicher ob der Bikepark diesen Freitag (26.06.) auf hat? Ich wollte mir zwei Bekannten das erste Mal dahin fahren und bei FB steht dass der Park nur Sa/So auf hat. Habe über FB auch schon nachgefragt, aber weiß wie lange da eine Antwort dauert...und bis Freitag ist ja nicht so lange hin. 

Sollte man sonst noch etwas wissen beim ersten Besuch? Bzgl. Parkplätze oder Eingänge oder was weiß ich?


----------



## Gudyo (24. Juni 2015)

Essen und Trinken mitnehmen


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (24. Juni 2015)

Habe schon gesehen dass es da wohl keinen Shop oder so gibt.  Bleibt die Frage ob die überhaupt geöffnet haben.

EDIT: Habe Antwort vom Betreiber des Parks bekommen - die haben tatsächlich nur am Samstag und Sonntag geöffnet.


----------

